# Post 12" or Smaller Bikes & Parts!



## schwinn1966

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## stillspinnin

i dont have pics but my next door neighbor has a schwinn tiger.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 09:21 PM~8441623
> *i dont have pics but my next door neighbor has a schwinn tiger.
> *


the topic say post pics...don't care about what ur neighbor has!

LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## stillspinnin

fine ill try to get pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 520_low

heres mine bought it off of tony








Thanks for the tires Schwinn1966 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## skinnischwinn

HERE IS MINE!


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here are a few I had saved....


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 31 2007, 11:15 PM~8442112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY MAKE A SEAT LIKE THIS BUT FOR A 20"?


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 09:30 PM~8441712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



-I LOVE UR PINK PANTHER BIKE- W O W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 31 2007, 09:26 PM~8442166
> *-I LOVE UR PINK PANTHER BIKE- W O W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Not my bike homie.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 08:30 PM~8441712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I need some rims like that for my 10 inch


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## Str8crazy80

here's mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:45 PM~8442331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it true that casper bought the rims for this?


----------



## SUPREME69

heres a few things i got


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested in three og used fender braces?


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 31 2007, 08:20 PM~8441609
> *Here are a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 the mini orange krate is very nice. good work on the frame. all the parts match to.


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8442112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I love the look with the blue rims. Nice touch  My son has one the same color as CHICOS 64' from LosAngeles cc. I will try to post the pics.


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 08:26 PM~8441671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres this from :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jul 31 2007, 10:23 PM~8442679
> *wheres this from :dunno:
> *


A very very very old ad.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here's a trike... :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## bad news

ill add some for you anthony !


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

not a 12 but it has front 12 " rims it looks coo


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 31 2007, 10:39 PM~8442776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is on ebay right now for $500


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:26 PM~8442705
> *Here's a trike... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CAN U SEND MORE PIXS OF THA TRIKE


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 31 2007, 10:51 PM~8442881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Raguness




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 1 2007, 06:26 AM~8441671-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? Damn talk about price gouging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 06:28 AM~8441690
> *heres mine bought it off of tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tires Schwinn1966 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 1 2007, 06:30 AM~8441712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never saw that one before, that's bad ass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UpInSmoke619_@Aug 1 2007, 07:18 AM~8442127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TonyOwned! I beat this guy in Houston with Lil Devil. I think it was actually a BMX frame cut down to a 12" frame


----------



## schwinn1966

they do make 12" bmx frames i doubt if that was cut down.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 1 2007, 08:51 AM~8442881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My lineup in San Bernardino this year. 2nd and 3rd place 12" category with red and grey one.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 1 2007, 05:27 PM~8444644
> *they do make 12" bmx frames i doubt if that was cut down.
> *



Look at the lines bro :twak: That shouts BMX. It could have been a 16" BMX cut down :dunno: Or maybe an odd Huffy.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 08:34 AM~8444686
> *Look at the lines bro :twak:  That shouts BMX.  It could have been a 16"  BMX cut down :dunno:  Or maybe an odd Huffy.
> *


THATS A REGULAR 12" BMX FRAME! QUIT FKN UP MY TOPIC! POST PICS OR SHUT UP!

lol J/P


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 07:34 AM~8444686
> *Look at the lines bro :twak:  That shouts BMX.  It could have been a 16"  BMX cut down :dunno:  Or maybe an odd Huffy.
> *


I have seen a ton of 12" frames like that. Take it easy buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 1 2007, 05:35 PM~8444699
> *THATS A REGULAR 12" BMX FRAME! QUIT FKN UP MY TOPIC! POST PICS OR SHUT UP!
> 
> lol  J/P
> *



By the way you know the drill, email me the first pics you posted up cuz I can't see them


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 07:34 AM~8444686
> *Look at the lines bro :twak:  That shouts BMX.  It could have been a 16"  BMX cut down :dunno:  Or maybe an odd Huffy.
> *



you getting crazy with schwinn1966? huh? :biggrin: 

schwinn1966 lets go to vegas and jump tony then we'll jack his lil tigers ALL OF THEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 1 2007, 12:22 PM~8446585
> *you getting crazy with schwinn1966? huh? :biggrin:
> 
> schwinn1966 lets go to vegas and jump tony then we'll jack his lil tigers ALL OF THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are u going to Vegas?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 1 2007, 09:22 PM~8446585
> *you getting crazy with schwinn1966? huh? :biggrin:
> 
> schwinn1966 lets go to vegas and jump tony then we'll jack his lil tigers ALL OF THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Not with LIL PHX and the other 200 club members we'll be having out there :biggrin: 


Yo man let me know when you want to start getting laser cut parts for that bike. They dont have to be all crazy, they can be something simple and clean looking. 12" bike parts are about 40% - 50% cheaper than the 20" parts anyway  You're looking at maybe $100 for a set of custom forks versus $200 for 20" forks


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Aug 1 2007, 11:25 AM~8446602-->
> 
> 
> 
> are u going to Vegas?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE ARE PLANNING ON IT!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 11:31 AM~8446641
> *Not with LIL PHX and the other 200 club members we'll be having out there  :biggrin:
> Yo man let me know when you want to start getting laser cut parts for that bike.  They dont have to be all crazy, they can be something simple and clean looking.  12" bike parts are about 40% - 50% cheaper than the 20" parts anyway   You're looking at maybe $100 for a set of custom forks versus $200 for 20" forks
> *


MAYBE THE NEXT LIL TIGER I BUILD UP, WHICH WILL BE REAL SOON. BUT I DUNNO I DONT THINK I WANT COMPETITION KNOWING WHAT IM BUILDING :biggrin: NA ILL HIT YOU UP OR TACO SINCE HE LIVES 30 MINUTES FROM ME. JUST DEBATING ON WHICH ONE OF MY NEPHEWS GETS A BIKE FIRST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 1 2007, 09:41 PM~8446752
> *WE ARE PLANNING ON IT!
> MAYBE THE NEXT LIL TIGER I BUILD UP, WHICH WILL BE REAL SOON. BUT I DUNNO I DONT THINK I WANT COMPETITION KNOWING WHAT IM BUILDING :biggrin: NA ILL HIT YOU UP OR TACO SINCE HE LIVES 30 MINUTES FROM ME. JUST DEBATING ON WHICH ONE OF MY NEPHEWS GETS A BIKE FIRST :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool man well yeah hit us up. I'm actually thinking of making some Lil Tiger plaques that fit on the back of the sissybar.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 11:31 AM~8446641
> *Not with LIL PHX and the other 200 club members we'll be having out there  :biggrin:
> Yo man let me know when you want to start getting laser cut parts for that bike.  They dont have to be all crazy, they can be something simple and clean looking.  12" bike parts are about 40% - 50% cheaper than the 20" parts anyway   You're looking at maybe $100 for a set of custom forks versus $200 for 20" forks
> *


Come on homie. Stand on your own to feet and do it AZ style.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 08:30 PM~8441712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick when did they come out with that


----------



## socios b.c. prez

All I have to say is DAMN!!!! I took pics of this bike like two or three yars ago and posted the pics on here when I first saw it. I guess no one looks at my topics.  That pic is from the Streetlow show in San Jose last year.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 11:00 PM~8447347
> *All I have to say is DAMN!!!! I took pics of this bike like two or three yars ago and posted the pics on here when I first saw it. I guess no one looks at my topics.    That pic is from the Streetlow show in San Jose last year.
> *


no one cares about your chit :uh: 



:roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 02:00 PM~8447347
> *All I have to say is DAMN!!!! I took pics of this bike like two or three yars ago and posted the pics on here when I first saw it. I guess no one looks at my topics.    That pic is from the Streetlow show in San Jose last year.
> *


THat's why I restarted this topic! The pics from the old topic...more than half of them don't even show up anymore.

KEEP POSTING THEM PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 01:03 PM~8447369
> *no one cares about your chit  :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :nosad: Not even people in Cali.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 11:05 PM~8447396
> *:nosad: Not even people in Cali.
> *



:tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

From 2005.


----------



## TonyO

Total bad ass little bike, I like :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 1 2007, 06:22 AM~8441633
> *the topic say post pics...don't care about what ur neighbor has!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 08:26 PM~8450487
> *I love that bike :thumbsup:
> *



ME TOO-ANGELO LOOKS COOL WIT THAT BIKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## skinnischwinn

WOW SOMEBODY WELDED A TOP BAR ON THAT LIL TIGER. GOT ANY PICS OF THE TRIKE KIT?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

No, thats the only picture I could find of that bike.


----------



## 86' Chevy

I like that blue trike


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Does anyone have a picture of 12" rims with 32 spokes???


----------



## skinnischwinn

ANTHONY POST UP MY RIMS :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## 817Lowrider

PM me a price on this. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## bad news




----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## schwinn1966

i met a guy that had this bike in his yard today


----------



## Mike_e

where do u get the schwinn stickers


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2007, 06:29 AM~8641332
> *i met a guy that had this bike in his yard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Are these the bike that took alot of trohpies in san diego few months ago


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 26 2007, 02:05 AM~8642700
> *Are these the bike that took alot of trohpies in san diego few months ago
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 19stratus97

what kind of bike is that? wouldnt mind a 12" trike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 26 2007, 12:09 PM~8643949
> *what kind of bike is that? wouldnt mind a 12" trike
> *


just buy a hollow hub trike kit and put it on a lil tiger


----------



## 19stratus97

true that, but arent these kits smaller than the hollow hub kits?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 26 2007, 12:13 PM~8643966
> *true that, but arent these kits smaller than the hollow hub kits?
> *


nope just put a 12 inch tire on the back. theres this guy names lalo he has about 3 12 inch trikes


----------



## Guest

Im looking for a 16" pixie do you have one you like to sell


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 31 2007, 09:20 PM~8441609
> *Here are a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A BIKE LIKE THAT ONE THAT LIL BOY ON THE TOP IS RIDIN THE RED ONE 

ANYONE SELLIN ONE


----------



## 19stratus97

well thats a lil tiger but i want to know where they got the fork?


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 26 2007, 01:31 PM~8644044
> *well thats a lil tiger but i want to know where they got the fork?
> *


WHEN U FIND OUT LET ME KNOW


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Aug 26 2007, 12:29 PM~8644038
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A BIKE LIKE THAT ONE THAT LIL BOY ON THE TOP IS RIDIN THE RED ONE
> 
> ANYONE SELLIN ONE
> *



From what I know that is a 12" Sting Ray and they are very very rare. Thats the second one I have seen. Good Luck finding one.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 26 2007, 01:31 PM~8644044
> *well thats a lil tiger but i want to know where they got the fork?
> *


 :twak: :nono: not a lil tiger


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2007, 04:14 PM~8644773
> *:twak:  :nono:  not a lil tiger
> *



Let them know Schwinn1966. :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97

dohhh, sorry man hahaa


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 26 2007, 01:11 PM~8643957
> *just buy a hollow hub trike kit and put it on a lil tiger
> *


That trike kit was smaller and was definitely made for a 12" bike.


----------



## asco1

here's one I built a few years ago. Frame is an old east-german kids-frame.


----------



## skinnischwinn

12IN. TIRES & CUSTOM CUT FENDERS & RIMS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 25 2007, 08:29 PM~8641332
> *i met a guy that had this bike in his yard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty damn kool!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 6 2007, 12:10 AM~8727434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12IN. TIRES & CUSTOM CUT FENDERS & RIMS
> *


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 6 2007, 12:10 AM~8727434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12IN. TIRES & CUSTOM CUT FENDERS & RIMS
> *


i wasent a fan of the bmx frame but this one look sweet nice parts to


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 6 2007, 03:38 AM~8727748
> *i wasent a fan of the bmx frame but this one look sweet nice parts to
> *



THANKS HOMIE-I FINALLY GOT A WINNER-I NEEDED A CHANGE 4 THE BETTER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 6 2007, 11:09 AM~8728593
> *THANKS HOMIE-I FINALLY GOT A WINNER-I NEEDED A CHANGE 4 THE BETTER!!! :biggrin:
> *


get some faced parts now. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8442105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one belongs to my little boy he doesnt ride it no more it just sits in the closet :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 7 2007, 12:49 AM~8732016
> *this one belongs to my little boy he doesnt ride it no more it just sits in the closet  :biggrin:
> *


how much shipped? :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 6 2007, 09:01 PM~8729946
> *get some faced parts now. :biggrin:
> *


x2 let TNT hook you up :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2007, 02:50 PM~8732025
> *how much shipped? :scrutinize:
> *


 :nono: :nono: he wont let it go that was his 1st bike


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

This is my nephews 12 in Lil tiger


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Sep 8 2007, 11:44 PM~8749058
> *
> This is my nephews 12 in  Lil tiger
> *


THAT PIC IS SO SMALL-THAT LIL TIGER LOOKS LIKE A "1"IN. BIKE!!!


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr




----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that looks clean like the seat pan


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 9 2007, 03:31 AM~8749848
> *damn that looks clean like the seat pan
> *


x2


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 9 2007, 03:54 AM~8749884
> *x2
> *


We had everything re chrome, and re painted, those are the original tires. the seat was shitty so we ended up chromin the pan, lookin for an original seat if any one has links to one let me know


----------



## bad news

does any have lil tiger parts for sale heres a list that need 

forks 
hard ware for the forks 
handle bars 
little banana seat
sissy bar + hardware
white wall tires 
let me know if you have them pm with prices and pictures please


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Anymore pictures of 12" bikes???


----------



## lowbike1

where are you guys getting the 12" white walls?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by lowbike1_@Oct 24 2007, 08:38 PM~9077548
> *where are you guys getting the 12" white walls?
> *



got mines from schwinn1966


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 27 2007, 05:47 PM~9096414
> *got mines from schwinn1966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## UpInSmoke619

:biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 6 2007, 01:49 PM~8732016
> *this one belongs to my little boy he doesnt ride it no more it just sits in the closet  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 31 2007, 10:43 PM~8442811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THESE KINDA TRICYCLES I GOT ONE IM BUILDING HERES A SNEAK PEAK


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 27 2007, 08:54 PM~9097852
> *how much
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i need some parts.

banana seat
rims
tires

who gots what? :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin: 

Checkout the custom fenders!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 2 2007, 05:08 AM~9134578
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice kick stand


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2007, 08:18 PM~9134663
> *Nice kick stand
> *


it's jus a crappy aluminum one i cut down


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 31 2007, 09:46 PM~8442341
> *here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody got any chrome wheels or know where i can git some for my 10 inch trike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 09:14 AM~9137739
> *anybody got any chrome wheels or know where i can git some for my 10 inch trike
> *


really doubt it. we were looking for some to replace the rims on the trike that i made. same one you got. no luck. anything that could be used would have to be a one of a kind piece. and then, you would still have to figure out how to do the front wheel and make it functional. :angry:

you coming to houston this weekend?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, schwinn1966

hey anthony, i think i need those wheels :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2007, 08:22 AM~9137785
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, schwinn1966
> 
> hey anthony, i think i need those wheels :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 07:14 AM~9137739
> *anybody got any chrome wheels or know where i can git some for my 10 inch trike
> *


you should pm schwinn 1966 to see if you can boil off the tires and then if so you can just send them to get chromed


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 2 2007, 08:35 AM~9137892
> *you should pm schwinn 1966 to see if you can boil off the tires and then if so you can just send them to get chromed
> *


the only problem with chroming those kind of rims is that the plater would have to use a Dremel or something really thin to buff/polish the hubs. And that would be REALLY expensive. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2007, 07:21 AM~9137776
> *really doubt it.  we were looking for some to replace the rims on the trike that i made.  same one you got.  no luck.  anything that could be used would have to be a one of a kind piece.  and then, you would still have to figure out how to do the front wheel and make it functional. :angry:
> 
> you coming to houston this weekend?
> *


mabey:dunno:waiting on an answer from my homeboy i hope he can go because i already asked off of work :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 2 2007, 10:54 AM~9139281
> *the only problem with chroming those kind of rims is that the plater would have to use a Dremel or something really thin to buff/polish the hubs. And that would be REALLY EXPENSIVE . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

their was someone on here that had some on a bike called wild child he said he bought them from a bike shop already chrome (factory) but he couldnt git anymore


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 12:59 PM~9139324
> *mabey:dunno:waiting on an answer from my homeboy i hope he can go because i already asked off of work :angry:
> *


WELL IF YOU SEE ME OR SOMETHING, SAY SOMETHING THIS TIME.


----------



## schwinn1966

hey anthony, i think i need those wheels :biggrin:
[/quote]


Wheels & Seat Boxed And Shipped! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

been playin with this one. i sold the wheels so i put these on for now. i think im gonna go with a metallic green on this bike cuz it kinda looks like a Run A Bout
:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 2 2007, 06:14 PM~9142063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been playin with this one. i sold the wheels so i put these on for now. i think im gonna go with a metallic green on this bike cuz it kinda looks like a Run A Bout
> :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy: HI "ANGELO" :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 2 2007, 05:14 PM~9142063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been playin with this one. i sold the wheels so i put these on for now. i think im gonna go with a metallic green on this bike cuz it kinda looks like a Run A Bout
> :biggrin:
> *


i didnt know you had a monkey


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

WUT DO U BOYS THINK


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice start... post pictures when its done


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

NOT QUITE FINISHED YET WAITIN FOR THE WHEELS AND ASSEMBLY


----------



## 520_low

:0 damn tht lil trike is lookin good...good job homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost-rider

this is my 12inch trike..















new pics after the tustin show... :biggrin: 
not in ROMANS anymore


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## RICARDO_EZ

FROM EASTRIDDAZ C.C ________________FRANCE


----------



## schwinn1966

____________
( that's a ) 
( real nice lil )
( bike! )
-------------


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 31 2007, 08:23 PM~8442147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you post up some more pictures of this bike? That is one bad ass 12" bike
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## UpInSmoke619

Do you have any close up shots of the bike? That bike is clean.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 8 2007, 09:25 PM~9187001
> *Do you have any close up shots of the bike? That bike is clean.
> *


that's as close as i got. lol :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

alright. thanks


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

STILL WANTA STRIPE IT U GUYS THINK I SHOULD PUT THE FENDER ON :dunno:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## schwinn1966

I'm still messing with this one!









:biggrin:



This one is For Sale


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 15 2007, 10:44 PM~9239263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL WANTA STRIPE IT U GUYS THINK I SHOULD PUT THE FENDER ON :dunno:
> *


yes on the stripes and yes for the fender  dont forget about the grips


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 28 2007, 12:31 AM~9321891
> *yes on the stripes and yes for the fender   dont forget about the grips
> *


Definitely Needs a Front Fender :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## schwinn1966

Check out these CUSTOM brackets i made for this lil tiger. I cut down a regular size sissybar and used that with my aftermarket seats i sell.














































:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 12 2008, 06:43 PM~9678089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind of frame is that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 12 2008, 07:43 PM~9678089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats kinda cool.


----------



## schwinn1966

FRAME FOR SALE! MAKE OFFER


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 12 2008, 09:49 PM~9679092
> *FRAME FOR SALE! MAKE OFFER
> *


you should of used that one for the lil tiger build off


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 30 2008, 08:02 AM~10288548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 09:39 AM~10288969
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 12 2008, 09:43 PM~9678089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

i need some 10 inch parts if anyone has any


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jan 13 2008, 05:43 AM~9678089-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That seat is gangsta  I'd roll on out with that and a matching tat on my forearm hell yeah :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 06:02 PM~10288548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now THAT is what I'm talkin bout hell yeah I'm gonna have to get at you for the chainguard paint on that one
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Mar 31 2008, 09:59 AM~10294916
> *i need some 10 inch parts if anyone has any
> *



I can do laser cut ones  TNT TNT TNT TNT


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 07:21 AM~10295970
> *
> I can do laser cut ones    TNT TNT TNT TNT
> *


i might hit you back up. i got the money i'm just deciding on if i wanna git steering wheel cut or not


----------



## schwinn1966

jus picked up this one










:biggrin:


----------



## SantaBruta805

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2008, 08:43 PM~10321362
> *jus picked up this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



are the rims on this one 12'


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Apr 2 2008, 10:24 PM~10321830
> *are the rims on this one 12'
> *


no these are 10"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10321891
> *no these are 10"
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2008, 08:43 PM~10321362
> *jus picked up this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



got my boys some for x-mas, im waiting for them to get bored with this little bikes so i can have my way with them :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 3 2008, 06:43 AM~10321362
> *jus picked up this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Those are nice lil bikes but I like your 10" Schwinn one better


----------



## SantaBruta805

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 3 2008, 09:56 PM~10330940
> *got my boys some for x-mas, im waiting for them to get bored with this little bikes so i can have my way with them :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is the two wheeled radio flyer a 12'' or a 10''


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Apr 4 2008, 07:31 PM~10337793
> *is the two wheeled radio flyer a 12'' or a 10''
> *


10"


----------



## SantaBruta805

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10321891
> *no these are 10"
> *



would a 12'' fit on one of these?


----------



## SantaBruta805

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10321891
> *no these are 10"
> *



would a 12'' fit on one of these?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Apr 4 2008, 09:18 PM~10339076
> *would a 12'' fit on one of these?
> *


empty your pm box...
600 for paint


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Apr 4 2008, 10:18 PM~10339076
> *would a 12'' fit on one of these?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> any more pix of this fork?? :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice web forks


----------



## schwinn1966

> any more pix of this fork?? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> somebody had posted a pic with those on a bike...i don't remember where they posted it. :0
Click to expand...


----------



## My95Fleety

i just got a 12 inch lil tiger for my boy, can anyone tell me how to tell what year it is? I dont see a serial number


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by BigPeopleCarClub_@Apr 17 2008, 09:16 PM~10442452
> *i just got a 12 inch lil tiger for my boy, can anyone tell me how to tell what year it is? I dont see a serial number
> *


remove the cranks...it's stamped there.

got any pics?
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BigPeopleCarClub_@Apr 17 2008, 08:16 PM~10442452
> *i just got a 12 inch lil tiger for my boy, can anyone tell me how to tell what year it is? I dont see a serial number
> *


i think the serial number is also on the forks.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 17 2008, 09:31 PM~10443199
> *remove the cranks...it's stamped there.
> 
> got any pics?
> :biggrin:
> *



Thanks, :biggrin: I havent taken the crank off so I will do it and look for it. I just to pics of if it, soon as I get a chance I will up load pic for it...


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 09:44 PM~10443327
> *i think the serial number is also on the forks.
> *


thanks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigPeopleCarClub_@Apr 18 2008, 06:16 AM~10442452
> *i just got a 12 inch lil tiger for my boy, can anyone tell me how to tell what year it is? I dont see a serial number
> *


Check the front fender you'll see a number stamped on it


----------



## elspock84

HERES MY LIL TIGER I FOUND IN DA GARBAGE :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2008, 11:41 AM~10446683
> *HERES MY LIL TIGER I FOUND IN DA GARBAGE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not a lil tiger...its a 16" Pixie.

Still a really good find! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 18 2008, 01:53 PM~10447051
> *That's not a lil tiger...its a 16" Pixie.
> 
> Still a really good find! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I MEANT


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2008, 08:15 AM~10445413
> *Check the front fender you'll see a number stamped on it
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 19 2008, 04:17 AM~10449622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad you got them bro :thumbsup:

Uh oh what's this gonna be?  :around:

One of a kind that's for sure, first of its kind out there!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 18 2008, 10:48 PM~10447410
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


couple of mine have it like that bro


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2008, 07:23 PM~10449661
> *couple of mine have it like that bro
> *


yeah they have numbers but when u check the year stamped on the cranks it has nothin to do with them numbers :dunno:


----------



## lil'man

how much are the original schwinn stamped training wheel braces go for i have the two of them show chromed.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Apr 19 2008, 07:20 PM~10455812
> *how much are the original schwinn stamped training wheel braces go for i have the two of them show chromed.
> *


12"??? pics??


----------



## 817Lowrider

The show down. :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lil'man

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 19 2008, 08:32 PM~10456490
> *12"???  pics??
> *



they are 12" and they triple chrome


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Apr 20 2008, 11:52 AM~10459330
> *they are 12" and they triple chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheres the chrome? :dunno:


----------



## lil'man

i took that pic when they were like that,right now they are chrome but i lost my camara


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 01:11 AM~10457792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show down. :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


their was more than two juan :twak:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## schwinn1966

My Boy Riding His Whit Lil Tiger
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

i'm workin on gettin molde fenders too!

fukn 12" bikes are too addicting! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 22 2008, 11:39 PM~10482555
> *i'm workin on gettin molde fenders too!
> 
> fukn 12" bikes are too addicting!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.559

x2



> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 22 2008, 11:39 PM~10482555
> *i'm workin on gettin molde fenders too!
> 
> fukn 12" bikes are too addicting!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8442105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my sons bike maan its been a long time since his ride that bike it just sits in the closet but he dont want to get rid of it its his first bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 26 2008, 08:54 AM~10507232
> *my sons bike maan its been a long time since his ride that bike it just sits in the closet but he dont want to get rid of it its his first bike
> *


Ah I remember I wanted to buy it off you and you said no


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@May 27 2008, 01:17 AM~10740120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Best 12" Two Wheeler



> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@May 27 2008, 01:19 AM~10740124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Best 12" Three Wheeler


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@May 26 2008, 03:16 PM~10740114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 17 2008, 09:31 PM~10443199
> *remove the cranks...it's stamped there.
> 
> got any pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 2 2008, 02:19 PM~10781482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, Thanks for the detail pics homie. Look at all the detail...

A shortened trike axle
when you pedal, it looks like it turns both rims, not just one

I cant wait to see this in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

does anyone know what all need to do to if im changing the wheels and tires on a lil tiger and I wanna put breaks?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2008, 11:47 PM~10785437
> *Damn, Thanks for the detail pics homie. Look at all the detail...
> 
> A shortened trike axle
> when you pedal, it looks like it turns both rims, not just one
> 
> I cant wait to see this in Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *



This is the best 12" bike ive seen. :biggrin: 
The pictures dont do the bike justace. You gota see it in person. Theres a lot of detail in that bike.


----------



## MR.559

X2 lots of detail in person



> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 3 2008, 09:37 AM~10787060
> *This is the best 12" bike ive seen.  :biggrin:
> The pictures dont do the bike justace. You gota see it in person. Theres a lot of detail in that bike.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

wish i had one.


----------



## My95Fleety

im trying to find out the year of my boys lil tiger, i was told to look inside the crank, these are the numbers I found in there.....

23 2A and SA 3780

would anyone know by that what year it is? i'm guessing 78 :dunno: 

what years where lil tigers made?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jun 13 2008, 12:23 AM~10860977
> *im trying to find out the year of my boys lil tiger, i was told to look inside the crank, these are the numbers I found in there.....
> 
> 23 2A and SA 3780
> 
> would anyone know by that what year it is? i'm guessing 78 :dunno:
> 
> what years where lil tigers made?
> *


Its the last two digits on the crank that are the year. So your Lil Tiger is from 1980. My crank is from 1971.










Lil Tigers were made from 1976 to 1980 something. I dont remember exactly when but 1980 might have been the last year that they made them.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2008, 02:32 AM~10861172
> *Its the last two digits on the crank that are the year. So your Lil Tiger is from 1980. My crank is from 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Tigers were made from 1976 to 1980 something. I dont remember exactly when but 1980 might have been the last year that they made them.
> *


THANKS :biggrin: This is actually the first time I build a bike! I've had lowrider bikes before but just bought not built. So thanks for the help


----------



## schwinn1966

Lil Tigers were made from 1967 to 1980 something. I dont remember exactly when but 1980 might have been the last year that they made them.
[/quote]

:nono: 

My oldest lil tiger is a 1967 but i think they made em in 1965 if not earlier. 

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> Lil Tigers were made from 1976 to 1980 something. I dont remember exactly when but 1980 might have been the last year that they made them.


 :nono: 

My oldest lil tiger is a 1967 but i think they made em in 1965 if not earlier. 

:biggrin:
[/quote]
I have this book and it says they started making them from 67 to 1980.


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## My95Fleety

SO MY LIL TIGER IS A 1980..THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: I'm building it for my son two year b-day in october, trying to put it in the supershow here in vegas.

I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT YEARS THEY WERE REALLY BUILT :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jun 13 2008, 01:49 PM~10864196
> *SO MY LIL TIGER IS A 1980..THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:  I'm building it for my son two year b-day in october, trying to put it in the supershow here in vegas.
> 
> I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT YEARS THEY WERE REALLY BUILT :dunno:
> *












See you in Vegas homie. :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

See you in Vegas homie. :biggrin:
[/quote]

kool. what are you bringing to the show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> See you in Vegas homie. :biggrin:


kool. what are you bringing to the show?
[/quote]
Its too early to tell right now but even if I dont have anything ready I will be there with the homies.


----------



## MR.559

> kool. what are you bringing to the show?


Its too early to tell right now but even if I dont have anything ready I will be there with the homies. 
[/quote]


----------



## My95Fleety

has anyone ever bought anything form www.aztlanbicycle.com???
I was thinking of ordering some stuff from there, just wanted to know if anyone had any advice in buying from them.


----------



## chris23




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jun 18 2008, 12:13 AM~10894694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## chris23

:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 18 2008, 07:03 AM~10895643
> *nice!
> *


x2


----------



## schwinn1966

this has definitely raised the bar for 12" bikes! SO DAM SWEEEEET!











:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## lesstime

whos is that post more pics please


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 9 2008, 10:37 AM~11300234
> *this has definitely raised the bar for 12" bikes!  SO DAM SWEEEEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


thats craycee!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 2 2008, 02:23 PM~10781512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS BIKE IS MY IDOL :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO MIGHT SELING ANY RIMS?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 17 2008, 07:32 PM~11367556
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO MIGHT SELING ANY RIMS?
> *


 go but one of them lil trikes for 20 bucks at walmart and theirs your wheels


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 18 2008, 10:12 AM~11371673
> *go but one of them lil trikes for 20 bucks at walmart and theirs your wheels
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## the poor boys

I HAVE THIS 12" SPROCKET FOR SALE. RAW OR CHROME.


----------



## lowlife-biker

that thing must be small as hell


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 9 2008, 08:37 AM~11300234
> *this has definitely raised the bar for 12" bikes!  SO DAM SWEEEEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale with or without the display. everything new pm me if you are interested.


----------



## TonyO

TTT for lil bikes :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 11 2008, 02:05 PM~11577361
> *that thing must be small as hell
> *


it is and all detailed out he will have a pic or a chrome one soon he have had 4 or 5 guys hit me up for the new line of 10"-12" parts we are designing


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2008, 09:24 AM~11634501
> *it is and all detailed out he will have a pic or a chrome one soon he have had 4 or 5 guys hit me up for the new line of 10"-12" parts we are designing
> *


tnt already did it :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2008, 01:14 PM~11636322
> *tnt already did it :0
> *


damm skippy captain :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## Armando Ranflitas

That is a cool looking little bike...How do your kids like that radio flyer bike? I am thinking about getting one for my daughter. I would like to get her an old school schwinn but I dont know much about the bikes for her size...

From what I have seen in this thread it looks like there are 2 options...the pixie's and the lil tiger...that little stingray posted up at the beginning of the thread is awesome...what do those usually go for? just curious :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 21 2008, 10:03 AM~11656738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 where can i get one :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

UP FOR SALE. 12" BIKE SPROCKET. JUST OUT OF THE CHROME SHOP.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is detacked forks just wait till you see the sprocket


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn server


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 24 2008, 02:44 AM~11683421
> *nice
> *


thanks bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is the fender braces


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11680141
> *:0  where can i get one  :biggrin:
> *



http://www.tricyclesandpedalcars.com/red-kids-bike.html

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 24 2008, 09:44 PM~11691810
> *http://www.tricyclesandpedalcars.com/red-kids-bike.html
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES IE

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I really dig these small bikes I like the 16" bikes but these small ones are bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale 12 inch


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2008, 05:36 PM~11732011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale    12 inch
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

dam! i really wanted to see this lil bike in person at Vegas.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 7 2008, 04:17 PM~12092991
> *dam! i really wanted to see this lil bike in person at Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its fucking bad ass in person homie


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 7 2008, 05:20 PM~12093020
> *its fucking bad ass in person homie
> *


why didnt he take that to Vegas?


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Munchie

My siser's


----------



## my daughter bike

:biggrin:


----------



## my daughter bike




----------



## my daughter bike

fatimas little tiger


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 7 2008, 07:49 PM~12094720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## my daughter bike

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 8 2008, 06:20 PM~12100890
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Your daughters lil tiger is clean seen it at the streetlow show


----------



## schwinn1966

this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!








:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2008, 06:01 PM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2008, 07:01 PM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks anthony, then help me out. should i add a couple more things, and finish it off, or leave it like it is?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2008, 08:01 PM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks great Danny! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:04 PM~12246567
> *thanks anthony, then help me out.  should i add a couple more things, and finish it off, or leave it like it is?
> *


I know what it needs! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Nov 24 2008, 07:05 PM~12246575-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Danny!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks darren :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Nov 24 2008, 07:06 PM~12246581
> *I know what it needs!  :biggrin:
> *


let me know


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:07 PM~12246597
> *thanks darren :biggrin:
> 
> let me know
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 06:04 PM~12246567
> *thanks anthony, then help me out.  should i add a couple more things, and finish it off, or leave it like it is?
> *


Theres always a few little details you can add. Might as well finish it off.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 07:11 PM~12246639
> *Theres always a few little details you can add. Might as well finish it off.
> *


probably will. nothing major. then i think i will just make it a decoration for my desk. :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2008, 07:01 PM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 06:15 PM~12246672
> *probably will.  nothing major.  then i think i will just make it a decoration for my desk. :cheesy:
> *


Maybe just the pedals? :dunno: I would have to see it in person.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 07:24 PM~12246755
> *Maybe just the pedals?  :dunno: I would have to see it in person.
> *


well then i'll just put this tiny fukker in a shoe box and send it to you :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 06:29 PM~12246797
> *well then i'll just put this tiny fukker in a shoe box and send it to you :biggrin:
> *


 I will take it to a few shows for you. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 07:30 PM~12246809
> *  I will take it to a few shows for you.  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm. u.s. tour??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2008, 07:01 PM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I love the bike danny. One thing I dont hate but just think is off.
I think the forks are too long. its still a very bad ass bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 06:46 PM~12246968
> *I love the bike danny. One thing I dont hate but just think is off.
> I think the forks are too long. its still a very bad ass bike.
> *


The whole front end on these 12"/10" bikes are at a weird angles so your going to see some forks like that. Im working on one for someone and I was able to make it look good. I think Danny did a good job on his.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2008, 07:01 PM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


im next


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:52 PM~12247039
> *im next
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 07:46 PM~12246968
> *I love the bike danny. One thing I dont hate but just think is off.
> I think the forks are too long. its still a very bad ass bike.
> *


well, the forks were done like that on purpose. the frame and front wheel were positioned in place before i made anything. so i could figure out the ride height of the bike. i wanted the top of the tank to be as close to horizontal as possible. but also, leaving room for the crown, bolt and fender. nothing hits, and everything is to the proper scale. 

ask raul, form follows function.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:11 PM~12247254
> *well, the forks were done like that on purpose.  the frame and front wheel were positioned in place before i made anything.  so i could figure out the ride height of the bike.  i wanted the top of the tank to be as close to horizontal as possible.  but also, leaving room for the crown, bolt and fender.  nothing hits, and everything is to the proper scale.
> 
> ask raul my bff  , form follows function.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 07:11 PM~12247254
> *well, the forks were done like that on purpose.  the frame and front wheel were positioned in place before i made anything.  so i could figure out the ride height of the bike.  i wanted the top of the tank to be as close to horizontal as possible.  but also, leaving room for the crown, bolt and fender.  nothing hits, and everything is to the proper scale.
> 
> ask raul, form follows function.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:11 PM~12247254
> *well, the forks were done like that on purpose.  the frame and front wheel were positioned in place before i made anything.  so i could figure out the ride height of the bike.  i wanted the top of the tank to be as close to horizontal as possible.  but also, leaving room for the crown, bolt and fender.  nothing hits, and everything is to the proper scale.
> 
> ask raul, form follows function.
> *


well put.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 08:12 PM~12247266
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i will murder you and your family, then name my kids after you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 07:20 PM~12247381
> *i will murder you and your family, then name my puppy after you
> *


fixed


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:20 PM~12247381
> *i will murder you and your family, then name my kids after you
> *


bring it buddy :biggrin: after i eat dinner


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 08:38 PM~12247618
> *bring it buddy :biggrin: after i eat dinner
> *


oh, its on its way :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:23 PM~12248130
> *oh, its on its way :angry:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 24 2008, 07:38 PM~12247618-->
> 
> 
> 
> bring it buddy :biggrin: after i eat dinner
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:23 PM~12248130
> *oh, its on its way :angry:
> *


 :yes: a cock meat sandwich


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 06:15 PM~12246672
> *probably will.  nothing major.  then i think i will just make it a decoration for my desk. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: a paper weight


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 24 2008, 10:43 PM~12249164-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did it arrive yet?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Nov 25 2008, 04:27 AM~12251592
> *:yes:  a cock meat sandwich
> *


im trying to punish him, not reward him


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 25 2008, 03:27 AM~12251592
> *:yes:  a roasted shredded cock meat sandwich
> *


fixed


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2008, 10:46 AM~12252945
> *did it arrive yet?
> 
> im trying to punish him, not reward him
> *


NOPE YOU PROBLY SENT IT DHL :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2008, 06:01 PM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yep :yes: it looks like a scaled down 20 inch. you need to chrome out the wheels mabey brown nipples? and chrome out the seat post clamp, and git pedals made the head light did look a little big for it, but what can you do thay only come in one size :dunno:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 26 2008, 10:12 AM~12261703
> *yep :yes: it looks like a scaled down 20 inch. you need to chrome out the wheels  mabey brown nipples? and chrome out the seat post clamp, and git pedals made the head light did look a little big for it, but what can you do thay only come in one size :dunno:
> *


co signing!!! :biggrin: rimz would look good with brown nipples, as for the light its possible to find a smaller one, just got to look outside the lowrider box :biggrin: i had smaller bullet lights on my 16", they would have been perfect and they were chromed out!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 25 2008, 04:01 AM~12246536
> *this has to be the cleanest 2 wheel 12 inch out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Very nice :thumbsup: Yeah I would at least do just the pedals for now to finish it up. Later on you could always add wheel trim and some other accessories here and there. I would think the wheels would look bad ass if you painted the inside of the rim and alternate brown and chrome nipples to set it off, maybe brown spokes or anodize the spokes and nipples to a brown/copper type color.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 08:51 AM~12262442
> *Very nice :thumbsup:  Yeah I would at least do just the pedals for now to finish it up.  Later on you could always add wheel trim and some other accessories here and there.  I would think the wheels would look bad ass if you painted the inside of the rim and alternate brown and chrome nipples to set it off, maybe brown spokes or anodize the spokes and nipples to a brown/copper type color.
> *


dam... u dont even have urs complet and ur givin advice?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2008, 08:07 PM~12268616
> *dam... u dont even have urs complet and ur givin advice?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


holy shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2008, 09:07 PM~12268616
> *dam... u dont even have urs complet and ur givin advice?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Tony OWNED himself!!!!!!! :0


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin: 
How much shipped to Colorado???
:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2008, 10:06 AM~12287325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> How much shipped to Colorado???
> :biggrin:
> *


a pack of now and laters and some blue shoelaces.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

always cool to see


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 11:49 PM~12480607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats a clean ass Lil Stingray! turned out sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## dave_st214

in process soon to be 12" rad trike


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## TonyO

TTT for lil bikes


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL SOMETHING I DID FOR MY NEPHEW NOT A LOWRIDER BIKE


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Steve9663

hey I just joined the 12" lil tiger Family, but need some parts 
I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction or help me out.

Need a 
banana seat
sissy bar clamps (hardware)
chain guard 
rear duck fin fender
and gooseneck hardware
and mini daytons w/ tires

Im in high desert CALI 
Ill post PICTURES OF IT L8R
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444030

*TRAFFIC C.C.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 30 2008, 10:48 PM~12565681
> *hey I just joined the 12" lil tiger Family, but need some parts
> I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction or help me out.
> 
> Need a
> TRAFFIC  C.C.</span>  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


does it have to be schwinn??


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12565695
> *does it have to be schwinn??
> *


I prefer it to be schwinn 
check out the 16" that I just completed for my son and I kept it og with a lowrider twist.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444030
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i want that one


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 24 2008, 05:41 AM~12515143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that good job on the build


----------



## Steve9663

hey I just joined the 12" lil tiger Family, but need some parts 
I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction or help me out.

Need a 
banana seat
sissy bar clamps (hardware)
chain guard 
rear duck fin fender
and gooseneck hardware
and mini daytons w/ tires

Im in high desert CALI 
Ill post PICTURES OF IT L8R
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444030

*TRAFFIC C.C. * 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 30 2008, 10:02 PM~12565867
> *I like that good job on the build
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 06:24 PM~12246755
> *Maybe just the pedals?  :dunno: I would have to see it in person.
> *


I AGREE


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Where can you find the serial number on the lil tiger to find out the year of your bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jan 19 2009, 12:47 AM~12746468
> *Where can you find the serial number on the lil tiger to find out the year of your bike?
> *


crank


----------



## chuca_63

Me and my girls are building this 12inch LiL Tiger


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Jan 21 2009, 08:51 PM~12777037
> *Me and my girls are building this 12inch LiL Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good 1 heluva idea


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

NICE LIL TIGER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Jan 21 2009, 10:51 PM~12777037
> *Me and my girls are building this 12inch LiL Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## the men

bad ass 12"


----------



## O.C RYDER

nice lookin bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80

nice frame


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I just have to rechrome all the parts


----------



## lesstime

that shit is clean but grab some 12'' forks for it it will look rite on there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 7 2009, 12:12 AM~13206642
> *that shit is clean  but grab some 12'' forks for it it will look rite on there
> *


from where?


----------



## lesstime

some one on here has some i dont know if he sales them or just has some for his own bikes or what 
or try this place http://www.pedalcarplanet.com/product/MO-RBIKE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 7 2009, 12:26 AM~13206737
> *some one on here has some i dont know if he sales them  or just has some for his own bikes or what
> or try this place http://www.pedalcarplanet.com/product/MO-RBIKE
> *


looks like that one was cut out. not made from tubing. and pretty sure that they wont just sell the fork.

think it would be cool to see someone just cut down a 16" bent fork, and make it into a 12"


----------



## lesstime

true about just buying the forks but hey you never know till you try and my eyes are so bad i cant tell if it flat or rounded once me and my buddy get all moved in to our new shop ill see if i cant find any 16'' forks and try it see how it comes out


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2009, 11:12 PM~13206642
> *that shit is clean  but grab some 12'' forks for it it will look rite on there
> *


these are 16'' cut down


----------



## lesstime

the ones on the liltiger???


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 7 2009, 12:07 AM~13207036
> *the ones on the  liltiger???
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

oh shit still to big just my .02 but the bike is clean dont get me wrong looks cool


----------



## AMB1800

i think once the fender is on there it will not be too big, if you look to the space between the tire and the frame, it is the same as with a 20" so the scale looks good to me, just needs a fender


----------



## lesstime

yeah maybe that what iam not seeing ^^^


----------



## MR.559




----------



## lesstime

ok that looks sick ass i want it


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 7 2009, 07:53 PM~13212562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2009, 08:54 PM~13212569
> *
> *


i've been enjoying my day off!
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 7 2009, 07:55 PM~13212581
> *i've been enjoying my day off!
> :biggrin:
> *


Is there anything I need to know about putting on those decals?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2009, 08:59 PM~13212628
> *Is there anything I need to know about putting on those decals?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 7 2009, 06:53 PM~13212562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: came out bad ass Ant! You are truelly king of 12" bikes!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 7 2009, 10:33 PM~13213273
> *:cheesy:  came out bad ass Ant! You are truelly king of 12" bikes!!
> *


thanks Bro!

i thought i was over em but i guess not. LOL


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 7 2009, 08:53 PM~13212562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 7 2009, 09:33 PM~13213273
> *:cheesy:  came out bad ass Ant! You are truelly king of 12" bikes!!
> *



X's 6000 man this lil one is BadA** :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

thnx!
here are some better pics



























:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 9 2009, 09:52 AM~13223883
> *thnx!
> here are some better pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



DAMN Anthony you really got down on this one where can i get forks like this


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 9 2009, 08:59 AM~13223950
> *DAMN Anthony you really got down on this one where can i get forks like this
> *



X2


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

anyone have the a banana seat, sissy bar and hardware for the lil tiger?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Mar 9 2009, 11:11 AM~13224048
> *anyone have the a banana seat, sissy bar and hardware for the lil tiger?
> *


pm sent


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2007, 03:35 PM~9243968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Nice, does anyone have an extra bat holder?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I just need to chrome some parts


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966

Nice
:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 12 2009, 10:50 AM~13259205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 04:54 PM~13262406
> *damn you  :biggrin:
> *


lets trade... these 2 for urs :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2009, 06:26 PM~13329911
> *lets trade... these 2 for urs  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha. sorry man, my godson would kill me. where you getting those 12" springers from?


----------



## Steve9663

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MY SON JUST FINISH THIS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 26 2009, 11:25 PM~13404153
> *MY SON JUST FINISH THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2009, 12:33 AM~13404546
> *
> *


thanks :cheesy:








heres a picture of the true color


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 6 2009, 10:06 PM~13206604
> *I just have to rechrome all the parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY WHAT COLOR PINK IS THIS?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Jan 21 2009, 07:51 PM~12777037
> *Me and my girls are building this 12inch LiL Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW VERY NICE WORK!!!!!!!! YOU GOT ANYMORE DONE TO IT?


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2008, 04:36 PM~11732011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale    12 inch
> *



ARE THESE STILL FOR SALE?


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 27 2009, 10:39 AM~13406868
> *thanks :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a picture of the true color
> *


NICE


----------



## vegASS

hello my name s vegas i m french sorry i dont speak very well englsh
i represent my car club the westbarrio 
for the moment i work a 12inch for my son 
the base is a bmx because in france we dont have a schwinn tttt
the pics


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 03:02 PM~13455668
> *hello my name s vegas i m french sorry i dont speak very well englsh
> i represent my car club the westbarrio
> for the moment i work a 12inch for my son
> the base is a bmx because in france we dont have a schwinn tttt
> the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Welcome to Lay it Low! :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS




----------



## vegASS




----------



## vegASS




----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 1 2009, 02:08 PM~13455720
> *Welcome to Lay it Low!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## rollerz09

how much for a tigger complete?


----------



## vegASS

this is my first 12 one street for my son


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 02:30 PM~13455937
> *this is my first 12 one street for my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 01:19 PM~13455819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn looks.good!


----------



## vegASS

Thank you very much 
his fact for a long time that I watch this subject i likes the 12 I am finally to decide to show them to you
My dream is restored a old schwinn 12

excuse me for my bad english tttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Mar 27 2009, 08:18 PM~13411891
> *ARE THESE STILL FOR SALE?
> *


yes sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 02:11 PM~13455756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Welcome to Layitlow.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 2 2009, 01:12 AM~13456317
> *Thank you very much
> his fact for a long time that I watch this subject i likes the 12 I am finally to decide to show them to you
> My dream is restored a old  schwinn  12
> 
> excuse me for my bad english tttt
> *


Very impressive work. Great metal work :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

These are all for a 12" bike. We'll post pics of them mounted on a Lil Tiger later


----------



## chuca_63

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Mar 27 2009, 07:51 PM~13411640
> *WOW VERY NICE WORK!!!!!!!! YOU GOT ANYMORE DONE TO IT?
> *


I'm trying to find someone in my area to make some custom parts.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Apr 2 2009, 02:55 AM~13457291
> *I'm trying to find someone in my area to make some custom parts.
> *


TNT ships worldwide.


----------



## chuca_63

Do i have to draw out the parts or just tell u what i have in mind? and give u the sizes that i want. does Ur price include chrome?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Apr 2 2009, 03:14 AM~13457456
> *Do i have to draw out the parts or just tell u what i have in mind? and give u the sizes that i want. does Ur price include chrome?
> *


Either way works. We do need to know what size bike its for, and we can get the parts chromed.


----------



## chuca_63

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 1 2009, 05:18 PM~13457498
> *Either way works.  We do need to know what size bike its for, and we can get the parts chromed.
> *


How do i get in touch with u ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Apr 2 2009, 03:20 AM~13457530
> *How do i get in touch with u ?
> *


PM me


----------



## vegASS

the fork I would add engraving and hydrolic cylinder 
(The wheel is temporary:biggrin


----------



## tpimuncie

Need Help finding wheels and a seat. Can anyone give me any info on this?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 3 2009, 11:21 AM~13475094
> *Need Help finding wheels and a seat. Can anyone give me any info on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it have the long bar in the rear for the wheels? could u post a pic of the bottom of the bike?


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 4 2009, 06:52 AM~13481727
> *does it have the long bar in the rear for the wheels? could u post a pic of the bottom of the bike?
> *


will post pics later today. thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

playin around with this one. gonna put on rear skirts maybe tomorrow


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 6 2009, 07:23 PM~13501356
> *playin around with this one. gonna put on rear skirts maybe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave: 

whats up bro?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 6 2009, 08:25 PM~13501383
> *:wave:
> 
> whats up bro?
> *


sup! let me know when ur down this way and i'll fix that wheel for ya!
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 6 2009, 07:23 PM~13501356
> *playin around with this one. gonna put on rear skirts maybe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 6 2009, 07:23 PM~13501356
> *playin around with this one. gonna put on rear skirts maybe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 2 2009, 12:59 AM~13462209
> *the fork I would add  engraving and  hydrolic cylinder
> (The wheel is temporary:biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice fork designs, reminds me of rauls work


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

what do you guys think. i've seen a bat holder before but never a ball holder


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 10:01 PM~13534797
> *what do you guys think. i've seen a bat holder before but never a ball holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

$15
:biggrin:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 10:01 PM~13534797
> *what do you guys think. i've seen a bat holder before but never a ball holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 10:01 PM~13534797
> *what do you guys think. i've seen a bat holder before but never a ball holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats sic, most of the time I see nice 12" out there but they have 16" forks on them or oversized seat etc, your is just right in proportion :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 09:01 PM~13534797
> *what do you guys think. i've seen a bat holder before but never a ball holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can i find a set of forks like yours for my lil tiger? :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 11 2009, 04:11 PM~13548105
> *damn thats sic, most of the time I see nice 12" out there but they have 16" forks on them or oversized seat etc, your is just right in proportion :thumbsup:
> *


it's true the proportions is important
for my project iwork on it a lot
:yessad:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 12 2009, 02:48 AM~13551847
> *it's true the proportions is important
> for my project  iwork on it a lot
> :yessad:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

The Latest creation 12 inch sting ray.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13601330
> *The Latest creation 12 inch sting ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 17 2009, 07:18 AM~13601330
> *The Latest creation 12 inch sting ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice I've seen one of those come out of CO once


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 16 2009, 09:18 PM~13601330
> *The Latest creation 12 inch sting ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 12:54 AM~13602551
> *Very nice I've seen one of those come out of CO once
> *












this one!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13601330
> *The Latest creation 12 inch sting ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



U GUYS HAD SOME NICE BIKES AND RIDES IN VISALIA. I SHOWED UP LATE BUT STILL GOT TO CHECK THEM OUT. MY HOMIE OWNS THE '59 WAGON


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2009, 08:54 AM~13604942
> *U GUYS HAD SOME NICE BIKES AND RIDES IN VISALIA. I SHOWED UP LATE BUT STILL GOT TO CHECK THEM OUT. MY HOMIE OWNS THE '59 WAGON
> *


Thanks we are new to it, but we are learning alot of things


----------



## BASH3R

I want a 12" now


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 01:54 PM~13693691
> *I want a 12" now
> *


THAN GET ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For sale again. Anyone interested? 
:dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 08:35 PM~13709966
> *THAN GET ONE
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 27 2009, 09:40 PM~13710071
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 08:47 PM~13710158
> *
> *


----------



## lesstime

kustom parts wanted raw or finshed send pics and price


----------



## BASH3R

looking for a 12" for sale, pm me if u have one


----------



## lesstime

Item number: 260399534050
on ebay ends in 30 mins


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 07:20 PM~13735171
> *Item number: 260399534050
> on ebay ends in 30 mins
> *


 :cheesy: any more??


----------



## lesstime

something cool for the stock rollers
Schwinn StingRay Lil' Tiger *MINI* Baseball Bat Holder
FREE Shipping for This Awesome Accessory! LOOK NOW! Item number: 130302991215


----------



## lesstime

Item number: 230339478842
also on ebay end in 3 day at 26 buck right now


----------



## lesstime

thats all i see and some grips and pedals


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 07:25 PM~13735281
> *thats all i see  and some grips and pedals
> *


good looking out homie :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

any time noe back to the top for what i need any custom 12inch parts raw or finshed


----------



## Steve9663

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>BRI'S "T" DONE

THANKS FOR ALL WHO HELPED OUT ON THIS PROJECT

DREAMWORKS -->FOR THE PAINT & PATTERNS
MEDIA/MARK -->FOR THE SEAT SKIN
SYVESTRE -->FOR THE CHROME
FLORIDA FASTENERS -->FOR THE MINOR TOUCHS(FENDERS BOLTS)
MILWALKIE SHIPPERS -->FOR THE PARTS NEEDED
SCHWINN 1966 -->FOR ALL THE NEEDED PARTS & DECALS
CUZ ANGEL -->FOR RIM ASSEMBLY (TRUEING)
BILLY BOY -->FOR THE MACHINE WORK ON THE NECK ASSEMBLY
AND ME </span></span>[/b]</span></span>


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 29 2009, 09:54 PM~13737804
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>BRI'S "T" DONE
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL WHO HELPED OUT ON THIS PROJECT
> 
> DREAMWORKS -->FOR THE PAINT & PATTERNS
> MEDIA/MARK -->FOR THE SEAT SKIN
> SYVESTRE -->FOR THE CHROME
> FLORIDA FASTENERS -->FOR THE MINOR TOUCHS(FENDERS BOLTS)
> MILWALKIE SHIPPERS -->FOR THE PARTS NEEDED
> SCHWINN 1966 -->FOR ALL THE NEEDED PARTS & DECALS
> CUZ ANGEL -->FOR RIM ASSEMBLY (TRUEING)
> BILLY BOY -->FOR THE MACHINE WORK ON THE NECK ASSEMBLY
> AND ME </span></span>*</span></span>
> [/b]


stunning :0 
I love the way you put the detail in it, you even chomed out the complete seatpan eventho it's under the seat, that gangster!


----------



## vegASS

:thumbsup: :yes: this 12 very nice


----------



## haro amado

this one is mine


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 1 2009, 04:24 PM~13757814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is mine
> *


nice!
got any better pics?
:biggrin:


----------



## haro amado




----------



## vegASS

hno: :worship:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 2 2009, 06:36 AM~13762964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  :worship:
> *


id pay big$ for that seat


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 2 2009, 06:36 AM~13762964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  :worship:
> *


Damn i like this. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 2 2009, 07:17 AM~13763116
> *id pay big$ for that seat
> *


how much. i got some


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 3 2009, 07:07 PM~13773421
> *how much. i got some
> *


im not sure if it is what im lookin for,the one im talkin about is that special spring seat like the one on that legions trike (knights quest or sumn)


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 2 2009, 05:36 AM~13762964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  :worship:
> *


This is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 02:01 PM~13781841
> *my 12 inch spinner rims...the bikes almost finshed....
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13781841
> *my 12 inch spinner rims...the bikes almost finshed....
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


thats crazy


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13781841
> *my 12 inch spinner rims...the bikes almost finshed....
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


Tight rims bro


----------



## Y U H8TIN

LOOKING FOR SOME HELP OR IDEAS ON HOW TO DO A DINMOND TANK ON A 10" RAIDO FLYER? 

THANKS..........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@May 9 2009, 12:50 PM~13836506
> *LOOKING FOR SOME HELP OR IDEAS ON HOW TO DO A DINMOND TANK ON A 10" RAIDO FLYER?
> 
> THANKS..........
> *


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2009, 11:58 AM~13836545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THANKS!*  *DO YOU HAVE SOME OF THE BOTTOM? *


----------



## schwinn1966

saw this on egay for $400


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13839498
> *saw this on egay for $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHINEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 9 2009, 07:45 PM~13839498
> *saw this on egay for $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats worth it. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13839498
> *saw this on egay for $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 9 2009, 07:45 PM~13839498
> *saw this on egay for $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put a gold seatpan on it and get rid of those ghay streamers and that would be a badass lil fucker


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 9 2009, 07:45 PM~13839498
> *saw this on egay for $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the wheels are warren wongs also bike has been put together for a long time 

and plating was done by kerr west back in the day 

she also still owns "lady Harley" but i dont that one is up for grabs


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

PRESENTING THE "KING RAY"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 10 2009, 08:32 AM~13841969
> *the wheels are warren wongs also  bike has been put together for a long time
> 
> and plating was done by kerr west back in the day
> 
> she also still owns "lady Harley" but i dont that one is up for grabs
> *


The person selling it is the one lady for AZ? Build a Bike? Tried to rip me off. Told me the wheels she sold me were wongs. charged me like 3 bills for some bullshit ass chinas. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 11 2009, 10:57 AM~13851907
> *PRESENTING THE "KING RAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 11 2009, 10:57 AM~13851907
> *PRESENTING THE "KING RAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  beautiful!


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 11 2009, 11:57 AM~13851907
> *PRESENTING THE "KING RAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice immitation of this one!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 11 2009, 10:07 PM~13857339
> *nice immitation of this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The above comment is one of the reasons you are not a respected individual here on LAYITLOW :uh:


----------



## cherry 64




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 11 2009, 10:12 PM~13857398-->
> 
> 
> 
> The above comment is one of the reasons you are not a respected individual here on LAYITLOW :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 12 2009, 02:14 AM~13859951
> *<!--QuoteBegin-skinnischwinn*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 11 2009, 08:07 PM~13857339
> nice immitation of this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> * both clean bikes
> *
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 11 2009, 11:57 AM~13851907
> *PRESENTING THE "KING RAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 12


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 07:12 PM~13857398
> *The above comment is one of the reasons you are not a respected individual here on LAYITLOW :uh:
> *


X2 The "King Ray" is a well proportioned 12" creation. My compa did one hell of a job on this bike, everything was chromed and or painted and not left untouched. Pictures do not do it justice, this bike is rediculous in person. I just can't wait to see what he is going to bust out with next. These bikes are fun to build and are just a little something to add to our Vehicle line up in the club. Much props and respect compa for building another beautiful bike. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 11 2009, 10:57 AM~13851907
> *PRESENTING THE "KING RAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13781841
> *my 12 inch spinner rims...the bikes almost finshed....
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


GOOD JOB  YOU HAVE A PICS OF THE FRAME OR ITS SECRET FOR THE MOMENT


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 09:12 PM~13857398
> *The above comment is one of the reasons you are not a respected individual here on LAYITLOW :uh:
> *


 :nono: 4 The Last Time....STOP HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 15 2009, 11:34 PM~13902887
> *:nono: 4 The Last Time....STOP HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


he'll stop when u go on a diet :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 16 2009, 01:34 AM~13902887
> *:nono: 4 The Last Time....STOP HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Im hating? Your the one talking out of your ass. :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+May 16 2009, 02:38 PM~13906249-->
> 
> 
> 
> he'll stop when u go on a diet  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 02:47 PM~13906294
> *Im hating? Your the one talking out of your ass. :uh:
> *


 :rant: DONT GET MAD CUZ U LIVE IN TEXAS-JUST MOVE!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 16 2009, 04:20 PM~13906478
> *:rant: DONT GET MAD CUZ U LIVE IN TEXAS-JUST MOVE!!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


No I am mad because you trying to say he stole the idea from my homie anthony. It is really irrelevant where he got the idea from. The guy built a bad ass bike. :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

Im in cali dumbass :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn

:scrutinize: W H A T E V E R !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13917370
> *:scrutinize:  W H A T E V E R !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok that was kinda ghey...


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 18 2009, 09:17 AM~13919073
> *ok that was kinda ghey...
> *


JUST LIKE YOU!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 19 2009, 01:07 AM~13930498
> *JUST LIKE YOU!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I bet I had more girls than you will ever have, If you eever even had pussy :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 19 2009, 08:27 AM~13931628
> *I bet I had more girls than you will ever have, If you eever even had pussy  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Thats it? :uh: :|


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 20 2009, 02:35 AM~13943743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you can post teh nudes I will respect you (im takin bout the ladies nudes not you :uh: :uh: )

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 20 2009, 01:35 AM~13943743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody can pose wit models at a carshow :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 2 2008, 01:24 PM~10781517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anybody know who owns this trike? how can i get in contact with him/her? i would like to do a photo shoot for my magazine!


----------



## BASH3R

I do :cheesy: :biggrin:

ill just have to ask if its cool to give u his number


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@May 22 2009, 04:16 AM~13967000
> *does anybody know who owns this trike? how can i get in contact with him/her? i would like to do a photo shoot for my magazine!
> *


I got a chance to see this bike in Fresno.... It is one bad ass piece of art, there is so much detail in the bike you can sit there and look at it for hours. Nice ass bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 07:39 PM~13710040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale again. Anyone interested?
> :dunno:
> *


how much?


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Stilo-G

:0


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 23 2009, 08:07 AM~13977154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey brother is it for sale pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@May 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13975606
> *how much?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13781841
> *my 12 inch spinner rims...the bikes almost finshed....
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


this are bad ass need a set in 20" hit me back if you can do some


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 24 2009, 01:40 AM~13982533
> *hey brother is it for sale pm me
> *


this one is actually all done. :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 11 2009, 10:57 AM~13851907
> *PRESENTING THE "KING RAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Realy nice bike homie but wher can I find a 12"fork like the on ur bike I would appriciate it thanks !


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

shit. I wanna buy the bike.......


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 23 2009, 07:07 AM~13977154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 23 2009, 09:07 AM~13977154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S 1 OF THE NICEST 12in. BIKES IV'E EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

Any more Pic's of ur Purple 12in. Anthony? :biggrin:


----------



## LADYLUCK87

LOOKIN FOR 12 INCH BIKE PARTS LMK WHAT U GOT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You looking for og parts or custom?


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2009, 06:25 PM~14087031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2009, 05:25 PM~14087031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


FOR SALE? :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 07:42 PM~14087228
> *FOR SALE?  :biggrin:
> *


pm offer :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14087689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

:0 THOSE RIMS AR TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2009, 06:17 PM~14087689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I like those Rims howe much would they go for ????


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jun 9 2009, 03:37 PM~14140949
> *I like those Rims howe much would they go for ????
> *


Thnx...i made these but they are going on a bike im building.
:biggrin:


----------



## bones8808

need a set of forks fo 12 
and im not putin 16s


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14087689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 78mc

I need some lil tiger parts. Anyone?


----------



## lil'man

i got lil tiger fenders


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Jun 10 2009, 07:02 PM~14154717
> *i got lil tiger fenders
> *


Front & Rear?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 04:11 PM~13455756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lil'man

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 10 2009, 08:59 PM~14156207
> *Front & Rear?
> *



yes ,they just need to be rechromed or painted whatever you choose.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Jun 12 2009, 11:57 AM~14171976
> *yes ,they just need to be rechromed or painted whatever you choose.
> *


PM me


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

GETTING READY FOR VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2009, 06:25 PM~14087031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Leader of the 12" revolution.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2009, 12:50 PM~14306874
> *Leader of the 12" revolution.
> *


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

My little boys bike. taking it to vegas this year..... we just finished it about 2 months ago. nothing major but gets the point across.... what do you guys think?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 26 2009, 06:17 PM~14310762
> *My little boys bike. taking it to vegas this year..... we just finished it about 2 months ago. nothing major but gets the point across.... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks clean! did you get that turntable from Traffic?


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 26 2009, 06:21 PM~14310793
> *looks clean! did you get that turntable from Traffic?
> *



no, I got it from adam in sylmar.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 26 2009, 06:25 PM~14310822
> *no, I got it from adam in sylmar.
> *



looks clean


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

thanks. i was kinda worried about putting them big as mufflers on but my boy liked them.....


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 26 2009, 06:30 PM~14310844
> *thanks. i was kinda worried about putting them big as mufflers on but my boy liked them.....
> *



i like them, and as long as your son and your self likes them thats all that matters


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 26 2009, 08:17 PM~14310762
> *My little boys bike. taking it to vegas this year..... we just finished it about 2 months ago. nothing major but gets the point across.... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike! good job! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14310762
> *My little boys bike. taking it to vegas this year..... we just finished it about 2 months ago. nothing major but gets the point across.... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

TRAFFIC58 dont play around :0 :0


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 26 2009, 07:21 PM~14311146
> *nice bike! good job!  :biggrin:
> *



thanks guys.


----------



## SUPREME69

SCHWINN1966 WHATS UP WHATS NEW? I NEED A FEW PARTS


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2009, 11:35 PM~14347806
> *SCHWINN1966 WHATS UP WHATS NEW? I NEED A FEW PARTS
> *


 :biggrin: 

pm me with what your looking for.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 26 2009, 08:11 PM~14311608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

my new project


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 08:03 AM~14442099
> *my new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 07:03 AM~14442099
> *my new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 08:03 AM~14442099
> *my new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OG or custom?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 11 2009, 09:12 PM~14446432
> *OG or custom?
> *


custom


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 09:21 PM~14446489
> *custom
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

*my favorite wheel I built*










:biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 13 2009, 10:18 PM~14465316
> *my favorite wheel I built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice. You got any parts for sale(Custom or OG)?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

get ready for queen ray


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14465614
> *get ready for queen ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MARK I AM DIGGING IT VERY MUCH........ 12" QUEEN RAY :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14465614
> *get ready for queen ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it homie, you beat me to it. I didnt think we were going to see a girls frame out there for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 01:01 AM~14466519
> *Damn it homie, you beat me to it. I didnt think we were going to see a girls frame out there for a while.  :biggrin:
> *


dang we took to long!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 14 2009, 02:04 AM~14466526
> *dang we took to long!
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 01:05 AM~14466528
> *:banghead:
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 09:45 PM~14465614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see your new masterpiece finished comps. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 13 2009, 10:48 PM~14465638
> *DAMN MARK I AM DIGGING IT VERY MUCH........ 12" QUEEN RAY  :biggrin:
> *


That is going to bad!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 26 2009, 08:17 PM~14310762
> *My little boys bike. taking it to vegas this year..... we just finished it about 2 months ago. nothing major but gets the point across.... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 09:45 PM~14465614
> *get ready for queen ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Steven getting down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 14 2009, 12:34 PM~14470495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Did you have another kid??? 2 girls 2 boys???


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 17 2009, 04:47 AM~14501091
> *Did you have another kid???  2 girls 2 boys???
> *


no, that's my friend lil boy 

but i do have 2 & 2 the older one is 19

:biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 09:45 PM~14465614
> *get ready for queen ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. came out nice. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 09:45 PM~14465614
> *get ready for queen ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 damn it!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14465614
> *get ready for queen ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This 1 is going 2 b tight   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestic bike club

any 1 got a frame like that for sale or a 12" boy frame


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 18 2009, 12:24 PM~14511180
> *any 1 got a frame like that for sale or a 12" boy frame
> *


*those are all custom made *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 18 2009, 10:58 AM~14511364
> *those are all custom made
> *


Hell yea they did an interview on the king ray


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Does anybody know whats kind of bike this is?


----------



## Raguness




----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14600813
> *Hell yea they did an interview on the king ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn the KingRay got alot of ass this weekend!!! Looking good compa :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 29 2009, 07:35 AM~14614060
> *Damn the KingRay got alot of ass this weekend!!! Looking good compa :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2009, 04:55 AM~14613278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


manny bike shop


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2009, 01:55 PM~14613278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2009, 04:55 AM~14613278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice bikita :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Jan 21 2009, 09:51 PM~12777037
> *Me and my girls are building this 12inch LiL Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u ever finish this bike?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 4 2009, 07:53 PM~14677426
> *did u ever finish this bike?
> *


x2........?


----------



## KOTTON KANDY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 13 2009, 10:18 PM~14465316
> *my favorite wheel I built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much 4 a set without tires???


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by KOTTON KANDY_@Aug 8 2009, 12:02 AM~14709033
> *how much 4 a set without tires???
> *


not for sale...

but i am selling this 12" frame.

pm me if interested.

:biggrin:


----------



## bones8808

need springer fork fo 12"


----------



## It's Johnny




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 21 2009, 06:28 PM~14842923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Too bad it doesnt look like that anymore.


----------



## majestics delano

how does it look like now


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 21 2009, 08:28 PM~14843914
> *how does it look like now
> *


you dont ant to know.


----------



## majestics delano

WHAT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 21 2009, 06:28 PM~14842923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 09:09 PM~14844271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y DID THEY CHANGE THE PARTS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

bike was sold to tony-o incomplete. think he just got the frame, fenders and seat


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

CUTE CLEAN BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 09:09 PM~14844271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The original owner was shady from Finest Kreations and looked way different back when it came out in '98


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

This belongs to Mike from Stylistics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 31 2009, 11:45 AM~14936644
> *This belongs to Mike from Stylistics. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw this at streetlow yesterday lil mofo is bad and the trailer i sik!!!


----------



## al.groupeoc

Hey Brothers:

I am looking to buy a bike for my Grandson (he is 4 years). One that I can do up or already done if the price is right. He is a little guy - so something he can have fun with and show with Gramps.....LOL!...

Thanks


----------



## Steve9663

*2 OF TRAFFIC'S 12" TIGERS MORE 12" TO COME *


----------



## UpInSmoke619

I'm looking for a chain guard and top bar for a Schwinn Lil Tiger, if you can help me out please pm me. Thank you


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 10:09 PM~14844271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


twisted parts fits the bike more


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15008705
> *twisted parts fits the bike more
> *


----------



## Steve9663

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*TTT for the LIL ONES 12" need some love toooooooo*</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 12 2009, 09:00 PM~15063004
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>TTT for the LIL ONES 12" need some love toooooooo</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you've got the fever

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

anybody got some 12" parts for sale id perfer custom cut or whatever. i use to buy parts from wicked but last i knew he bounced on all that. i might be wrong but either way. looking for sombody else to cut parts too...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 14 2009, 05:02 AM~15073759
> *anybody got some 12" parts for sale id perfer custom cut or whatever. i use to buy parts from wicked but last i knew he bounced on all that. i might be wrong but either way. looking for sombody else to cut parts too...
> *


if you need parts done, let me know. i did your other stuff through wicked, and im ready to finish the job :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15076152
> *if you need parts done, let me know.  i did your other stuff through wicked, and im ready to finish the job :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966

*"THE HUDDLE"*


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 22 2009, 08:34 AM~15151485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "THE HUDDLE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good line up. Are you showing in Vegas ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 22 2009, 10:34 AM~15151485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "THE HUDDLE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where'd the brown one come from????? :0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 22 2009, 12:23 PM~15152880
> *where'd the brown one come from????? :0
> *



the brown one is Bonecollector's


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 22 2009, 10:39 AM~15151976
> *Good line up. Are you showing in Vegas ?
> *



thnks!

still undecided bout Vegas

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 22 2009, 09:34 AM~15151485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "THE HUDDLE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 23 2009, 06:00 PM~15168399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 23 2009, 06:00 PM~15168399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 23 2009, 07:00 PM~15168399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 23 2009, 07:00 PM~15168399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

SCHWINN CRANK AND SPROCKET OFF A 12 IN POSSIBLY A 16IN BUT IM PRETTY SURE ITS A 12. 20 BUCKS w/SHIPPING OBO.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2009, 11:06 AM~15364918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


angeloooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 12:42 PM~15366326
> *angeloooooooo :biggrin:
> *


LOL

He still has your cards! He told me today that he wanted to call you.

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 15 2009, 11:07 AM~15365371
> *SCHWINN CRANK AND SPROCKET OFF A 12 IN POSSIBLY A 16IN BUT IM PRETTY SURE ITS A 12.  20 BUCKS w/SHIPPING OBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sale pending


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 16 2009, 10:43 PM~15382975
> *LOL
> 
> He still has your cards! He told me today that he wanted to call you.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


haha. tell him to. hahaha. but not julia and sophia. they gonna use all my anytime minutes :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

i have a lil tiger sprocket for sale pm me if interested.
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny+Aug 22 2009, 04:28 AM~14842923-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 22 2009, 06:24 AM~14843873
> *Too bad it doesnt look like that anymore.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2009, 06:32 AM~14843951
> *you dont ant to know.
> *


Thanks for your comments Raul. I will be redoing the bike with better parts this coming year and yes they're going to be custom TNT parts to match the theme. No more twisted parts for this bike :nono:


----------



## LocoSoCal

anybody got a complete 12' for sale ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2009, 06:18 PM~15473993
> *Thanks for your comments Raul.  I will be redoing the bike with better parts this coming year and yes they're going to be custom TNT parts to match the theme.  No more twisted parts for this bike :nono:
> *


great


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2009, 07:40 PM~15474278
> *anybody got a complete 12' for sale ?
> *


that's a l o n g bike..... LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97

id like to trade my schwinn midget frame with parts for a complete 12" tiger...LMK! Ive posted the frame on here before...the dark purple one with the decals under the clear coat...


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 26 2009, 07:00 PM~15474556
> *that's a l o n g bike..... LOL
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ok,ok,ok , a 12 inch bike :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 23 2009, 07:00 PM~15168399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL! LOVIN IT!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone know where to get 12" fenders?


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@May 26 2008, 03:16 PM~10740114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A CLEAN ASS BIKE


----------



## GRodriguez

> TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 09:14 PM~15531205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you hiding arts frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 07:23 PM~15531285
> *why you hiding arts frame?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 09:33 PM~15531362
> *:biggrin:
> *


secrets dont make friends :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 06:14 PM~15531205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15531370
> *secrets dont make friends :angry:
> *


If art lets me show you I will.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 08:35 PM~15531370
> *secrets dont make friends :angry:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 1 2009, 09:40 PM~15531426-->
> 
> 
> 
> If art lets me show you I will.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Nov 1 2009, 09:42 PM~15531446
> *i think danny is a super dude and it would be awesome if you would pm pics to him
> *



he said ok!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:angry: :angry: :angry: 

art, you coming to houston this year?


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14310762
> *LOVE THAT CLEAN STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 07:59 PM~15531593
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> art, you coming to houston this year?
> *


 :no: Im not done with it yet.


----------



## GRodriguez

> TTT FOR THE CLEAN 12 "


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 08:14 PM~15531205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so fuckin nice!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 08:59 PM~15531593
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> art, you coming to houston this year?
> *


50/50


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 1 2009, 08:30 PM~15531949
> *50/50
> *


100% without the 12" :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 09:40 PM~15532024
> *100% without the 12"  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Nov 1 2009, 10:30 PM~15531949-->
> 
> 
> 
> 50/50
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bring it foo!
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15532024
> *100% without the 12"  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 


> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15532058
> *:yessad:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 07:40 PM~15532024
> *100% without the 12"  :biggrin:
> *


but that fagget always has a dildo up his ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15532448
> *but that fagget always has a dildo up his ass
> *


great


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 08:22 PM~15532511
> *great
> *


thats wut he said


----------



## Clown Confusion

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 08:00 PM~15531611
> *:no: Im not done with it yet.
> *


then hurry the f......... up stop takeing ur time :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 02:26 PM~15550058
> *:biggrin:
> then hurry the f......... up stop takeing ur time :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRodriguez

CLEAN OG


----------



## GRodriguez

TRIPLE OG, I LIKE THAT 50'S STYLE YOU USED ON THIS ONE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 6 2009, 07:12 PM~15586952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIPLE OG, I LIKE THAT 50'S STYLE YOU USED ON THIS ONE.
> *


X2


----------



## GRodriguez

TO THE TOP


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+Nov 17 2009, 02:38 AM~15688515-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dave_st214_@Nov 17 2009, 02:40 AM~15688519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 17 2009, 06:49 AM~15688932
> *NICE!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 1 2009, 07:42 PM~15532058
> *:yessad:
> *


You can always sell me your forks and rid yourself of a headache :biggrin:


----------



## haro amado




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Nov 18 2009, 08:23 PM~15708834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Nov 18 2009, 09:23 PM~15708834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :| :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## GRodriguez

MURALS BY MIKE FLORES, TIGHT AS HELL. BIKE IS WILD.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Nov 18 2009, 07:23 PM~15708834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Nov 18 2009, 07:23 PM~15708834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 28 2009, 11:08 AM~15805732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what clothing line is that in the background?


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

need tiger trianing weels who has some


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2009, 11:07 AM~15821860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


52?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 1 2009, 06:30 PM~15836971
> *52?
> *


48 
:biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

D-Twist?


----------



## GRodriguez

REMINDS ME OF CHAIN TO LOVE FROM BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## GRodriguez

I LIKE


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 29 2009, 04:30 PM~15814334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 12'' BIKE HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 2 2009, 05:02 AM~15842766
> *REMINDS ME OF CHAIN TO LOVE FROM BACK IN THE DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Dec 2 2009, 06:50 AM~15843016
> *NICE 12'' BIKE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 1 2009, 11:32 PM~15839979
> *D-Twist?
> *


*No sir, schwinn1966 made them!
But I have a set of 12" ones in the works :biggrin: *


----------



## shark_infested_82

[CODE















My SoN NICK JR







My SoN 12'' BiKe MoLLyWhOOper KOOL IMPRESSIONS BiKe CLuB In SAN JO.....


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15852693
> *No sir, schwinn1966 made them!
> But I have a set of 12" ones in the works  :biggrin:
> *


I'm next!!! I"LL BE CALLING YOU!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 3 2009, 02:25 PM~15859502
> *I'm next!!! I"LL BE CALLING YOU!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2009, 11:07 AM~15821860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Dec 3 2009, 12:13 AM~15855774
> *[CODE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SoN NICK JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SoN 12'' BiKe MoLLyWhOOper KOOL IMPRESSIONS BiKe CLuB In SAN JO.....
> *


Welcome to Layitlow. I seen your bike at the shows for a while now.


----------



## Clown Confusion

hes been on layitlow since feb 2009


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 3 2009, 07:05 PM~15863681
> *hes been on layitlow since feb 2009
> *


----------



## elspock84

got a 12 schwinn chaingaurd for sale 30 w/shipping obo let me know


----------



## elspock84

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 78mc

My lil boy Orlando with his bike Baby Step's.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

thats bad ass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 6 2009, 11:47 AM~15887835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lil boy Orlando with his bike Baby Step's.
> *


fukkn sick. one of my favorite 12's. thats not a radio flyer frame is it?


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 6 2009, 10:55 AM~15887905
> *thats bad ass
> *


Thanks. More to come


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 6 2009, 12:40 PM~15888698
> *fukkn sick.  one of my favorite 12's.  thats not a radio flyer frame is it?
> *


No it's a Lil Tiger


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice mike


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 6 2009, 04:10 PM~15890264
> *nice mike
> *


thanks mike


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 6 2009, 06:30 PM~15891601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I love this one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 6 2009, 09:47 AM~15887835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lil boy Orlando with his bike Baby Step's.
> *


looking good mike


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 6 2009, 09:59 PM~15894014
> *looking good mike
> *


THANKS BASHER.WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15894116
> *THANKS BASHER.WHERE YOU BEEN?
> *


just been working. and trying to get some stuff done for new years and you?? hows my big homie orlando doing?? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 6 2009, 07:30 PM~15891601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 6 2009, 10:08 PM~15894153
> *just been working. and trying to get some stuff done for new years and you?? hows my big homie orlando doing??  :biggrin:
> *


Just working chilled with the fam bam. Orlando turn 1 on Thankgiving and started to walk. See what we are going to do new for 2010?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 8 2009, 12:17 PM~15913524
> *Just working chilled with the fam bam. Orlando turn 1 on Thankgiving and started to walk. See what we are going to do new for 2010?
> *


oh foreals?? thats good he took his "baby steps"


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 4 2009, 11:02 AM~15869761
> *got a 12 schwinn chaingaurd for sale 30 w/shipping obo let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think this is for the older model pixies. 16"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 9 2009, 05:05 PM~15928034
> *i think this is for the older model pixies. 16"
> *


:0 :0 :0 but i took it off a lil tiger i did i could have sworn it was a lil tiger. cause i just sold da crank and sporket off of it also. :uh: but i cant say i dont belive you wit all da schwinns you have :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 9 2009, 04:39 PM~15928414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice compa


----------



## GRodriguez

NICE


----------



## GRodriguez

CLEAN WORK ALL TOGETHER


----------



## GRodriguez

:0 MINI PIXIE IS TIGHT


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 9 2009, 08:13 PM~15931135
> *CLEAN WORK ALL TOGETHER
> *


I SIZE IT DOWN,BODYWORK,PAINT & MADE MOST OF THE PARTS MYSELF.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 9 2009, 01:29 PM~15926272
> *oh foreals?? thats good he took his "baby steps"
> *


YES HE IS!!!!! :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 10 2009, 09:23 PM~15944164
> *YES HE IS!!!!! :yes:
> *


whats the next show ur going to??


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 9 2009, 04:49 PM~15928504
> *nice compa
> *


NICE!


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 10 2009, 07:00 AM~15935178
> *I SIZE IT DOWN,BODYWORK,PAINT & MADE MOST OF THE PARTS MYSELF.
> *


 NICE


----------



## GRodriguez

WHERE DID YOU GET THE TRAINING WHEEL FENDERS ? MANNYS ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

D,TWIST TRAINING WHEELS

"LIL HATER WHEELS "


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 14 2009, 08:07 AM~15975620
> *D,TWIST TRAINING WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn those look sweet


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 14 2009, 07:07 AM~15975620
> *D,TWIST TRAINING WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta get me some of those?? :cheesy:


----------



## jbird96blazer

those r sick


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 14 2009, 03:03 AM~15975005
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THE TRAINING WHEEL FENDERS ? MANNYS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah Manny Jr made


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 10:23 PM~15944176
> *whats the next show ur going to??
> *


Don't know????


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 14 2009, 07:07 AM~15975620
> *D,TWIST TRAINING WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me have those lol


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

"LIL HATER" CHAIN :biggrin: 

12 INCH :0


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 14 2009, 08:07 AM~15975620
> *D,TWIST TRAINING WHEELS
> 
> "LIL HATER WHEELS  "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15992432
> *"LIL HATER" CHAIN  :biggrin:
> 
> 12 INCH  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIL HATER IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 15 2009, 10:41 PM~15994386
> *LIL HATER IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!!
> *



stay tuned


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 17 2009, 07:09 PM~16014111
> *
> stay tuned
> *


I will!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 18 2009, 02:12 PM~16021128
> *I will!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 18 2009, 01:25 PM~16021241
> *
> *


When are you going to be done?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 18 2009, 02:29 PM~16021275
> *When are you going to be done?
> *


june ,july :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:cheesy: 



















D-TWIST


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 23 2009, 10:18 AM~16068035
> *    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-TWIST
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 23 2009, 12:18 PM~16068035
> *    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-TWIST
> *



S W E E T !!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 23 2009, 10:18 AM~16068035
> *    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-TWIST
> *


i could only imgine how the rims are gonna come out, looking good homeboy


----------



## 78mc

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE LIL GUYS


----------



## dave_st214

I ran out of welding rod doing these forks but here goes my latest project


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 28 2009, 01:07 AM~16108686
> *I ran out of welding rod doing these forks but here goes my latest project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 let me have those cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:11 AM~16108694
> *:0 let me have those cylinders  :biggrin:
> *


I had 4 but some how lost one when I moved last year


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 28 2009, 02:00 AM~16108795
> *I had 4 but some how lost one when I moved last year
> *


 :0 no way! where did you get them?


----------



## Lil Spanks

forks look good


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 28 2009, 04:07 AM~16108802
> *:0 no way! where did you get them?
> *


I got them from a maintanence guy I worked with they where in the maintanence cage for years there air cylinders he said they don't fit any machine we had in the shop and said you wantem takem.


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 12:44 PM~16110683
> *forks look good
> *


Thanx homie from what I've seen your 12" is coming out tite can't wait to see it when it's done any sneak peaks of your bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

not right now...sending stuff to the plater and bodywork should just about finished and will be out at the lrm az show..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 05:41 PM~16113749
> *not right now...sending stuff to the plater and bodywork should just about finished and will be out at the lrm az show..
> *


They aint ready...


----------



## Lil Spanks

almost


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2009, 11:45 PM~16117448
> *They aint ready...
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

1967
:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 8 2010, 03:17 PM~16227847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2010, 06:19 PM~16229037
> *
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 8 2010, 04:17 PM~16227847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2010, 05:23 PM~16229092
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


They aint ready. :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## 817Lowrider

you do bad ass work homie.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 09:25 PM~16296247
> *you do bad ass work homie.
> *


X2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16296186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS NICE!!!


----------



## dave_st214

Thanx I'm planning on doing big things in 2010 but I still don't have a name for this one it's for my 6 yr old baby girl i'm planning on painting like lifestyles car green with envey.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16296457
> *Thanx I'm planning on doing big things in 2010 but I still don't have a name for this one it's for my 6 yr old baby girl i'm planning on painting like lifestyles car green with envey.
> *


I cant wait to see all these little bikes bust out at the shows. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2010, 11:41 PM~16296521
> *I cant wait to see all these little bikes bust out at the shows.  :biggrin:
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

here's one i just got!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 21 2010, 03:59 PM~16365134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*nice wheels!! can't wait until the ones that I have like that are done! *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2010, 01:32 AM~16372961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FREKIN AWSOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 22 2010, 08:45 AM~16374143
> *nice wheels!!  can't wait until the ones that I have like that are done!
> *


thnx! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

this one is almost done now just got to get parts chrome. Be out soon


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 31 2010, 07:55 PM~16472365
> *this one is almost done now just got to get parts chrome. Be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## joeyd956

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 31 2010, 08:55 PM~16472365
> *this one is almost done now just got to get parts chrome. Be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 31 2010, 08:55 PM~16472365
> *this one is almost done now just got to get parts chrome. Be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


woww were can i get one of those


----------



## Reynaldo866

hey whats up everyone 
i need a springer fork for a radio flyer 
the condition really doent matter 
thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2010, 03:32 AM~16372961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



,,,,,,,yo these are off the hook already, pm me with pics when they done bro, so i can add them to my low. bike pic. album freakkkin awesum is right


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2010, 08:17 PM~16577319
> *,,,,,,,yo these are off the hook already, pm me with pics when they done bro, so i can add them to my low. bike pic. album freakkkin awesum is right
> *


gonna be awhile :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2010, 08:24 PM~16577392
> *gonna be awhile :0
> *


6 more years.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2010, 08:36 PM~16577506
> *6 more years.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 10 2010, 09:17 PM~16577318
> *hey whats up everyone
> i need a springer fork for a radio flyer
> the condition really doent matter
> thanks
> *


you ask alot of noob questions


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 10 2010, 10:26 PM~16578203
> *you ask alot of noob questions
> *


fuck you man 

i know you have to cut them i was just seein if anyone had one that was already cut that they werent usin so that i didnt have to do it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 10 2010, 11:11 PM~16578727
> *fuck you man
> 
> i know you have to cut them i was just seein if anyone had one that was already cut that they werent usin so that i didnt have to do it
> *


sorry  try to not get so hurt with comments on the internet youngin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 10 2010, 10:11 PM~16578727
> *fuck you man
> 
> i know you have to cut them i was just seein if anyone had one that was already cut that they werent usin so that i didnt have to do it
> *


I guarantee that no one has a set just laying around.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2010, 12:06 AM~16579365
> *sorry   try to not get so hurt with comments on the internet youngin
> *


NO BULLSHIT, HE KNOWS WHAT HE IS TALKIN BOUT.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 8 2010, 05:19 PM~16228480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped?....


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 11 2010, 01:14 AM~16580018
> *how much shipped?....
> *


sold
:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2010, 12:06 AM~16579365
> *sorry   try to not get so hurt with comments on the internet youngin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 11 2010, 02:20 AM~16580294
> *sold
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Top bar and chainguard fo sale haven't check on price just shoot offer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2010, 01:32 AM~16372961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 21 2010, 08:00 PM~16681988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post some pics of the chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2010, 09:11 PM~16682144
> *Post some pics of the chrome.  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 14 2010, 09:16 AM~16608799
> *Top bar and chainguard fo sale haven't check on price just shoot offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much? Let me know... I need those parts :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

I GOT THAT CHAIN GARD.... :0 HOW MUCH U GET FOR UM ...ILL SELL IT...IT'S A LIL' TIGER WRITE..


----------



## elspock84

found this on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-LIL-TIGER-STIN...=item2a04ed9b05


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16705230
> *found this on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-LIL-TIGER-STIN...=item2a04ed9b05
> *


wow thats nice


----------



## HNIC's LADY

:0


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin: 









for sale too!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 07:05 PM~16705230
> *found this on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-LIL-TIGER-STIN...=item2a04ed9b05
> *


 :0 good lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raguness

and expensive. :0


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16705230
> *found this on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-LIL-TIGER-STIN...=item2a04ed9b05
> *


* :0 IT'S LIKE GOING BACK IN TIME, AND I WOULDN'T CHANGE A THING :biggrin: ALL OG*


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2010, 09:18 PM~16705397
> *wow thats nice
> *


wow sold for $810 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16296186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiceee!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 2 2010, 09:20 PM~16777232
> *niiiceee!!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## D Twist

*Made these for the "Lil' Hater" project, although they won't look like this when Luis gets them!* :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2010, 07:21 PM~16705444
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale too!
> *


How much for this bike? Let me know. I'm interested.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16823962
> *How much for this bike? Let me know. I'm interested.
> *


 :biggrin: sold


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

*fo sale schwinn lil tiger 12' parts 
2 lil tiger top bars
2 lil tiger chainguards
2 lil tiger forks*


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 6 2010, 09:27 PM~16816197
> *Made these for the "Lil' Hater" project, although they won't look like this when Luis gets them!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rims D


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

found this on craigslist. 2 streets away from my house. only 40 bucks. SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 02:39 PM~16907104
> *found this on craigslist.  2 streets away from my house.  only 40 bucks.  SCORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I found one for 10 bucks. like 20 minutes away. I was like Ill go tomorrow. It sold that night...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 01:39 PM~16907104
> *found this on craigslist.  2 streets away from my house.  only 40 bucks.  SCORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmm even came wit a keg....... :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 16 2010, 03:11 PM~16907847
> *dammmmm even came wit a keg....... :0
> *


im probably the only dude around who hates beer, but owns a keg


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2010, 12:44 PM~16907154
> *I found one for 10 bucks. like 20 minutes away. I was like Ill go tomorrow. It sold that night...
> *


i know same shit happen to me :angry:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 12:39 PM~16907104
> *found this on craigslist.  2 streets away from my house.  only 40 bucks.  SCORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're one lucky man!
Big Time Score! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2010, 12:44 PM~16907154
> *I found one for 10 bucks. like 20 minutes away. I was like Ill go tomorrow. It sold that night...
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 01:39 PM~16907104
> *found this on craigslist.  2 streets away from my house.  only 40 bucks.  SCORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill give you 45 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 08:17 PM~16910901
> *ill give you 45  :biggrin:
> *


ask me again in a couple months :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2010, 10:33 PM~16912800
> *ask me again in a couple months :happysad:
> *


umm naw how bout now :biggrin: ok 46.50 and a pack of skitttles


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 11:06 PM~16913221
> *umm naw how bout now  :biggrin: ok 46.50 and a pack of skitttles
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 10:06 PM~16913221
> *umm naw how bout now  :biggrin: ok 46.50 and a pack of skitttles
> *


I'll raise your skittles and double with a snickers bar...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2010, 11:08 PM~16913248
> *I'll raise your skittles and double with a snickers bar...
> *


 :angry: oh yeah well fuck you snickers bar ill give you a box of


----------



## Reynaldo866

is it too late for me to get in on this action


----------



## LIL_GRIM

my homies new toy. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Anyone got a show chrome or nice clean OG finished crank and sprocket for a Lil Tiger for sale? Let me know


----------



## ripsta85

12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving 









Here's what they would look like finished


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 5 2010, 06:47 AM~17098551
> *12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what they would look like finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaah. thats sick fool :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 5 2010, 06:47 AM~17098551
> *12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what they would look like finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that could be a future mini version of N.B.K.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 5 2010, 05:47 AM~17098551
> *12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what they would look like finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i c u got something going on :nicoderm:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 5 2010, 04:47 AM~17098551
> *12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what they would look like finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD..ILL HIT U UP WEN
I SHIP


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 5 2010, 03:47 AM~17098551
> *12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what they would look like finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get that frame? it looks like the radio flyer but better?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

i got this for sale, new in box but its missing the fenders, i only took the bike out to trade the fenders. make offers. i'll post real pics if someone needs me too, i just dont feel like digging it out again lol. not in a rush to sell just if anyone needs one shoot me a offer.


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 4 2010, 07:36 PM~17095358-->
> 
> 
> 
> Back atcha bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 03:24 PM~17102543
> *hahaah.  thats sick fool :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you cut by toyshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 03:39 PM~17102660
> *Damn that could be a future mini version of N.B.K.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 04:14 PM~17102961
> *i c u got something going on  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing big it's for the nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 04:22 PM~17103046
> *SOLD..ILL HIT U UP WEN
> I SHIP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 6 2010, 01:23 AM~17109394
> *where did you get that frame? it looks like the radio flyer but better?
> *


It is better got it from schwinn1966


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 6 2010, 01:23 AM~17109394
> *where did you get that frame? it looks like the radio flyer but better?
> *


i cant tell a difference :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## hnicustoms

YES.......REAL BAD ASSSS PROJECT.......GOOD LUCK HOMIE...ID MAKE IT A MINI-ME OF THAT BIKE....FOR LOOK'S REAL GOOD.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

IS IT GONA LOOK LIKE NATURAL BORN KILLA...... hno: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 6 2010, 09:51 AM~17111305
> *i cant tell a difference  :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


here's a better pic of both


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 6 2010, 07:51 AM~17111305
> *i cant tell a difference  :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


the down tube is better!


----------



## lesstime

also has ball bearings and has air tires not soild rubber


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 6 2010, 02:55 PM~17114399
> *the down tube is better!
> *


yup


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Steve9663

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*TRAFFIC'S 12' BRI'S "T"*</span>









:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 7 2010, 11:59 AM~17123039
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>TRAFFIC'S 12' BRI'S "T"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Great Pic!
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 7 2010, 08:59 PM~17123039
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>TRAFFIC'S 12' BRI'S "T"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Very nice bro hey was that a 12" or 16" bike in your club that you have painted organic green? Can you post it up or PM a pic of it to me?


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 7 2010, 10:59 AM~17123039
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>TRAFFIC'S 12' BRI'S "T"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  *CLEAN*


----------



## GRodriguez

quote=ripsta85,Apr 6 2010, 02:48 PM~17114327]
here's a better pic of both

















[/quote]


----------



## GRodriguez

*BUILT THIS FOR MY SON BACK IN 05'. JUST SIMPLE BODY, PAINT N COLORED SPOKES*


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8442112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To The Top


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

FOR SALE $50.00 obo everythings there


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 7 2010, 06:40 PM~17127263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUILT THIS FOR MY SON BACK IN 05'. JUST SIMPLE BODY, PAINT N COLORED SPOKES
> *


where can i get parts for this trikes??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> FOR SALE $50.00 obo everythings there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


Lil tiger?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> where can i get parts for this trikes??
> [/b]


Trike?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ripsta85+Apr 6 2010, 03:48 PM~17114327-->
> 
> 
> 
> here's a better pic of both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 03:55 PM~17114399
> *the down tube is better!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Apr 6 2010, 04:15 PM~17114599
> *also has ball bearings and has air tires not soild rubber
> *


i forgot about this topic 
thanks for the lesson guys


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 11 2010, 07:23 PM~17162907
> *Trike?
> *


idk what there call the lil 12" bikes i need to fix this one up.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> idk what there call the lil 12" bikes i need to fix this one up.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


Looks like you have all the parts already on that bike, are you making a og or custom?


----------



## schwinn1966

> idk what there call the lil 12" bikes i need to fix this one up.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


is that a western flyer?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2010, 08:03 PM~17163389
> *is that a western flyer?
> *


huffy :happysad:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 11 2010, 07:48 PM~17163207
> *Looks like you have all the parts already on that bike, are you making a og or custom?
> *



i need rims and tires....just a clean paint job and some chrome og


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17164112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17164112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's bike? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 5 2010, 05:47 AM~17098551
> *12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what they would look like finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those parts are no joke


----------



## elspock84

:0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Apr 13 2010, 10:49 PM~17185998
> *Who's bike? :cheesy:
> *



i took that pic in Vegas 2005

Young guy who made all his own parts. he owns the Angelina Jolie bike and a few others.

he lives in Cali i think.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

custom 12 inch seat 45 shipped


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 14 2010, 08:03 AM~17187999
> *i took that pic in Vegas 2005
> 
> Young guy who made all his own parts. he owns the Angelina Jolie bike and a few others.
> 
> he lives in Cali i think.
> *


angelina jolie bike???????? any pic's of that one


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2010, 07:39 PM~17206695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom 12 inch seat  45 shipped
> *


that whould look good on 







and then to a bsu fan :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 15 2010, 07:59 PM~17206933
> *that whould look good on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then to a bsu fan  :biggrin:
> *


it is a og radio flyer seat :0


----------



## lesstime

i know  
any one have the rear wheel to a tonka 12inch bike ??? bike had front and rear shockes it was black and yellow


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 14 2010, 06:03 AM~17187999
> *i took that pic in Vegas 2005
> 
> Young guy who made all his own parts. he owns the Angelina Jolie bike and a few others.
> 
> he lives in Cali i think.
> *


I HAVE SOME NEW PARTS. CAN YOU SAY D-TWIST & SOME FROM ME


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Apr 16 2010, 06:22 PM~17215137
> *I HAVE SOME NEW PARTS. CAN YOU SAY D-TWIST & SOME FROM ME
> *


----------



## nvr.2.low

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 7 2010, 07:40 PM~17127263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUILT THIS FOR MY SON BACK IN 05'. JUST SIMPLE BODY, PAINT N COLORED SPOKES
> *




IS THIS FOR SALE?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 15 2010, 08:52 PM~17206843
> *angelina jolie bike???????? any pic's of that one
> *





















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1108073463.jpg


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

good looking out playa, thats tight thanks


----------



## DiegoPat

*Had to go through 30-somewhat pages to find this bad-ass bike. 
I love this thing! 

Had to bring this back on top! :biggrin: :biggrin: *
:worship: :worship:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 18 2010, 06:34 PM~17230538
> *Had to go through 30-somewhat pages to find this bad-ass bike.
> I love this thing!
> 
> Had to bring this back on top! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## hnicustoms

ttt for tha 12'zzzzzzz :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by nvr.2.low_@Apr 16 2010, 06:42 PM~17216195
> *IS THIS FOR SALE?
> *


MAKE AN OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 20 2010, 06:18 PM~17251854
> *MAKE AN OFFER  :biggrin:
> *


CUANTO?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 18 2010, 07:34 PM~17230538
> *Had to go through 30-somewhat pages to find this bad-ass bike.
> I love this thing!
> 
> Had to bring this back on top! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of the best ever built just my .02


----------



## hnicustoms

:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 18 2010, 06:34 PM~17230538
> *Had to go through 30-somewhat pages to find this bad-ass bike.
> I love this thing!
> 
> Had to bring this back on top! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know if I posted this already but another 12" bike in the works.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2010, 10:28 PM~17254659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if I posted this already but another 12" bike in the works.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
you bulit this too??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2010, 09:32 PM~17254689
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> you bulit this too??
> *


Yup, I did some handlebars too but you cant see them in the pic. The owners trying to get it out to the supershow this year.


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 18 2010, 06:34 PM~17230538
> *Had to go through 30-somewhat pages to find this bad-ass bike.
> I love this thing!
> 
> Had to bring this back on top! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 that mother f...ker is ganster :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2010, 11:28 PM~17254659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if I posted this already but another 12" bike in the works.
> *


NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2010, 08:28 PM~17254659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if I posted this already but another 12" bike in the works.
> *


Nice! To bad that stance will change when you put the forks hardware on it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 21 2010, 06:57 PM~17263707
> *Nice! To bad that stance will change when you put the forks hardware on it!
> *


Were going to be putting the rest of it together in the next few days so I will post some pics of how it lays.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:50 PM~17266502
> *Were going to be putting the rest of it together in the next few days so I will post some pics of how it lays.
> *


----------



## DiegoPat

*TTT for the 12-inchers!* :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 24 2010, 12:44 AM~17286438
> *TTT for the 12-inchers! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 23 2010, 11:44 PM~17286438
> *TTT for the 12-inchers! :biggrin:
> *


you didnt say no **** :happysad:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2010, 09:36 AM~17304329
> *you didnt say no ****  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 03:02 PM~17332692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much for the huffy


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 02:02 PM~17332692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 05:02 PM~17332692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DOES SOME ONE SELL FORKS LIKE THIS....... :dunno: :dunno: I WAS GONA CHOP A 16''......AN SQUASH IT :angry: :uh: WERE CAN I GET ONE    ???????????????????????? :wow:


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 02:02 PM~17332692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


do you make them forks for that size bike?


----------



## J-KAT

hahahaa 2 posts at the same time bout the same thing.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by west_13+Apr 28 2010, 04:03 PM~17332706-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the huffy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17332826
> *how much  :cheesy:
> *



This One is Sold
:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 02:50 PM~17333193
> *This One is Sold
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 05:26 PM~17333575
> *:angry:
> *


i offered it to u some time back... didn't i?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 04:20 PM~17332883
> *DOES SOME ONE SELL FORKS LIKE THIS....... :dunno:  :dunno: I WAS GONA  CHOP A 16''......AN SQUASH IT :angry:  :uh: WERE CAN I GET ONE      ???????????????????????? :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 07:18 PM~17334040
> *:biggrin:
> *


    PLEASE :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 03:56 PM~17333831
> *i offered it to u some time back... didn't i?
> *


no sir


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> FOR SALE $50.00 obo everythings there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


I Still got it for sale 50.00 buck


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2010, 05:02 PM~17332692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I SEE NOW........ :wow: I HAD TO OPEN MY EYE'S ALITTLE WIDER :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2010, 08:36 AM~17304329
> *you didnt say no ****  :happysad:
> *


Now I got it...Cochino! LOL! NO ****!!! :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT.......FOR THA 12''S AND UNDER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 15 2010, 07:59 PM~17206933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


for sale in my sale topic


----------



## BASH3R

building one for my lil brother frame is almost done with the metal work :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2010, 08:38 PM~17404646
> *building one for my lil brother frame is almost done with the metal work :biggrin:
> *


any pics


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 5 2010, 08:39 PM~17404659
> *any pics
> *


not for you


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2010, 08:39 PM~17404666
> *not for you
> *


 :x: :x: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 6 2010, 02:48 AM~17406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: already?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 6 2010, 12:48 AM~17406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOW MUCH??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 5 2010, 11:48 PM~17406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 topdog's got 12" project????!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 6 2010, 01:48 AM~17406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 6 2010, 02:48 AM~17406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 6 2010, 01:48 AM~17406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> I Still got it for sale 50.00 buck
> [/b]


 :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 AM~16372961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any of these frames for sale?
lookin at building a bike for my son.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 1 2010, 03:55 AM~16472365
> *this one is almost done now just got to get parts chrome. Be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks bad


----------



## hnicustoms

TTT FOR THA 12'S :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 7 2010, 01:20 PM~17421137
> *any of these frames for sale?
> lookin at building a bike for my son.
> *


 :no:


----------



## dave_st214

$450 you pick up everything show chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 7 2010, 02:20 PM~17421137
> *any of these frames for sale?
> lookin at building a bike for my son.
> *


Nope, all of the frames are back with there owners. But let me know and I can make you something.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2009, 06:07 PM~15821860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


luvin them wheels


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 8 2010, 02:48 AM~17426241
> *$450 you pick up everything show chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


........... :wow: LOOKIN GOOD....GOOD LUCK ON THA SALE


----------



## BASH3R

im looking for a banana seat


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 08:27 PM~17438223
> *im looking for a banana seat
> *


i got one but youll have to wait 3 month be for i ship it lol


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 8 2010, 07:47 PM~17430117
> *luvin them wheels
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2010, 08:30 PM~17438250
> *i got one but youll have to wait 3 month be for i ship it lol
> *


cool pm a *****


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 08:40 PM~17438361
> *cool pm a *****
> *


just playing bro


----------



## BASH3R

bout the seat or the shipping??


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 08:43 PM~17438401
> *bout the seat or the shipping??
> *


both lol i keep an eye out for u thou


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2010, 08:45 PM~17438422
> *both lol i keep an eye out for u thou
> *


coo thnx


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 08:27 PM~17438223
> *im looking for a banana seat*


i got a n.o.s blk/wht schwinn junior seat to trade for a 12" seat or seat pan :dunno:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 6 2010, 12:48 AM~17406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

pendeing :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 10 2010, 06:07 PM~17443305
> *for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## hnicustoms

TTT FOR THA 12'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2009, 10:55 AM~14613278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen that bike in person today fucker is badd


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 got any new updates on their projects?
i cant wait to get started on mine.


----------



## haro amado

500 bucks o.b.o at fresno show only


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 10 2010, 11:07 AM~17443305
> *pendeing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD ENJOY AND SHIPPED


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 8 2010, 01:48 AM~17426241
> *$450 you pick up everything show chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It will be on dislay at fresnos lg show


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 13 2010, 07:03 AM~17474290
> *500 bucks o.b.o at fresno show only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## LIL_GRIM

hey homies. alright im selling this frame and black seat(purple seat,wheels and fork not included) . im going a different derection on the family jewel project. due to the diffacult frame repairs it have to endur to be ridable and safe. so make me an offer and lets talk.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:drama: :drama:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t for the 12's, pulling my hair out waiting for the fedex guy to show up.cant wait
lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw

just got 1 of my 12's in the mail today, i already put the dye grinder on it, sanded it to metal and shot some high build primer.lookin at sanding it tomarrow, and shootin a base coat and flake on it.










this is gonna be a fun build.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 15 2010, 04:02 PM~17500187
> *just got 1 of my 12's in the mail today, i already put the dye grinder on it, sanded it  to metal and shot some high build primer.lookin at sanding it tomarrow, and shootin a base coat and flake on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is gonna be a fun build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kinda frame is that?


----------



## west_13

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 15 2010, 07:24 PM~17501015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


please post a price or pm me thanks


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 15 2010, 07:42 PM~17501159
> *please post a price or pm me thanks
> *


not for sale homie..
just got them from schwinn1966
there for my wolverine project :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 15 2010, 08:21 PM~17501907
> *not for sale homie..
> just got them from schwinn1966
> there for my wolverine project :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are you doing a mini wolverine bike replica or something? or your own flavor?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 15 2010, 11:13 PM~17502985
> *are you doing a mini wolverine bike replica or something? or your own flavor?
> *


 MY OWN FLAVOR.. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2010, 01:28 AM~17500658
> *What kinda frame is that?
> *


not sure i got it from a friend.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 16 2010, 02:24 AM~17501015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


those are nice,any pics of the bike they goin on?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

updates for the 12,im workin on, base coat and flaked.









this is a fun project.


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 10 2010, 11:07 AM~17443305
> *pendeing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## lesstime

my son said thanks 
my son did 90% of it when he was 6


----------



## crenshaw magraw

a few updates on my kids 12,









i still have to add 1 or 2 more coats of clear, cut n buff then a lil pinstripe on it.

the stuff you get to do when your home .


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2010, 11:26 AM~17515681
> *a few updates on my kids 12,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have to add 1 or 2 more coats of clear, cut n buff then a lil pinstripe on it.
> 
> the stuff you get to do when your home .
> 
> *


nice it's coming out klean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

again for sale. make offer.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 17 2010, 12:02 PM~17516021
> *again for sale. make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me what your thinking matt and i got it today illdo my best to get it out aswell but if i cant make it to that side of town ill do it 1st thing in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 06:31 PM~17515727
> *nice it's coming out klean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 17 2010, 01:02 PM~17516021
> *again for sale. make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price


----------



## lesstime

any custom wheels out for sale ???twisted , engraved ??? pics and price or how much to make some ????


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 17 2010, 08:19 PM~17521488
> *whats the price
> *


make me an offer homie.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t 4 the 12's


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## mike661




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 03:29 PM~17564545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice. you got any pics of that red bike in the back ground?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 04:29 PM~17564545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 21 2010, 04:44 PM~17564638
> *nice.  you got any pics of that red bike in the back ground?
> *


not yet... almost done with it :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 10:29 PM~17564545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


luvin them wheels


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 03:29 PM~17564545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


p.m sent


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 02:29 PM~17564545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


For sale?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 21 2010, 08:33 PM~17566408
> *For sale?
> *


not at this time


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 07:27 PM~17566934
> *not at this time
> *


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 04:29 PM~17564545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



NICE JOB ON DA WHEELS BRO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@May 22 2010, 07:15 AM~17569530
> *NICE JOB ON DA WHEELS BRO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks!
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 22 2010, 07:08 PM~17572976
> *thanks!
> :biggrin:
> *


pm me when you have an idea :biggrin:


----------



## mike661




----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2010, 03:29 PM~17564545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wer can i get some of these rims


----------



## crenshaw magraw

picke dup a few parts for my sons 12'' bike, should be ready to ride in a few weeks,just have to break out the spray gun one more time and do a lil asembling.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 8 2010, 10:48 AM~17426241
> *$450 you pick up everything show chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This still for sale? :dunno:


----------



## lesstime

tony do you really need another bike ???

lol j/k bro get your schwinn on


----------



## noe_from_texas

he needs a wife, lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2010, 05:21 AM~17591953
> *he needs a wife, lol
> *


They're too expensive :thumbsdown:


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2010, 07:22 PM~17591970
> *They're too expensive :thumbsdown:
> *


 YES THEY ARE 
but i love her lol 
hookers cost alot sometimes also


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 25 2010, 05:25 AM~17592011
> *:biggrin:
> YES THEY ARE
> but i love her lol
> hookers cost alot sometimes also
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2010, 07:28 PM~17592053
> *:roflmao:
> *


hey tony let me know about some pentents about 12 of them jhonny should have me on file


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 25 2010, 05:11 AM~17591818-->
> 
> 
> 
> This still for sale? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@May 25 2010, 05:30 AM~17592084
> *hey tony let me know about some pentents about 12 of them jhonny should have me on file
> *


ok


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17591970
> *They're too expensive :thumbsdown:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 14 2010, 03:03 AM~17481359
> *It will be on dislay at fresnos lg show
> *


Still got it?


----------



## KABEL




----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2010, 08:11 PM~17591818
> *This still for sale? :dunno:
> *


Nope sorry


----------



## west_13

MY NEW PROJECT.. :biggrin: MY LIL BROTHER
ALREADY REPPIN THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 11:29 PM~17617818
> *MY NEW PROJECT.. :biggrin: MY LIL BROTHER
> ALREADY REPPIN THEE ARTISTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 26 2010, 10:45 PM~17618051
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


READY FOR SOME COMP. ART :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 26 2010, 09:45 PM~17618051
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


why you got my lady on your avatar?! :ninja:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 11:29 PM~17617818
> *MY NEW PROJECT.. :biggrin: MY LIL BROTHER
> ALREADY REPPIN THEE ARTISTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 06:39 AM~17619890
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 12:29 AM~17617818
> *MY NEW PROJECT.. :biggrin: MY LIL BROTHER
> ALREADY REPPIN THEE ARTISTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



U GOT IT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 27 2010, 08:58 AM~17620932
> *U GOT IT :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lesstime

i got a 12inch swing arm with crank and sproket any one need it ???10 buck should fit in a flat rate box for shipping 10.70 in lower 48


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 27 2010, 02:35 PM~17623933
> *i got a 12inch swing arm with crank and sproket any one need it ???10 buck should fit in a flat rate box for shipping 10.70 in lower 48
> *


pics


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

its all in a flat rate box ready to go 15.70 and its yours


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

any of these 12" bikes for sale or frames???????
lookin at building a bike let me know pm me thanx!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## haro amado

this one is for sale for 500 bucks or o.b.o


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@May 27 2010, 04:30 PM~17624548
> *any of these 12" bikes for sale or frames???????
> lookin at building a bike let me know pm me thanx!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 08:28 PM~17627771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe throw this in??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  *NICE*


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 08:28 PM~17627771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey fellas. I am planning on purchasing a 12" Radio Flyer like this for my son. 
Just out of curiosity, where do guys get the buffed-out white wall tires?? I want to get a pair. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 30 2010, 11:50 PM~17651345
> *Hey fellas.  I am planning on purchasing a 12" Radio Flyer like this for my son.
> Just out of curiosity, where do guys get the buffed-out white wall tires??  I want to get a pair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks guys! :biggrin:
> *


hit up schwinn1966 he's got all the stuff you'll need..


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 30 2010, 11:54 PM~17651368
> *hit up schwinn1966 he's got all the stuff you'll need..
> *


Thank you very much bro! :biggrin: Will do.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 31 2010, 12:50 AM~17651345
> *Hey fellas.  I am planning on purchasing a 12" Radio Flyer like this for my son.
> Just out of curiosity, where do guys get the buffed-out white wall tires??  I want to get a pair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks guys! :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 31 2010, 12:54 AM~17651368
> *hit up schwinn1966 he's got all the stuff you'll need..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> again for sale. make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Lil Spanks

looking for 12 inch fenders, sissy bar. and seat for a lil tiger...


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17669029
> *looking for 12 inch fenders, sissy bar. and seat for a lil tiger...
> *


another build or wat


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17669029
> *looking for 12 inch fenders, sissy bar. and seat for a lil tiger...
> *


i got them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17669271
> *i got them
> *


$$$$???????????


----------



## crenshaw magraw

well its been a lil wile since i posted in this topic, been workin onmy sons bike lil by lil.i primered,base coated,and candied the rims,cleared em and mounted em on the tire.
like a stupid ass,bein to worried about not scratchin the paint, i installed the tire and forgot install the tube, i tried using some tire levers i use onmy road bike and broke em. 

:twak: 

so to save me the risk of scratchin or chippin the paint im gonna buy another tire and cut this one off.

heres a idea of how it will look.









the rims are the same color as the frame i painted a few weeks ago, lil by lil its shapin up.








the frame has flake and the rims don't.
im hopin to be done with it in a few weeks, just have to get a few more parts,chain guard,sissy bar and maybe a head light. and it should wrap it up

the main thing is my son is really excited and enjoys helpin me work on it.
i will keep ya posted.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 1 2010, 10:48 PM~17671211
> *well its been a lil wile since i posted in this topic, been workin onmy sons bike  lil by lil.i primered,base coated,and candied the rims,cleared em and mounted em on the tire.
> like a stupid ass,bein to worried about not scratchin the paint, i installed the tire and forgot install the tube, i tried using some tire levers i use onmy road bike and broke em.
> 
> :twak:
> 
> so to save me the risk of scratchin or chippin the paint im gonna buy another tire and cut this one off.
> 
> heres a idea of how it will look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rims are the same color as the frame i painted a few weeks ago, lil by lil its shapin up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame has flake and the rims don't.
> im hopin to be done with it in a few weeks, just have to get a few more parts,chain guard,sissy bar and maybe a head light. and it should wrap it up
> 
> the main thing is my son is really excited and enjoys helpin me work on it.
> i will keep ya posted.
> 
> *


those rims look familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## mike661




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 1 2010, 11:48 PM~17671211
> *well its been a lil wile since i posted in this topic, been workin onmy sons bike  lil by lil.i primered,base coated,and candied the rims,cleared em and mounted em on the tire.
> like a stupid ass,bein to worried about not scratchin the paint, i installed the tire and forgot install the tube, i tried using some tire levers i use onmy road bike and broke em.
> 
> :twak:
> 
> so to save me the risk of scratchin or chippin the paint im gonna buy another tire and cut this one off.
> 
> heres a idea of how it will look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rims are the same color as the frame i painted a few weeks ago, lil by lil its shapin up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame has flake and the rims don't.
> im hopin to be done with it in a few weeks, just have to get a few more parts,chain guard,sissy bar and maybe a head light. and it should wrap it up
> 
> the main thing is my son is really excited and enjoys helpin me work on it.
> i will keep ya posted.
> 
> *


looking good crenshaw mcgraw :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

well here goes a finished project me n my son been workin on, i did all the building and painting myself, and still debating on doin a lil pinstriping on it, just have to pick up a new brush ,and pick up a sissy bar for it. but over all it came out cool and had alot of fun building it for my son,just as much as he does helping out and riding it.









SPECIAL THANKS to schwinn1966
for sellin me a frame,fenders,cranks,seat and custom makin me them wheels.
big thanks homie.
:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 6 2010, 08:28 PM~17711707
> *well here goes a finished project me n my son been workin on, i did all the building and painting myself, and still debating on doin a lil pinstriping on it, just have to pick up a new brush ,and pick up a sissy bar for it. but over all it came out cool and had alot of fun building it for my son,just as much as he does helping out and riding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS to  schwinn1966
> for sellin me a frame,fenders,cranks,seat and custom makin me them wheels.
> big thanks homie.
> :thumbsup:
> *



Your Welcome!
:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 6 2010, 08:28 PM~17711707
> *well here goes a finished project me n my son been workin on, i did all the building and painting myself, and still debating on doin a lil pinstriping on it, just have to pick up a new brush ,and pick up a sissy bar for it. but over all it came out cool and had alot of fun building it for my son,just as much as he does helping out and riding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS to  schwinn1966
> for sellin me a frame,fenders,cranks,seat and custom makin me them wheels.
> big thanks homie.
> :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah, nice little bike


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 6 2010, 07:28 PM~17711707
> *well here goes a finished project me n my son been workin on, i did all the building and painting myself, and still debating on doin a lil pinstriping on it, just have to pick up a new brush ,and pick up a sissy bar for it. but over all it came out cool and had alot of fun building it for my son,just as much as he does helping out and riding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS to  schwinn1966
> for sellin me a frame,fenders,cranks,seat and custom makin me them wheels.
> big thanks homie.
> :thumbsup:
> *


  LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 11 2010, 10:18 AM~17759412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one bro! :thumbsup:

Can't wait to get the parts and start on my son's bike. :biggrin: 
Thanks again!


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63'

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 31 2007, 08:20 PM~8441609
> *Here are a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





where did u get the bat holder? :wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 2 2010, 12:48 AM~17671211
> *well its been a lil wile since i posted in this topic, been workin onmy sons bike  lil by lil.i primered,base coated,and candied the rims,cleared em and mounted em on the tire.
> like a stupid ass,bein to worried about not scratchin the paint, i installed the tire and forgot install the tube, i tried using some tire levers i use onmy road bike and broke em.
> 
> :twak:
> 
> so to save me the risk of scratchin or chippin the paint im gonna buy another tire and cut this one off.
> 
> heres a idea of how it will look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rims are the same color as the frame i painted a few weeks ago, lil by lil its shapin up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame has flake and the rims don't.
> im hopin to be done with it in a few weeks, just have to get a few more parts,chain guard,sissy bar and maybe a head light. and it should wrap it up
> 
> the main thing is my son is really excited and enjoys helpin me work on it.
> i will keep ya posted.
> 
> *


i like them wheels


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

ANYONE HAVE A 12" TWISTED CRANK AND A O.G. SCHWINN GOOSE NECK?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 11 2010, 11:41 PM~17765508
> *ANYONE HAVE A 12" TWISTED CRANK AND A O.G. SCHWINN GOOSE NECK?
> *


what are you trying to do with the neck???i might have one ???


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17767065
> *what are you trying to do with the neck???i might have one ???
> *


i found one bro, thanks. still need the crank though!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

again for sale. make offer.




















TTT


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

Aloha guys, just was wondering how do you determine what year a lil tiger is? Mahalo in advance for the help. Charlie :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 13 2010, 01:42 PM~17774677
> *Aloha guys, just was wondering how do you determine what year a lil tiger is? Mahalo in advance for the help. Charlie :biggrin:
> *


the best way is to take off the crank and the year is stamped on it. on the later models the year is stamped on the rear of the front fender as well
:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 13 2010, 09:48 AM~17774700
> *the best way is to take off the crank and the year is stamped on it. on the later models the year is stamped on the rear of the front fender as well
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, Im out of luck then cause I only have a bare frame.....  theres some numbers on the seat post shaft though.


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 12 2010, 02:56 PM~17768940
> *again for sale. make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


how much for itt


----------



## furby714

any one want to sell a 12 " bike schwinn or radio flyer hit mi up with prices


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 12 2010, 11:17 AM~17767919
> *i found one bro, thanks. still need the crank though!
> *


*ANYONE GOT A TWISTED 12" CRANK?*


----------



## vegASS

FROM FRANCE :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 10:46 AM~17782289
> *FROM FRANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 10:46 AM~17782289
> *FROM FRANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:     :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jun 13 2010, 07:22 PM~17776867
> *how much for itt
> *


make me an offer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 10:46 AM~17782289
> *FROM FRANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2010, 07:56 PM~17809366
> *
> *


 :wow: YOU ARE DOING GOOD??? HAVE NOT SEEN YOU IN A BIT CALL


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

thats cool


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

thats a bad ass bike homie! good job  






> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 09:46 AM~17782289
> *FROM FRANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 22 2010, 08:22 PM~17860859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Planning on chroming the one I got from you too and other stuff.  
Can't wait to put them on. 
Thanks again for your help. :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 5 2010, 05:47 AM~17098551
> *12" forks for sale Polished ready for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what they would look like finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back up on sale sale


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jun 23 2010, 01:10 AM~17863361
> *Planning on chroming the one I got from you too and other stuff.
> Can't wait to put them on.
> Thanks again for your help.  :biggrin:
> *


your welcome!
:biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Looking for some forks for a 12" radio flyer ( the original ones )
Thanks.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 12 2010, 02:56 PM~17768940
> *again for sale. make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 25 2010, 11:59 AM~17886545
> *Looking for some forks for a 12" radio flyer ( the original ones )
> Thanks.
> *


I think I have some! I'll pm you if I do!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 25 2010, 06:15 PM~17888345
> *I think I have some! I'll pm you if I do!
> *


Thanks bro.....  don't know where my shits went.. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 25 2010, 07:40 PM~17888449
> *Thanks bro.....   don't know where my shits went.. :angry:
> *


if sprockets doesnt have them, i have a couple sets.


----------



## schwinn1966

workin on these. 










:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 27 2010, 03:14 PM~17899127
> *workin on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  beat me to it!  
 looks good


----------



## schwinn1966

yeah, got a few dif designs im workin on

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 27 2010, 01:14 PM~17899127
> *workin on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wat are these


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 02:02 PM~17899333
> *wat are these
> *


coasters


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899333
> *wat are these
> *


12" face wheel
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 27 2010, 01:14 PM~17899127
> *workin on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice i just got a idea :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 27 2010, 02:34 PM~17899544
> *12" face wheel
> :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899333
> *wat are these
> *


why you care you aint sellin them to you !


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 07:01 PM~17901201
> *why you care you aint sellin them to you !
> *


who said i wanted them


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 09:20 PM~17901328
> *who said i wanted them
> *




WERE'S MY BADGE HOMIE :angry:  THAS FUCKED UP........ROBIN' HOMIE'S :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 08:01 PM~17901201
> *why you care you aint sellin them to you !
> *


 :wow: 
:dunno:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17901780
> *:wow:
> :dunno:
> *


just givin him a hard time for all of the BS goin on


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 23 2010, 05:04 AM~17863940
> *back up on sale sale
> *


how muchh


----------



## My95Fleety

Does anyone know if there is such thing as a kickstand for a 12inch lil tiger?

I wanted to buy one for my son's bike!


----------



## lesstime

nice lil tiger you got as for your ?? you might want to ask schwinn1966
he might have some good info for you


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 1 2010, 05:21 PM~17934316
> *Does anyone  know if there is such thing as a kickstand for a 12inch lil tiger?
> 
> I wanted to buy one for my son's bike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes there is hit up Schwinn1966 or look up kickstands that are 6" long those are Lil Tiger size


----------



## Amahury760

FOR SALE 12' RADIO FLYER..PM YOUR OFFERS ..NO TRADES,,,LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO...


----------



## FPEREZII

Any Parts for sale?


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 2 2010, 01:12 AM~17942914
> *FOR SALE 12' RADIO FLYER..PM YOUR OFFERS ..NO TRADES,,,LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM..OFFERS...


----------



## KABEL




----------



## FPEREZII

Doe's anyone have a rear fender for a radio flyer? Let m eknow please.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 01:46 PM~17782289
> *FROM FRANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LUXURIOUS T-T-T 
THAT,S DAMMMMM GREAT WORK BROTHER !!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18021843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Looks good, oh and thatnks for the fender.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 12:53 AM~18022009
> *:thumbsup: Looks good, oh and thatnks for the fender.
> *


your welcome!

:biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

:0


> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18021843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*THAT'S DAMN SWEET BRO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

STILL GOT THIS FRAME. IF ANYONES INTERESTED. IF I DONT SELL HER SOON THEN IM GONNA ATTEMPT TO CONVERT IT INTO A TWO WHEELER.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 1 2010, 07:21 AM~17934316
> *Does anyone  know if there is such thing as a kickstand for a 12inch lil tiger?
> 
> I wanted to buy one for my son's bike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a tite bike my bike was like 4 bikes down frm urs at the phx show lol


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

12" lil tiger twisted chrome cups for sale !


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 2 2010, 03:12 AM~17942914
> *FOR SALE 12' RADIO FLYER..PM YOUR OFFERS ..NO TRADES,,,LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got this from Mega Lowrider before they closed up shop. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

finnaly got my hands on a lil tiger. :biggrin: already stripped down ready for the media blaster. then some flake and candy and then up for sale! :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> finnaly got my hands on a lil tiger. :biggrin: already stripped down ready for the media blaster. then some flake and candy and then up for sale! :biggrin:


[/quote]

how much for the way it is rite now?


----------



## lesstime

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 17 2010, 02:58 PM~18069549
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 02:04 PM~18069576
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not funnie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 17 2010, 12:58 PM~18069549
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


not you again! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 17 2010, 02:08 PM~18069599
> *not you again! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


what you mean me again it you that the problem lol j/k 
:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 17 2010, 01:11 PM~18069607
> *what you mean  me again it you that the problem lol j/k
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

:ninja:


----------



## lesstime

lol 
very nice payment sent via paypal


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 17 2010, 01:14 PM~18069623
> *lol
> very nice payment sent via paypal
> *


 :tears:


----------



## lesstime

baby blue with blue flake please


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 17 2010, 02:14 PM~18069623
> *lol
> very nice payment sent via paypal
> *


cancelled go get it sproket :biggrin: 
i got a better idea :wow:


----------



## Steve9663

*TRAFFICS "BRE'S T"*




















:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 17 2010, 01:44 PM~18069807
> *cancelled  go get it sproket :biggrin:
> i got a better idea :wow:
> *


whats the ticket hes asking for it?


----------



## lesstime

we were going to do a trade and cash to him but hit him up for a all cash offer ill let him decide to let it go for sence its his lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

migth be selling mine for 200


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 17 2010, 05:16 PM~18070479
> *migth be selling mine for 200
> *


never seen it :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 17 2010, 06:16 PM~18070479
> *migth be selling mine for 200
> *


Pics?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## DiegoPat

*Not a Schwinn, but it'll do for now.  *










*(Thanks Anthony for the little upgrades! :thumbsup *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jul 18 2010, 11:59 PM~18079779
> *Not a Schwinn, but it'll do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thanks Anthony for the little upgrades! :thumbsup
> *


why does that look so familiar?


----------



## Raguness

ttt


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 19 2010, 03:16 AM~18079835
> *why does that look so familiar?
> *


*paint job (color wise) is very close to the Bone Collectors "Lucky Bastard"*


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jul 19 2010, 01:59 AM~18079779
> *Not a Schwinn, but it'll do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thanks Anthony for the little upgrades! :thumbsup
> *


lookin good!
:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 19 2010, 05:53 AM~18080754
> *paint job (color wise) is very close to the Bone Collectors "Lucky Bastard"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahh thats it! thanks "D" your a mind reader lol :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

This is my daughter's bike


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 21 2010, 06:08 PM~18105671
> *This is my daughter's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice are your fork bent ??? they are on back wards 
i love the color


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 21 2010, 06:48 PM~18105964
> *nice are your fork bent ??? they are on back wards
> i love the color
> *


yeah they are bent :biggrin: it gives it a lil bit better look.


----------



## D Twist

*They look bent and backwards to me. *


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 22 2010, 06:02 AM~18110003
> *They look bent and backwards to me.
> *


:yes: its purposely done like dat to give it a better stance


----------



## 19stratus97

I see that but then it bends the fucks out of the fenders...still doesnt look right.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 23 2010, 12:32 AM~18119477
> *I see that but then it bends the fucks out of the fenders...still doesnt look right.
> *


x2


----------



## elspock84

got my frame back from the media blaster :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 23 2010, 08:57 AM~18121409
> *got my frame back from the media blaster  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clear it and call it a day :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 09:59 AM~18121424
> *clear it and call it a day :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 23 2010, 09:03 AM~18121454
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dang


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 10:06 AM~18121466
> *dang
> *


----------



## mike661




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 21 2010, 07:08 PM~18105671
> *This is my daughter's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Job! Maybe go with a diff fork but still looks sweet!

:biggrin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 21 2010, 05:08 PM~18105671
> *This is my daughter's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 22 2010, 11:32 PM~18119477
> *I see that but then it bends the fucks out of the fenders...still doesnt look right.
> *


Meh


----------



## GRodriguez

> :biggrin:
> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around: :thumbsup: THAT'S TIGHT AS HELL


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 12 2010, 03:23 PM~18027255
> *thats a tite bike my bike was like 4 bikes down frm urs at the phx show lol
> *


That's kool. Are you gonna be at the Las Vegas Super Show.?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Aug 3 2010, 03:27 PM~18218783
> *That's kool. Are you gonna be at the Las Vegas Super Show.?
> *


na i wish i was but i cant make it


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 22 2010, 08:02 AM~18110003
> *They look bent and backwards to me.
> *


WHERE CAN I FIND THESE AT? (STORES OR ONLINE)


----------



## 19stratus97

Target or Walmart sometimes


----------



## JAMES843

> STILL GOT THIS FRAME. IF ANYONES INTERESTED. IF I DONT SELL HER SOON THEN IM GONNA ATTEMPT TO CONVERT IT INTO A TWO WHEELER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> will you do $ 50 shipped?


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 09:33 PM~18222483
> *WHERE CAN I FIND THESE AT? (STORES OR ONLINE)
> *


Radio Flyer stopped manufacturing these bro. There might be some stores online that still carry them. 
Try also Ebay or Craigslist. Good Luck! I got this for my son used on Craigslist.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 3 2010, 11:46 PM~18222699
> *Target or Walmart sometimes
> *


thanks homiee


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Aug 4 2010, 12:22 AM~18223111
> *Radio Flyer stopped manufacturing these bro.  There might be some stores online that still carry them.
> Try also Ebay or Craigslist.  Good Luck!  I got this for my son used on Craigslist.
> *


o0o0oh werd aighty homiee thankss


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger project bike i was gonna paint and sell but changed my mind need da money to pay for a diffrent project. i had the frame media blasted so its ready for paint. i also have the chainguard cleaned of any rust and old paint. i also have the cups for the head tube and bottom bracket oh and da badge also. 120 OBO thats shipped


----------



## 19stratus97

No other parts with it aside from the few things you said????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 4 2010, 09:29 PM~18231694
> *No other parts with it aside from the few things you said????
> *


no just frame and chainguard, top chrome piece that goes on the top bar and the seat clamp.


----------



## DiegoPat




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 10:33 PM~18222483
> *WHERE CAN I FIND THESE AT? (STORES OR ONLINE)
> *


that bike has been discontinued for almost 2 yrs.


----------



## lesstime

todays find :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## juangotti

One Luv still runnin the 12 inch game in Texas


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 8 2010, 07:16 PM~18259423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got a real badge in it to quick. All u need to do now is take that other one off


----------



## lesstime

i was but didnt want the to show the hole the old owner put in it


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 8 2010, 06:38 PM~18259557
> *One Luv still runnin the 12 inch game in Texas
> *












one of my favorites


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 8 2010, 07:39 PM~18260011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorites
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Aug 8 2010, 06:16 PM~18259423-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if them tires are not schwinn then you should add some white walls. black walls are to common. if they are schwinn tires add the white wall paint.
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Aug 8 2010, 07:39 PM~18260011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorites
> *


one bad ass 12" right here.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 9 2010, 10:37 AM~18264522
> *if them tires are not schwinn then you should add some white walls. black walls are to common. if they are schwinn tires add the white wall paint.
> *


yeah there not schwinn but they are new and am letting my 2 year old injoy the little bike once he get tired of it it will under go a new make over :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09+Aug 3 2010, 09:33 PM~18222483-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THESE AT? (STORES OR ONLINE)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-schwinn1966_@Aug 7 2010, 09:34 PM~18254899
> *that bike has been discontinued for almost 2 yrs.
> *


 :0 I didnt know that. I have one. and I saw another for sale at our local swapmeet. I should have bough it. I was trying to see how much they go for now, but I couldnt even find some on ebay.


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Aug 9 2010, 01:55 PM~18266275
> *:0  I didnt know that. I have one. and I saw another for sale at our local swapmeet. I should have bough it. I was trying to see how much they go for now, but I couldnt even find some on ebay.
> *


JUST PICKED ONE UP FOR DIRT, N STILL IN THE BOX :naughty:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 9 2010, 07:17 PM~18268735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the forks pretty rough but theres still enough room to cut it down some more
> 
> the training wheels are not the original ones
> 
> but the frame is solid
> 
> OBO trades welcomed
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 8 2010, 07:39 PM~18260011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorites
> *


best of show this past weekend. qualified for vegas.here we come :0


----------



## My95Fleety

Does anyone know if LRM has different categories for 12 inches this year ,original, street, mild, semil, full, radical, etc...? or are all the 12 competing against all 12 inches?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Aug 10 2010, 06:42 AM~18273233
> *Does anyone know if LRM has different categories for 12 inches this year ,original, street, mild, semil, full, radical, etc...? or are all the 12 competing against all 12 inches?
> *


different classes


----------



## elspock84

*95 SHIPPED*


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2010, 08:38 AM~18273897
> *different classes
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2010, 08:38 AM~18273897
> *different classes
> *


Congrats bRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 11 2010, 02:00 PM~18285309
> *lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer. 90 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 8 2010, 07:39 PM~18260011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorites
> *



:wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2010, 08:38 AM~18273897
> *different classes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

i have a chrome 12 inch front rim for sale/trade pm me if intrested also 1 12inch fender brace


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 13 2010, 10:20 AM~18301560
> *lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.  90  shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen this one on ebay! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 2 2010, 02:12 AM~17942914
> *FOR SALE 12' RADIO FLYER..PM YOUR OFFERS ..NO TRADES,,,LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have this?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 18 2010, 10:31 PM~18349070
> *do you still have this?
> *


i still have mine


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 13 2010, 11:20 AM~18301560
> *lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.  90  shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


75 shipped!!! its on ebay but i rather it go to someone here so i can see pics of it getting built. :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

* :0 I saw this one at this past Cruise For The Cause car show. 

Very-nice!  *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Aug 20 2010, 12:26 PM~18363351
> * :0 I saw this one at this past Cruise For The Cause car show.
> 
> Very-nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Aug 20 2010, 11:26 PM~18363351
> * :0 I saw this one at this past Cruise For The Cause car show.
> 
> Very-nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Aug 20 2010, 03:26 PM~18363351
> * :0 I saw this one at this past Cruise For The Cause car show.
> 
> Very-nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cute as hell, my little girl would love it and so would the dentist after all the cavity bills, lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Aug 20 2010, 12:26 PM~18363351
> * :0 I saw this one at this past Cruise For The Cause car show.
> 
> Very-nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

anyone have a bannana seat for a lil' tiger?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

:biggrin:









just picked this up ..


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 08:41 AM~18360858
> *75 shipped!!! its on ebay but i rather it go to someone here so i can see pics of it getting built.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold on ebay for 73


----------



## Reynaldo866

> anyone have a bannana seat for a lil' tiger?





> did you just want the size or for a restore? cuz i found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 24 2010, 09:54 PM~18399665
> *
> *


im looking for a og but thanks bro!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 25 2010, 01:17 AM~18400035
> *im looking for a og but thanks bro!
> *


no problem, i just thought i would throw that out there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 25 2010, 03:02 AM~18400504
> *no problem, i just thought i would throw that out there
> *


----------



## DiegoPat

*Since I can no longer spend $$$ on building another toy for my son (he already has way too many custom toys), I thought I would pass it on to someone who can and enjoy this Lil Tiger. :biggrin: *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Aug 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18402128
> *Since I can no longer spend $$$ on building another toy for my son (he already has way too many custom toys), I thought I would pass it on to someone who can and enjoy this Lil Tiger. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

new shoes maybe new guts
edit the training wheels are just for a few more day hes learning fast


----------



## D Twist




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2010, 08:58 AM~18449702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass. How much for those?


----------



## mike661




----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Sep 2 2010, 07:33 AM~18468738
> *Bad ass. How much for those?
> *


x2


----------



## crenshaw magraw

took my son to have his pictures takin today









these will look good in relatives houses.

thinkin about building another 12'' mabe a lil tiger or one simular to this, just have to find another frame ad soem parts to start .


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2010, 09:58 AM~18449702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to 94587 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 5 2010, 03:15 PM~18492386
> *took my son to have his pictures takin today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these will look good in relatives houses.
> 
> thinkin about building another 12'' mabe a lil tiger or one simular to this, just have to find another frame ad soem parts to start .
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 5 2010, 07:27 PM~18493566
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why u selling it???


----------



## EL JEFE 52

does anyone know how to find the year my lil tiger was made? number is 938866


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18495450
> *why u selling it???
> *


i got different plans for the frame, and i want a lil tiger instead of a radio flyer now thats all.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 5 2010, 10:29 PM~18495570
> *i got different plans for the frame, and i want a lil tiger instead of a radio flyer now thats all.
> *


my tiger is for sale


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Sep 5 2010, 11:20 PM~18495496
> *does anyone know how to find the year my lil tiger was made? number is 938866
> *


pull the crank the year is stamped there.
:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 6 2010, 06:14 AM~18496874
> *my tiger is for  sale
> *


how much?


----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 6 2010, 07:28 AM~18496932
> *pull the crank the year is stamped there.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2010, 08:58 AM~18449702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## EL JEFE 52

looking for the baseball bat holder


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Sep 6 2010, 08:58 PM~18502652
> *looking for the baseball bat holder
> *


custom made. I got my son's on e-bay


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 7 2010, 01:11 PM~18506975
> *custom made. I got my son's on e-bay
> *


do you have a link for the guy that makes them

and post a pic of it


----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Sep 6 2010, 11:56 AM~18498494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin for a paint code or something close to this color


----------



## 55800

banana seat for 12in 20$ shipped or trade


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 13 2010, 11:56 PM~18562085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana seat for 12in 20$ shipped or trade
> *


that was fast both SOLD


----------



## fresnocustoms559

Help Please!!!!

Lookn For lil Tiger parts, ( Handle grips, training wheels, pedals, & Possibly a spring action front end & some ape hanger handle bars 4 a 12inch schwinn) If any one can tell me where to find these parts or if anyone wants to sell them, Please!!!! Give me a call @ Fresno Customs (559)251-3387 or (559)270-7357 Thnxxx!!!


----------



## elspock84

LIL TIGER CRANK, SPROCKET AND HARDWEAR 30 SHIPPED


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 24 2010, 02:53 PM~18653641
> *LIL TIGER CRANK, SPROCKET AND HARDWEAR 30 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2010, 10:56 PM~18722175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2010, 11:56 PM~18722175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2010, 10:56 PM~18722175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS THING IS BAD A$$


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 3 2010, 08:19 AM~18723248
> *THIS THING IS BAD A$$
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## My95Fleety

Can someone post pics of 1,2 & 3 place 12" bikes.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 3 2010, 03:19 AM~18722782
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$150+shipping last offer


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 11:34 AM~18783514
> *$150+shipping last offer
> *


ill give u a set of 16 '' rim


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 11 2010, 10:58 AM~18783653
> *ill give u a set of 16 '' rim
> *


:no:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 12:08 PM~18783710
> *:no:
> *


wat u need


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 11 2010, 11:10 AM~18783727
> *wat u need
> *


i dont need anything, just looking to get cash tho!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 02:20 PM~18784726
> *i dont need anything, just looking to get cash tho!
> *


lol


----------



## My95Fleety

My sons lil tiger at the super show.


----------



## schwinn1966

Billy it was great meeting you. Your bike is BADASS!

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2010, 03:10 AM~18802784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that setup I thought about doing something like that this year but its just too much with the other bikes I bring with me


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 06:10 PM~18802777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this ur line up :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2010, 05:37 PM~18808203
> *was this ur line up  :biggrin:
> *


Thats my line up and nearly all of them are for sale too


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2010, 09:45 AM~18808654
> *Thats my line up and nearly all of them are for sale too
> *


ummm member i dont like you :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2010, 08:38 PM~18809631
> *ummm member i dont like you  :uh:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2010, 01:28 PM~18810439
> *:nosad:
> *


ok well i dont


----------



## aztecsoulz

I need a set of chrome rims for a 12" bike??


----------



## west_13

FOR SALE 12'' FENDERS 55$ SHIPPED


----------



## syked1

il takem :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

my tiger


----------



## elspock84

lil pearl :0 




































































video i took this morning


----------



## It's Johnny

once again my homie El Spock SNAPS!!!! TTT for the homie. looks good bro.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 22 2010, 10:55 AM~18879895
> *once again my homie El Spock SNAPS!!!! TTT for the homie. looks good bro.
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Twilight is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## KABEL




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2010, 12:35 PM~18881037
> *Twilight is bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Made by Haza Design and Mannys.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 22 2010, 09:43 AM~18879795
> *lil pearl  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video i took this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good spock like always cant wait to get my 2.5 tip spray gun to shoot sum flake then im gona bug the shit out of u for all ur tips n tricks j\k but ill hit u up for a few :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 23 2010, 07:03 PM~18890099
> *lookin good spock like always cant wait to get my 2.5 tip spray gun to shoot sum flake then im gona bug the shit out of u for all ur tips n tricks j\k but ill hit u up for a few :biggrin:
> *


I'll help u as much as I can homie  no secrets here :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 23 2010, 07:07 PM~18890420
> *I'll help u as much as I can homie  no secrets here :biggrin:
> *


good to kno homie thanks atleast ur not like alot of other assholes hint hint u kno who they are


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 02:23 AM~18892525
> *good to kno homie thanks atleast ur not like alot of other assholes hint hint u kno who they are
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Ok I'm selling some of the Lil tigers in my Collection Here's what I got for sale:

Looking for $350 each plus shipping. Both are fully powder coated from the frame to the parts. each is show quality. I do have pedals for them 














































The seat post on the orange one is just a plain pipe but I think I have a seat post I just left it at home  I also have the clamp for it, its not pictured.


----------



## TonyO

Got this one too lookin for $350 plus shipping as well. the parts are all original they're not show chrome but in very good shape. The frame was restored black with correct decals. I'm including the axle mounted Wald kickstand. the seat is cherry. Its either a pristine condition original or damn good repo job but it has the embossed stitching like these bikes originally came with. I saw a seat like this selling for $110 alone on ebay.


----------



## TonyO

Lil devil. Not for sale, just postin it up. 










Here's the high quality trophy I won at that show too :ugh:


----------



## TonyO

group photo my lineup in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 4 2010, 07:58 PM~18987636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## daoriginator64

will post mine soon, in the works gonna strip it and send to the blaster!


----------



## daoriginator64

my garbage find! will start the restore soon!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 8 2010, 05:21 PM~19019443
> *my garbage find! will start the restore soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 22 2010, 09:43 AM~18879795
> *lil pearl  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video i took this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: REALLY :wow:


----------



## DUKES B.C. LV NV.

DUKES las vegas lil tiger at the super show


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 8 2010, 06:21 PM~19019443
> *my garbage find! will start the restore soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Oct 24 2010, 10:35 AM~18893672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is one nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 11 2010, 08:36 PM~19047003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  

do u have more spokes n w/w?


----------



## KABEL




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 11 2010, 08:36 PM~19047003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

4 SALE


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2010, 02:58 PM~19060210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 those are beautiful...


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 13 2010, 05:07 PM~19060249
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 those are beautiful...
> *



thnx!
:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2010, 03:10 PM~19060262
> *thnx!
> :biggrin:
> *


are those wheels for sale?


----------



## KABEL

:0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 13 2010, 04:25 PM~19060327
> *:0  :0
> *


do u say anything at all are u just like useing the faces lol


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 13 2010, 09:07 PM~19062522
> *do u say anything at all are u just like useing the faces lol
> *


lol


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2010, 03:58 PM~19060210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice


----------



## aztecsoulz

Bump


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2010, 06:06 PM~19171257
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> very nice!*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

my lil tiger build
before









after! not done yet!


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2010, 07:06 PM~19171257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* $ ?*


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 27 2010, 10:22 PM~19179518
> *  $ ?
> *


Yes... how much?? :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez+Nov 27 2010, 11:22 PM~19179518-->
> 
> 
> 
> *  $ ?*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-It's Johnny_@Nov 28 2010, 12:46 PM~19182303
> *Yes... how much??  :biggrin:
> *


not mine, took a pic of this one at Vegas

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Looking for a radio flyer bike or a trek bike for my son. Does anybody know the actual name of them like retro, classic :dunno: .
Thanks for any info


----------



## 55800

IM LOOKING FOR A TRIKE KIT FOR MY 12INCH IF ANYONE ONE HAS 1 FOR IT PM ME


----------



## daoriginator64

update on my 12"


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 29 2010, 06:03 PM~19192907
> *update on my 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## KABEL




----------



## R0L0

for sale 100 shipped


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Nov 29 2010, 08:09 AM~19188870
> *IM LOOKING FOR A TRIKE KIT FOR MY 12INCH IF ANYONE ONE HAS 1 FOR IT PM ME
> *


 :thumbsup: get tour own axle and work your magic cut it down goodluck


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2010, 04:02 PM~19060228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD THANKS BRO


----------



## west_13

ttt


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 11 2010, 09:28 PM~19047441
> *4 SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 6 2010, 06:24 PM~19255953
> *how much?
> *


sold
:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2010, 07:06 PM~19171257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how about this 1?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 6 2010, 06:30 PM~19256008
> *how about this 1?
> *


not mine, jus a pic i took at Vegas

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 07:41 AM~18360858
> *75 shipped!!! its on ebay but i rather it go to someone here so i can see pics of it getting built.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u still got this :uh:


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*i need a Lil Tiger Banana Seat anyone got one?!!!*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 7 2010, 11:51 AM~19262758
> *do u still got this :uh:
> *


nope long gone. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 7 2010, 03:07 PM~19265354
> *i need a Lil Tiger Banana Seat anyone got one?!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 3 2010, 04:03 PM~19230911
> *for sale 100 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




now on ebay :biggrin:  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 7 2010, 04:07 PM~19265354
> *i need a Lil Tiger Banana Seat anyone got one?!!!
> *


i got one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Dec 8 2010, 01:26 PM~19274098
> *i got one
> *


 how much? pm me pics please!


----------



## schwinn1966

~4 Sale~
Includes Bat Holder & New Decals!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2010, 07:55 PM~19277840
> *~4 Sale~
> Includes Bat Holder & New Decals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19288495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19288495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19288495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this is always a good reminder of why i love kandy paint.


----------



## funkjamz

My little girls 12inch bike. :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by funkjamz_@Dec 11 2010, 02:51 PM~19302049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little girls 12inch bike. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic

*I need handle bars like this.*









[/quote]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 15 2010, 06:47 PM~19332165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2010, 06:55 PM~19277840
> *~4 Sale~
> Includes Bat Holder & New Decals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 15 2010, 10:23 PM~19338552
> *Price?
> *


250


----------



## syked1

i need a sunset orange convertable bar for a lil tiger, ais that a standard colour, and if not can some1 make me one? also a chain guard decal with the small tiger on it, i think no brakes


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 10:25 PM~19348240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Bone Collector outdid himself on this one that's for damn sure :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19288495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Sick Homie Very Nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigjxloc

1968 Empire Motorcycle


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2010, 06:55 PM~19277840
> *~4 Sale~
> Includes Bat Holder & New Decals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sold :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo

just wanna know where to get a trike kit 4 my sons radio flyer i picked up at WAL-MART today does ne 1 make them and wanna know how much i need to cut 16" forks so they fit thanks in advance & MERRY X-MAS 2 all


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Dec 21 2010, 06:29 PM~19387990
> *just wanna know where to get a trike kit 4 my sons radio flyer i picked up at WAL-MART today does ne 1 make them and wanna know how much i need to cut 16" forks so they fit thanks in advance & MERRY X-MAS 2 all
> *


custom made bro 
try manny's bike shop in LA area 
as for the forks cut little at a time til you like it


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 09:25 PM~19348240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



is that a 12"? i did not know that made a 12 like that


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19388178
> *is tha a 12 "
> *


yes he is good at making it look bigger


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 09:25 PM~19348240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



aney more pic of this bike?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2010, 07:15 AM~19350685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone Collector outdid himself on this one that's for damn sure :thumbsup:
> *


Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 09:25 PM~19348240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kiki




----------



## kajumbo

CAN anybody on here make a trike kit 4 12" radio flyer 4 me or anybody got a 16" trike kit 4 sale get at me asap


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Dec 22 2010, 06:54 AM~19391927
> *CAN anybody on here make a trike kit 4 12" radio flyer 4 me or anybody got a 16" trike kit 4 sale get at me asap
> *


get a hollow hub kit, you can put them on on size bike and use any sized hollow hub rims


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 29 2010, 06:03 PM~19192907
> *update on my 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Looks Nice Manny....


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19288495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS BIKE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 22 2010, 12:49 PM~19393224
> *That Looks Nice Manny....
> *


thanks, for sale if anyone interested


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 22 2010, 05:49 PM~19396058
> *thanks, for sale if anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro you selling it already, well good luck with the sale, I'll put the word out


----------



## daoriginator64

lol yea man, i need parts for my bomb.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 22 2010, 04:49 PM~19396058
> *thanks, for sale if anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much??


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2010, 07:15 AM~19350685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone Collector outdid himself on this one that's for damn sure :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: thats one bad ass bike. even got the spedometer hooked up :wow:


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 22 2010, 08:38 PM~19397003
> *how much??
> *


pmed


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 22 2010, 05:38 PM~19397003
> *how much??
> *


X2


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 22 2010, 03:49 PM~19396058
> *thanks, for sale if anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*$$ ???*


----------



## lilmikew86

new lil project


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 08:35 PM~19435014
> *new lil project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty sweet i dont think ive seen those before for some reason


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 28 2010, 01:38 PM~19440394
> *thats pretty sweet i dont think ive seen those before for some reason
> *


there 10" radio flyers


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 28 2010, 01:12 PM~19440643
> *there 10" radio flyers
> *


are those repops? im assuming theyre around if theyre radio flyer but i havent seen them instores with the wagons and tricycles


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 28 2010, 05:30 PM~19442142
> *are those repops? im assuming theyre around if theyre radio flyer but i havent seen them instores with the wagons and tricycles
> *


no there not repops but i dont know about them too much, but i think they just recently discontinued it


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 22 2010, 04:07 PM~19396181
> *lol yea man, i need parts for my bomb.
> *


PM PRICE ON YOUR BIKE..THANX


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 12:08 AM~19446724
> *PM PRICE ON YOUR BIKE..THANX
> *


sold i got it


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

A lil preview of something I'm working on for my 2 year old




























Still need to be chromed!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 29 2010, 05:48 PM~19451562
> *A lil preview of something I'm working on for my 2 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to be chromed!
> *


WOW
:wow: 
SWEET!


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 29 2010, 04:48 PM~19451562
> *A lil preview of something I'm working on for my 2 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to be chromed!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Sorry I put my CRAPPY parts on your NICE paint!!!! but she loves it.


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19478025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*Chromed "lil lucky 7" laser cut sprocket for 12" bikes $30 shipped*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## vegASS

_*THE GHETTO BIRDIE*_


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jan 10 2011, 05:28 AM~19554224
> *THE GHETTO BIRDIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:28 AM~19554224
> *THE GHETTO BIRDIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

lookin for sum tires, pedals, nd grips for this :cheesy:


----------



## kajumbo

IM LOOKING FOR 12" PARTS CUSTOM OR NOT GET AT ME IM LOOKING MAINLY 4 12" banana seat N sissy bars , baby D's and any custom parts fender braces forks handle bars sissy bars rims pedal SHOW ME WAT YALL PAY PAL READY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 11 2011, 03:00 AM~19564036
> *IM LOOKING FOR 12" PARTS CUSTOM OR NOT GET AT ME IM LOOKING MAINLY 4 12" banana seat N  sissy bars , baby D's and any custom parts fender braces forks handle bars sissy bars rims pedal SHOW ME WAT YALL PAY PAL READY
> *


i got some parts for you. let me find em and ill post them up


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 06:00 AM~19564504
> *i got some parts for you. let me find em and ill post them up
> *


PM ME THE PIX WHEN U CAN


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 11 2011, 08:12 PM~19570697
> *PM ME THE PIX WHEN U CAN
> *


ahh just post them


----------



## JAMES843

ok got this lil tiger and just need to put my money and time somewhere else seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some cylinder 4 a bike


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 10:44 PM~19593397
> *ok got this lil tiger and just need to put my money and time somewhere else seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some  cylinder 4 a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats da price bro?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 11:44 PM~19593397
> *ok got this lil tiger and just need to put my money and time somewhere else seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some  cylinder 4 a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



make offer


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

*For Sale: Make offer*

12" Lil Tiger with matching turntable, Everything rechromed. Pinstriped by Mike Lamberson.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jan 10 2011, 05:28 AM~19554224
> *THE GHETTO BIRDIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

who on here has had to take a schwinn speedometer apart for replating before.. i have two of them i just purchased that need replate, but i cant get the tabs bent back. is this the only way, or is there an easier way... an does anyone have extra cables an hub harness? ima be needin some insight thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 30 2011, 06:35 PM~19739744
> *For Sale: Make offer
> 
> 12" Lil Tiger with matching turntable, Everything rechromed. Pinstriped by Mike Lamberson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you askin


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## JAMES843

i looking 4 a set of 12 inch fenders


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19781876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


where can i get sum of these


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19781876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


price??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Feb 4 2011, 10:02 AM~19787091
> *where can i get sum of these
> *


he made those


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 4 2011, 01:15 PM~19788605
> *he made those
> *


those r sick as fuck


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19781876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i want a set


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2010, 03:58 PM~19060210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19781876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## shark_infested_82

got a new 12" coming out soon....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Feb 10 2011, 03:15 PM~19837794
> *got a new 12" coming out soon....
> *


Do you own the green radio flyer in your club?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale: one o.g. schwinn gooseneck $20 bucks and one lucky seven sprocket for a 12" bike $30 bucks. paypal only*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 10:35 AM~19858201
> *or best offer!*


----------



## west_13

TTT {:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19781876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  kewl rims


----------



## prieto




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## lilybadea

Hi! I have two pictures of these bikes you have asked.


----------



## lilybadea

Hi I have two pictures of the bikes you have asked.


----------



## kiki




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19944766
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that set for me??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2011, 04:06 PM~19951298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whhhaaaaat!!!!! I want that lil bike


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 24 2011, 10:17 PM~19955513
> *whhhaaaaat!!!!!  I want that lil bike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 25 2011, 08:29 AM~19957359
> *:biggrin:
> *


nah for real I really do :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2011, 03:06 PM~19951298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that pablo the pinstriper?


----------



## Wicked95

12" Lil Tiger for sale. All original. Seat in mint no rips or fade. Does need a little TLC to get it to show quality. Asking $200.
















Got a pair of aftermarket 12" fenders $40.
















Used 12" wheels and tires $30 one does not have inner tube








All prices are firm and no trades at all thanks.


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 2 2011, 01:54 PM~19998078
> *Also got some bent forks for a 12" for $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ah man i been lookin for some just like this, damit if i only had the money right now... fml* :wow:


----------



## 55800

IM LOOKIN FOR A 12IN SEAT,12IN HANDLE BARS,CRANK,SPROCKET AND SISSY BAR


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

can anyone tell me how to get the metal tab locks off the radio flyer rear wheel axle?


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 8 2011, 06:27 PM~20045447
> *can anyone tell me how to get the metal tab locks off the radio flyer rear wheel axle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i poped it off with a screw driver


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 8 2011, 06:31 PM~20045485
> *i poped it off with a screw driver
> *


its being a bitch for me. possibly because it has been sitting in a swat meet out side for a long while. and tryed a screw driver. ended up bending the screw driver


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 8 2011, 09:11 PM~20046349
> *its being a bitch for me. possibly because it has been sitting in a swat meet out side for a long while. and tryed a screw driver. ended up bending the screw driver
> *


*put a little wd40 on it an keep tryin they come off, there just stubborn.. the bright side you can get replacment caps at most hardwhare stores (lowes/home depo) if the screw driver dont work get a pair of pliers an break it to hell*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 8 2011, 08:14 PM~20046379
> *put a little wd40 on it an keep tryin they come off, there just stubborn.. the bright side you can get replacment caps at most hardwhare stores (lowes/home depo) if the screw driver dont work get a pair of pliers an break it to hell
> *


ill try it out. thanks.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:fool2:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2011, 07:04 PM~20053522
> *(For Sale)..comes with display too..make offer through pm ..
> Twilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 9 2011, 07:06 PM~20053531
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

heres what ive done to the radio flyer trike now that i removed the rf wheels and flipped the step tray.

i replaced the hollow hub axle with a threaded bar and put some 12'' wheels and ww tires on it instead.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2011, 07:02 PM~20053940
> *heres what ive done to the radio flyer trike now that i removed the rf wheels and flipped the step tray.
> 
> i replaced the hollow hub axle with a threaded bar and put some 12'' wheels and ww tires on it instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tight homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 07:10 PM~20053977
> *that looks tight homie
> *


thanks homie. my next thing im doing is some how removing the pedals from the rf front wheel and taking the fork brackets off to put on the other 12" rim and tire.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2011, 07:16 PM~20054046
> *thanks homie. my next thing im doing is some how removing the pedals from the rf front wheel and taking the fork brackets off to put on the other 12" rim and tire.
> *


ya those lil trikes are a pain in the ass bro i had one and tryin to take it apart i broke alot of them metal peices that hold the rims and pedals on


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 07:20 PM~20054080
> *ya those lil trikes are a pain in the ass bro i had one and tryin to take it apart i broke alot of them metal peices that hold the rims and pedals on
> *


yea. thats why i replaced the wheels and axle. and i know where to get some of the replacement parts for it. so im not sweating if somthing breaks.

so howed it go with that 12''trike i sold you? have as much trouble as i did with it?


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 08:20 PM~20054080
> *ya those lil trikes are a pain in the ass bro i had one and tryin to take it apart i broke alot of them metal peices that hold the rims and pedals on
> *


dont worry about those little metal fasteners, they sell them at most hardware stores for like two bucks each.. just bought some for a couple of my trikes


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2011, 07:28 PM~20054173
> *yea. thats why i replaced the wheels and axle. and i know where to get some of the replacement parts for it. so im not sweating if somthing breaks.
> 
> so howed it go with that 12''trike i sold you? have as much trouble as i did with it?
> *


ya you can order straight from readio flyer...i never ended up starting that trike i wish i did but my cousin wanted it so i sold it to him


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 9 2011, 07:29 PM~20054186
> *dont worry about those little metal fasteners, they sell them at most hardware stores for like two bucks each.. just bought some for a couple of my trikes
> *


ya this was a while ago i never finished a lil trike my focus was on my bike so i lost intrest quick and my wife kept gettin mad when i brang new projects home


----------



## Lil Spanks

:fool2:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 9 2011, 07:29 PM~20054186
> *dont worry about those little metal fasteners, they sell them at most hardware stores for like two bucks each.. just bought some for a couple of my trikes
> *


do you no were i can get the cround to hold the handle bars i lost it :uh:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got these radio flyer wheels up for trade. looking for a custom front fender for a 20". lmk.


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 14 2011, 09:04 PM~20092913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: nice


----------



## schwinn1966

My latest Creation
:biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 24 2011, 08:47 PM~20173171
> *My latest Creation
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: o my word... very nice :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 24 2011, 09:31 PM~20173613
> *:wow: o my word... very nice  :wow:
> *


thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

an what may i ask those are made for? :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 24 2011, 07:47 PM~20173171
> *My latest Creation
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's up buddy, r those mine? :biggrin: Very nice


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 25 2011, 12:08 PM~20178139
> *What's up buddy, r those mine?  :biggrin:                          Very nice
> *


u r next on my list.

i'll hit u up in a bit

:biggrin:


----------



## bullet_lok

*<span style=\'color:red\'>"working on this for my daughter"</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

12" lil tiger sprocket $25 shipped


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2011, 09:22 PM~20206108
> *
> *


why do people buy shit then sell it


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 28 2011, 09:36 PM~20206905
> *why do people buy shit then sell it
> *



what do you mean?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2011, 11:36 PM~20207236
> *what do you mean?
> *


idk lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2011, 05:47 AM~20173171
> *My latest Creation
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

parts WANTED


----------



## kajumbo

i need a banana seat get at me if u got 1 4 sale


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Mar 30 2011, 01:07 AM~20216079
> *i need a banana seat get at me if u got 1 4 sale
> *


X2


----------



## 96tein

if you have to have a lil tiger seat there are a couple on ebay right now.. or search childrens banana seat, thats how i found mine.. :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 30 2011, 10:57 AM~20218397
> *if you have to have a lil tiger seat there are a couple on ebay right now.. or search childrens banana seat, thats how i found mine.. :biggrin:
> *


ya i looked on ebay there expensive lol


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 11:04 PM~20207097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 real nice


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 07:09 PM~20212811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parts WANTED
> *


Damn homie how many little tigers do you need!? :rofl:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 31 2011, 05:38 AM~20225777
> *Damn homie how many little tigers do you need!?  :rofl:
> *


2 more and ill be good :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 31 2011, 04:38 AM~20225777
> *Damn homie how many little tigers do you need!?  :rofl:
> *


you can never have too many lil tigers!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:37 PM~20231757
> *you can never have too many lil tigers!
> *


Yeah just ask sigfreid and roy.  :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 1 2011, 06:31 PM~20239244
> *Yeah just ask sigfreid and roy.    :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## bullet_lok

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Mar 26 2011, 12:07 AM~20184102
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>THAT "KANDY MAGENTA" FOLKS....</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 26 2011, 11:52 AM~20185922
> *12" lil tiger sprocket $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 19 2011, 12:42 AM~20370670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Great Lil Bike!


----------



## dave_st23

I'm look for some stock LiL tiger parts for my homie if anyone has any 
Handle bars
Sissybars
Wingtip chainguard
Ducktale rear finder 
Front finder
Pm me thanx


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 19 2011, 09:40 PM~20378007
> *I'm look for some stock LiL tiger parts for my homie if anyone has any
> Handle bars
> Sissybars
> Wingtip chainguard
> Ducktale rear finder
> Front finder
> Pm me thanx
> *


i got a brand new front fender


----------



## Est.1979

looking for a solid 12" sprocket i think its for the lil tiger or pixie hit me up if you got one just missed the last one for sale here


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Do they make 12" springer forks or do u guys use the 16" ones


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Apr 20 2011, 02:02 AM~20379256
> *Do they make 12" springer forks or do u guys use the 16" ones
> *


16" n cut them down


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 20 2011, 11:02 AM~20381162
> *16" n cut them down
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 55800

IN NEED OR A REAR FENDER I HAVE A BRAND NEW FRONT FENDER TO TRADE OR WILL PAY CASH HIT ME UP


----------



## aztecsoulz

i need a sissy bar for a lil tiger,


----------



## 55800

-ANY ONE HAVE A 12" REAR FENDER?????-


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 23 2011, 10:52 AM~20402862
> *-ANY ONE HAVE A 12" REAR FENDER?????-
> *


theres one on ebay rite now


----------



## 55800

ANYONE GOT A PAIR OF TRAINING WHEELS??


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 19 2011, 11:44 PM~20378884
> *looking for a solid 12" sprocket i think its for the lil tiger or pixie hit me up if you got one just missed the last one for sale here
> *


I have one. Chrome plated..


----------



## 55800

BRAND NEW RIMS AND TIRES $85 Shipped


----------



## dave_st23

For sale made with og LiL tiger fenders asking $120 shipped pm if interested


----------



## 78mc

For sale-lil tiger frame with (forks & top bar).chrome plated crank & sprocket, NOS grips(yellow), OG rims.. For some reason I can't up load pictures.. But I can e-mail pictures. PM if anyone wants anything?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@May 10 2011, 07:45 AM~20520649
> *For sale-lil tiger frame with (forks & top bar).chrome plated crank & sprocket, NOS grips(yellow), OG rims.. For some reason I can't up load pictures.. But I can e-mail pictures. PM if anyone wants anything?
> *


*email me the pics, I'll post them up *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 10 2011, 02:44 PM~20523180
> *email me the pics, I'll post them up
> *


 :| :| :| :|


----------



## 55800

i have a mini baseball bat if anyone needs it for there build


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 21 2011, 08:41 PM~20601578
> *i have a mini baseball bat if anyone needs it for there build its 18" long
> *


----------



## 55800




----------



## JAMES843

orangecrush719 said:


>


pm me a price on this and can i get a pic of the outher side?


----------



## 55800

JAMES843 said:


> pm me a price on this and can i get a pic of the outher side?


not selling this one just yet bro but as soon as im ready to get rid of it ill hit u up 1st


----------



## el peyotero

doesn anyone know where to find new 12" white wall tires for the lil tigers?? I have had trouble finding these any info is much appreciated


----------



## 55800

el peyotero said:


> doesn anyone know where to find new 12" white wall tires for the lil tigers?? I have had trouble finding these any info is much appreciated


http://www.toplowrider.com/bikes/index.php?cPath=2_68_93


----------



## el peyotero

orangecrush719 said:


> http://www.toplowrider.com/bikes/index.php?cPath=2_68_93


tight, thanks homie!


----------



## 55800

el peyotero said:


> tight, thanks homie!


no problem bro


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

orangecrush719 said:


> BRAND NEW RIMS AND TIRES $85 Shipped


If u still have them I'll take them


----------



## JAMES843

for sale


----------



## 96tein

for sale 12" forks made by mike linnville of toyshop customs, made out of aluminum! pm if interested, thanks!


----------



## 55800

anyone have a set of chrome training wheels


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


>


thats a tight bike...nice build:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

Est.1979 said:


> thats a tight bike...nice build:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thats not mine


----------



## MR50CHEVY

this is the project i just got im new to the game so if u guys could help out with these questions i would appreciate it how do i find out the year of the bike how much can i get some springer forks and some dayton wheels and whitewalls wut kind of prices am i lookin at


----------



## 55800

MR50CHEVY said:


> this is the project i just got im new to the game so if u guys could help out with these questions i would appreciate it how do i find out the year of the bike how much can i get some springer forks and some dayton wheels and whitewalls wut kind of prices am i lookin at


nice find bro look on the crank the last 2 numbers are the year:thumbsup:


----------



## MR50CHEVY

orangecrush719 said:


> nice find bro look on the crank the last 2 numbers are the year:thumbsup:


Wut would u say would be a good price for a find like mine i wanna know if i came up or got ripped..


----------



## 55800

MR50CHEVY said:


> Wut would u say would be a good price for a find like mine i wanna know if i came up or got ripped..


well you got the type of chain guard everyone is trying to get so make the price go up a lil...but i gota say 100-150 the way it is but once its restored the price will go up but it all depends on the buyer


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Koo thanks


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JAMES843 said:


> for sale


How much ?


----------



## Clown Confusion

building this for my nephew Xavier schwinn lil tiger called baby X


----------



## 55800

Clown Confusion said:


> building this for my nephew Xavier schwinn lil tiger called baby X


NICE!! lovin the forks:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Clown Confusion said:


> building this for my nephew Xavier schwinn lil tiger called baby X


*i've been waiting for you to post these pics on here!*

*i wonder who made those forks and handle-bars....wink.....wink....*


----------



## 96tein

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *i've been waiting for you to post these pics on here!*
> 
> *i wonder who made those forks and handle-bars....wink.....wink....*


 
*o.... o.... o... :wave::wave::wave: i know i know.. *


----------



## JAMES843

JP MAJESTICS said:


> How much ?


35 SHIPPED


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JAMES843 said:


> 35 SHIPPED


sold


----------



## MR50CHEVY

MR50CHEVY said:


> Wut would u say would be a good price for a find like mine i wanna know if i came up or got ripped..


Yo do i have to take tje crank off in order to see the numbers


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> building this for my nephew Xavier schwinn lil tiger called baby X


dang hommie thats tight makes me wanna build a 12"


----------



## 55800

MR50CHEVY said:


> Yo do i have to take tje crank off in order to see the numbers


i dont kno thats the only way to tell the year on a lil tiger i was told


----------



## lesstime

yes pull the crank and the numbers will be on the crank center the last two are the year


----------



## 55800

*







*

brand new set of 12" chrome wheels 80 shipped also have a brand new front fender w/no braces​


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

96tein said:


> for sale 12" forks made by mike linnville of toyshop customs, made out of aluminum! pm if interested, thanks!


bump :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

dave_st23 said:


> For sale made with og LiL tiger fenders asking $120 shipped pm if interested


Do u still have these?


----------



## JAMES843

12'' fram 4 sale or trade make offer


----------



## 55800

140 shipped


----------



## MR50CHEVY

lesstime said:


> yes pull the crank and the numbers will be on the crank center the last two are the year


 Thanks bro


----------



## MR50CHEVY

orangecrush719 said:


> 140 shipped
> View attachment 326226


How much for the wheels


----------



## 55800

MR50CHEVY said:


> How much for the wheels


$75 shipped they are brand new


----------



## 96tein

orangecrush719 said:


> 140 shipped<br />
> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326226&stc=1" class="previewthumb" attachmentid="326226" alt="" />


<br />
<br />
yo... you wanna make a trade....


----------



## 55800

96tein said:


> <br />
> <br />
> yo... you wanna make a trade....


what u wanna trade bro..n my bad homie jus got your text earier today was drinkin last night and lost my damn phone


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> 140 shipped
> View attachment 326226


sold


----------



## dave_st23

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Do u still have these?


 Yes I still got them


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

dave_st23 said:


> Yes I still got them


I want them


----------



## Vm0m0

This is my new project I started, just painted yesterday.


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade


----------



## 55800

JAMES843 said:


> 4 sale or trade


y selling already


----------



## JAMES843

yea going to do another pixie i wish i had keep my green one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 327617
> View attachment 327621
> View attachment 327622
> 
> This is my new project I started, just painted yesterday.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 327617
> View attachment 327621
> View attachment 327622
> 
> This is my new project I started, just painted yesterday.


Looks good Danny..


----------



## Vm0m0

78mc said:


> Looks good Danny..


 thanks mike....


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

I need a lil tiger banana seat and sissy bar if anyone has one....


----------



## Vm0m0

here are some pics of my bike i just finished


----------



## My95Fleety

my homies project bike for his son.


----------



## 96tein

96tein said:


> for sale 12" forks made by mike linville of toyshop customs, made out of aluminum! pm if interested, thanks!


*BUMP STILL GOT EM..... MAKE OFFER*


----------



## 55800

took 1st in denver


----------



## My95Fleety

orangecrush719 said:


> took 1st in denver


 Does Lowrider have a category now just for 12inch bikes?


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

I'm looking for a 12" banana seat if any one has one for sale let me know thanks


----------



## 55800

My95Fleety said:


> Does Lowrider have a category now just for 12inch bikes?


ya but its not like the other bike categorys all 12'' goes up against each other so theres no street or radical for it


----------



## lesstime

not yet 
Aj post more of your bike


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> not yet Aj post more of your bike


 Herw sum I have on my phone wit our the bat


----------



## 55800

I have 3 extra baseball bats if anyone lookin for one


----------



## DjChey

looking for spring forks,sissy bar,banana seat, and both fenders for a lil tiger if u got one hit me up n I still got more parts of my 20" lemon peeler thanx


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

orangecrush719 said:


> 140 shipped
> View attachment 326226


 Do u still have the wheels?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Looking to buy a set of 12" rims ASAP


----------



## 55800

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Do u still have the wheels?


na not any more sorry


----------



## 55800

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Looking to buy a set of 12" rims ASAP


i still got some rims u just need to paint or powder coat and buy white wall tires 4


----------



## 55800

DjChey said:


> looking for spring forks,sissy bar,banana seat, and both fenders for a lil tiger if u got one hit me up n I still got more parts of my 20" lemon peeler thanx


i got a brand new fender (no braces) it can be used as a front or back fender


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

orangecrush719 said:


> i still got some rims u just need to paint or powder coat and buy white wall tires 4


 How much? any pics?


----------



## 55800

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> How much? any pics?


illl do 35 shipped i willpost pics soon gota pull em out the shed


----------



## 55800

35 shipped or trade


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> MY SON IS BACK!!! HE HAD TO TAKE OFF MOST OF THE 2010 SHOW SEASON BECAUSE I WAS HAVING HEALTH PROBLEMS. I'M BETTER NOW. SO IT'S TIME GET MY SON BACK OUT TO THE SHOWS & MY CAR DONE....THE BIKE LOOKING A LIL DIFFERENT NOW. HE WILL BE BACK OUT @ THE L.A. SHOW ON THE 31ST. I WANTED TO POST OLD PICTURES,SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT'S DIFFERENT ON IT NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT... SEE YOU GUY THE SHOW..


----------



## ripsta85

78mc said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SON IS BACK!!! HE HAD TO TAKE OFF MOST OF THE 2010 SHOW SEASON BECAUSE I WAS HAVING HEALTH PROBLEMS. I'M BETTER NOW. SO IT'S TIME GET MY SON BACK OUT TO THE SHOWS & MY CAR DONE....THE BIKE LOOKING A LIL DIFFERENT NOW. HE WILL BE BACK OUT @ THE L.A. SHOW ON THE 31ST. I WANTED TO POST OLD PICTURES,SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT'S DIFFERENT ON IT NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT... SEE YOU GUY THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bike bro what size forks are those? Before the bend good luck out there at the show
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

ripsta85 said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bike bro what size forks are those? Before the bend good luck out there at the show
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.. The fork are 20' OG Krate. They will be for sale soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## DjChey

*lil tricycle*

someone send this to me wants to sell it $35+shipping n its a Schwinn


----------



## Vm0m0

78mc said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SON IS BACK!!! HE HAD TO TAKE OFF MOST OF THE 2010 SHOW SEASON BECAUSE I WAS HAVING HEALTH PROBLEMS. I'M BETTER NOW. SO IT'S TIME GET MY SON BACK OUT TO THE SHOWS & MY CAR DONE....THE BIKE LOOKING A LIL DIFFERENT NOW. HE WILL BE BACK OUT @ THE L.A. SHOW ON THE 31ST. I WANTED TO POST OLD PICTURES,SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT'S DIFFERENT ON IT NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT... SEE YOU GUY THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> 
> the bike look very nice mike.....
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

Vm0m0 said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bike look very nice mike.....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Danny.. I'll call you later...
Click to expand...


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Looking to buy a set of radio flyer 10" or 12" fenders in good condition. I need them ASAP.


----------



## Ehecatl

se mira chida la bike


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

orangecrush719 said:


> ya but its not like the other bike categorys all 12'' goes up against each other so theres no street or radical for it


i dont think thats true anymore, with as many 12" on the scene now?


----------



## schwinn1966

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Looking to buy a set of radio flyer 10" or 12" fenders in good condition. I need them ASAP.


pm sent


----------



## 55800

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i dont think thats true anymore, with as many 12" on the scene now?


im sure its different in vegas but thats hows it was in denver so idk there probably not enough around here:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wicked95 said:


> 12" Lil Tiger for sale. All original. Seat in mint no rips or fade. Does need a little TLC to get it to show quality. Asking $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pair of aftermarket 12" fenders $40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used 12" wheels and tires $30 one does not have inner tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices are firm and no trades at all thanks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Price?


:thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo

Looking for a lil tiger crank n sprocket not the solid 1 tho. Shoot me a pm if u got one


----------



## TonyO

My95Fleety said:


> my homies project bike for his son.


I see potential Those are the harder to find rims, the cross waffle weave design. I believe that one is a '65 model. :dunno:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

kajumbo said:


> Looking for a lil tiger crank n sprocket not the solid 1 tho. Shoot me a pm if u got one


 I got one $40 shipped


----------



## eric in cali

im looking to buy the fallowing 12 inch parts,,,springer,ape hangers,wheels (chrome) w/white wall tires,chrome peddals,,,,,pm me price and shipping


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

lil tiger crank and sprocket $40 shipped its the one with the hole in it http://


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

kajumbo said:


> Looking for a lil tiger crank n sprocket not the solid 1 tho. Shoot me a pm if u got one


 The one I have has the hole in it and comes apart from the crank. Lmk if ur interested....


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Looking for a lil tiger sissy bar or any 12" sissy bar and banana seat too if anyone has one....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TonyO said:


> I see potential Those are the harder to find rims, the cross waffle weave design. I believe that one is a '65 model. :dunno:


They didnt start making lil tigers until 1967. Thanks for playing...


----------



## DjChey

looking for a pixie 16" frame lmk shipped to cali 90019 thanks


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Looking to buy some original radio flyer 10" or 12" handle bars. Clean no scratches. Shipped to 93041 pm me the price.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Thinkin of sellin my lil tiger for 200 plus shipping or maybe trade. Has all original parts comes with training wheels


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

who sells the 12 inch baby dayton rims and fat white wall tires. i showed my bike this weekend at a car show and had a guy hit me up about them. i know i bought them from a guy on layitlow and i thought i still had his info on my inbox but i think it got erased. any help would be great so i can relay the info to this guy. thanks.


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JP MAJESTICS said:


> lil tiger crank and sprocket $40 shipped its the one with the hole in it http://


 Still for sale


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Thinkin of sellin my lil tiger for 200 plus shipping or maybe trade. Has all original parts comes with training wheels


 Any pics?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Mr. Monte Carlo said:


> who sells the 12 inch baby dayton rims and fat white wall tires. i showed my bike this weekend at a car show and had a guy hit me up about them. i know i bought them from a guy on layitlow and i thought i still had his info on my inbox but i think it got erased. any help would be great so i can relay the info to this guy. thanks.


 Schwinn1966


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JP MAJESTICS said:


> lil tiger crank and sprocket $40 shipped its the one with the hole in it http://


 Make an offer......


----------



## 55800

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Any pics?


x 2


----------



## DjChey

*parting out a lil tiger*

I got some parts hit me up n only trading if u got a sissy bar n banana seat for a lil tiger
View attachment 348602
View attachment 348603
View attachment 348604
View attachment 348605
View attachment 348606
o yeah my lil boys is not for sale or trade well :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 55800

how much for everything


----------



## dave_st23

For sale $180 shipped for both or will trade for some 13x7 wires or supremes if local


----------



## DjChey

*more pics of parts*

got better pics of the parts n the back fender is from a radio flyer everything else is from the OG lil tiger


----------



## Lil Spanks

how much for everything??


----------



## JAMES843

how much 4 just the frame ?


----------



## DjChey

85 shipped to lower 48 everything on the pic except my son LOL


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> Does Lowrider have a category now just for 12inch bikes?


I mean does Lowrider have like different categories for 12inch now, like original, street, mild, custom, etc....?


----------



## 55800

My95Fleety said:


> I mean does Lowrider have like different categories for 12inch now, like original, street, mild, custom, etc....?


as far as i know its still only 3 trophies for 12" i hope they make different categories for it soon


----------



## DjChey

*first $115 takes it*

View attachment 349916
View attachment 349917
just put it together so u know what I sending lmk first come :thumbsup:


----------



## rodzr

DjChey said:


> View attachment 349916
> View attachment 349917
> just put it together so u know what I sending lmk first come :thumbsup:


nice


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

DjChey said:


> View attachment 349916
> View attachment 349917
> just put it together so u know what I sending lmk first come :thumbsup:


 Sold


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 349916
> View attachment 349917
> just put it together so u know what I sending lmk first come :thumbsup:


 like Jp said SOLD


----------



## 78mc

orangecrush719 said:


> as far as i know its still only 3 trophies for 12" i hope they make different categories for it soon


 @ super show there a OG class & a custom class. The Ca,show there was OG,Street,Mild. This was the '09 season. My son missed almost of the last year. So I don't know about last year??? L.A this year. There was 1st,2nd & 3rd.The more 12" bikes that show up.. The more classes they have...


----------



## My95Fleety

orangecrush719 said:


> as far as i know its still only 3 trophies for 12" i hope they make different categories for it soon


:yes: me too!



78mc said:


> @ super show there a OG class & a custom class. The Ca,show there was OG,Street,Mild. This was the '09 season. My son missed almost of the last year. So I don't know about last year??? L.A this year. There was 1st,2nd & 3rd.The more 12" bikes that show up.. The more classes they have...


I've been putting my son's 12 inch in the vegas show for the last 3 years, I've always stayed for the awards and there's always been just 3 trophies for the all 12's. My boys bike aint that crazy to win agains others but he enjoys having it at shows. But it would be cool to have more categories for 12's since there's alot now.


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

I'm looking for a sissy bar and seat for a Lil tiger if any body has one pm me price.


----------



## DjChey

View attachment 350299
View attachment 350300
View attachment 350302
View attachment 350303
View attachment 350304
View attachment 350305
View attachment 350306
View attachment 350307
View attachment 350308
Back on the market it only had what was on the first pictures for $85 but I got the rest of the parts that where missing thanx to Schwinn1966 so now its complete with blue seat so here is what I put on ( cups, back fender, chain, seat post, inner seat piece, seat, front piece on the handle bars so now I'm asking $115 so let me know what u think or shoot me ur best offer


----------



## 78mc

My95Fleety said:


> :yes: me too!I've been putting my son's 12 inch in the vegas show for the last 3 years, I've always stayed for the awards and there's always been just 3 trophies for the all 12's. My boys bike aint that crazy to win agains others but he enjoys having it at shows. But it would be cool to have more categories for 12's since there's alot now.


. @ Vegas in '09,my son got 3rd(12"custom). There was a OG class. Because Schwinn 1966 win 1st.


----------



## 78mc

My95Fleety said:


>


 I remember your son's bike. Clean lil bike.......


----------



## My95Fleety

78mc said:


> . @ Vegas in '09,my son got 3rd(12"custom). There was a OG class. Because Schwinn 1966 win 1st.


Really. Maybe I wasnt paying attention. Well hopefully soon they add more clases.


78mc said:


> I remember your son's bike. Clean lil bike.......


Thanks. We're gonna put it in the show this year again. Still looks the same. I was thinking of maybe just redoing the seat.


----------



## 78mc

My95Fleety said:


> Really. Maybe I wasnt paying attention. Well hopefully soon they add more clases.
> I hope so too...:thumbsup:
> Thanks. We're gonna put it in the show this year again. Still looks the same. I was thinking of maybe just redoing the seat.


 My son will be entering this year too... With some new parts.. I'll see you at the show..


----------



## 55800

TTT


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 350299
> View attachment 350300
> View attachment 350302
> View attachment 350303
> View attachment 350304
> View attachment 350305
> View attachment 350306
> View attachment 350307
> View attachment 350308
> Back on the market it only had what was on the first pictures for $85 but I got the rest of the parts that where missing thanx to Schwinn1966 so now its complete with blue seat so here is what I put on ( cups, back fender, chain, seat post, inner seat piece, seat, front piece on the handle bars so now I'm asking $115 so let me know what u think or shoot me ur best offer


​SOLDDDDDDD


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## My95Fleety

78mc said:


> My son will be entering this year too... With some new parts.. I'll see you at the show..


:thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

*spare parts lil tiger radio flyer*







last of my parts left over 12" OG lil tiger front fender handle bar clamp n seat clamp rear radio flyer 12" fender hit me up with ur offer best offer takes all of it


----------



## schwinn1966

$110 Shipped
Includes: Rims, Rim Strips, *BENT VALVE *Tubes, New Whitewall Tires


----------



## lesstime




----------



## DjChey

lesstime said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship: ones Im finish with my lil boys bike Ill post a picture too


----------



## DjChey

Anyone selling a lil horn that goes on a lil tiger the round lil bell


----------



## DjChey

my sons ISAC lil tiger 80% done n on his first day back to school A big THANK YOU to LESSTIME:thumbsup: SCHWINN1966:thumbsup: and LIL for having site like this that help alot of people to put their projects together thanx a MILLION EVERYONE


----------



## schwinn1966

DjChey said:


> View attachment 353562
> View attachment 353563
> my sons ISAC lil tiger 80% done n on his first day back to school A big THANK YOU to LESSTIME:thumbsup: SCHWINN1966:thumbsup: and LIL for having site like this that help alot of people to put their projects together thanx a MILLION EVERYONE


Glad i could help!


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## lesstime

any time bro just let me know if you need anything else 


DjChey said:


> View attachment 353562
> View attachment 353563
> my sons ISAC lil tiger 80% done n on his first day back to school A big THANK YOU to LESSTIME:thumbsup: SCHWINN1966:thumbsup: and LIL for having site like this that help alot of people to put their projects together thanx a MILLION EVERYONE


----------



## lesstime

nice how much they going for?they look good on here
 







schwinn1966 said:


>


----------



## schwinn1966

lesstime said:


> nice how much they going for?they look good on here
> View attachment 355682


there already sold.


----------



## DjChey

*lil tiger for sale*













OK everyone here is another lil tiger for sale its 70% OG the sissy bar was made by Schwinn1966 n the seat I made it of a 20" seat but it works tires are fair n the back fender is a front fender that I had left over from another built so I try to make it as complete as I can so with that said Im asking $115 shipped let me know what u think n I can send pics to ur phone if u need them or any ? pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 357076
> View attachment 357077
> OK everyone here is another lil tiger for sale its 70% OG the sissy bar was made by Schwinn1966 n the seat I made it of a 20" seat but it works tires are fair n the back fender is a front fender that I had left over from another built so I try to make it as complete as I can so with that said Im asking $115 shipped let me know what u think n I can send pics to ur !!!!!!!!phone if u need them or any ? pm me :thumbsup:


 Sold


----------



## 55800

i got a set of blue 12" rims with black spokes for sale


----------



## JAMES843

orangecrush719 said:


> i got a set of blue 12" rims with black spokes for sale


pics please


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

orangecrush719 said:


> i got a set of blue 12" rims with black spokes for sale


 pics and price please


----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## 55800

JP MAJESTICS said:


> pics and price please


sorry sold em


----------



## aztecsoulz

I need a seat and a sissy bar for a lil tiger


----------



## lesstime

i have this seat and a og sissy bar pm me offer


----------



## lesstime

seat and og sissy bar pending payment still have the handle bars if anyone needs pm me a offer


lesstime said:


> View attachment 361632
> i have this seat and a og sissy bar pm me offer


----------



## ridinlow63

:dunno: Looking to buy fenders for a schwinn lil tiger. pm me with pics & price.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

my bad, damn server went to the wrong topic....


----------



## lesstime

soldand shiped last week


lesstime said:


> View attachment 361632
> i have this seat and a og sissy bar pm me offer





lesstime said:


> seat and og sissy bar pending payment still have the handle bars if anyone needs pm me a offer


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I have a set of lil tiger rims with tires (tires not in good condition) rubber tires, fork with fender, sissy bar and handlebar with white grips. Idk how to post pics so if intrested text me at 6022004345 and I can send pics.


----------



## aztecsoulz

I need a lil tiger seat!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Any small bike for sale


----------



## R0L0

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Any small bike for sale


I got a 12" radio flyer frame all metal work is done just needs body work and paint 80.00


----------



## aztecsoulz

Any custom or regular chrome fork for a 12" radio flyer??


----------



## DjChey

Need back fender top bar with chrome piece anyone send me pics n price thanx homies


----------



## lesstime

might have a stock radio flyer for sale if so ill post pic thes weekend in the in there proper topic


----------



## Clown Confusion

lesstime said:


> might have a stock radio flyer for sale if so ill post pic thes weekend in the in there proper topic


hope it dont belong to some one else


----------



## lesstime

no raul's lil tiger is in the garage tell him not to worry


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> no raul's lil tiger is in the garage tell him not to worry


:|...


----------



## My95Fleety

Does any one have pics of 12" bikes that placed in Vegas?


----------



## DjChey

^^^^ what 95fleety said


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

My95Fleety said:


> Does any one have pics of 12" bikes that placed in Vegas?


1st and 2nd im still looking for pics of 3rd


----------



## pancho1969

Started on this last week for my son. Gonna try to get it done by Halloween but got to get it done by Nov 8 for his b day. 










































I haven't welded since high school 10+ years ago but I should be able to get it lookin good .


----------



## TonyO

pancho1969 said:


> Started on this last week for my son. Gonna try to get it done by Halloween but got to get it done by Nov 8 for his b day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't welded since high school 10+ years ago but I should be able to get it lookin good .


Nice looking build :thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

That's one radio flyer thats flying really high on a sick built great work keep posting pics


----------



## DjChey

Lil tiger seat white on eBay anyone looking check it out


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks 

Got some bondo on the frame today :cheesy:. Can't wait to get started on the paint


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## My95Fleety

schwinn1966 said:


>


Where can I find one of these for sale? how much do they run?


----------



## R0L0

My95Fleety said:


> Where can I find one of these for sale? how much do they run?


your not going to find one bro.. these are custom made 12" stingray replicas, there are only a hand full out there right now. you will have to have one made I can give you the info to the guys that did mine if your interested pm me..


----------



## [email protected]

I got a kids bike for sale I got it to start a project but ended up gettin a Taylor tot stroller so if any body is interested txt me it's got a sticker that says or painted all pro it's red like a radio flyer same tires but older from 70's or 60's if interested txt for pics I don't know how to post pics lmk


----------



## lesstime

[email protected] said:


> I got a kids bike for sale I got it to start a project but ended up gettin a Taylor tot stroller so if any body is interested txt me it's got a sticker that says or painted all pro it's red like a radio flyer same tires but older from 70's or 60's if interested txt for pics I don't know how to post pics lmk


----------



## pancho1969

Got the bike primed today looks like its almost ready for paint :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

pancho1969 said:


> Got the bike primed today looks like its almost ready for paint :biggrin:


looking real good


----------



## DjChey

pancho1969 said:


> Got the bike primed today looks like its almost ready for paint :biggrin:


 Any color in mind yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone have a 12" seat for sale?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks lesstime 


DjChey said:


> Any color in mind yet


 My son has been stuck between bumblebee yellow and blue I'm gonna take him to the paint store today and let him pick out a color :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone have a 12" seat for sale?


I MIGHT BUT ITS NOT SCHWINN ILL SEND PIC TONIGHT


----------



## My95Fleety

E.C. ROLO said:


> your not going to find one bro.. these are custom made 12" stingray replicas, there are only a hand full out there right now. you will have to have one made I can give you the info to the guys that did mine if your interested pm me..


I was looking for a 12" to build my lil boy. and I like this. but I was thinking of doing some body work on it so I dont know if it would be a good idea to have this stingray replica made and then make some body mods to it.  I'm thinking maybe just getting a radio flyer. I'm not sure yet. If it aint to much to ask could you PM me about how much it cost you to do your replica?
Thanks.


----------



## My95Fleety

pancho1969 said:


> Got the bike primed today looks like its almost ready for paint :biggrin:


This is coming along really good!!!!


----------



## rc4life

lil tiger for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/317142-taylor-tot-stroller-schwinn-lil-tiger-bike.html


----------



## Amahury760

rc4life said:


> lil tiger for salehttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/317142-taylor-tot-stroller-schwinn-lil-tiger-bike.html


 Pm sent


----------



## oneofakind

Just picked up 2 of these brand new In box


----------



## lesstime

that looks like they upgraded some of the parts ?????better wheels ,crank ,brakes, biger front fender????


oneofakind said:


> Just picked up 2 of these brand new In box


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> I MIGHT BUT ITS NOT SCHWINN ILL SEND PIC TONIGHT


 I sent pics back to Monica.


----------



## lesstime

ok i wont get them til i get home tonight ill send another one when i do


socios b.c. prez said:


> I sent pics back to Monica.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> ok i wont get them til i get home tonight ill send another one when i do


 I need that seat for the bike I sent you in the pic. It's for one of our members so let me know tonight so I can talk to this guy.


----------



## furby714

GOT THIS LIL TIGER FOR SALE OR TRADE IM NOT SURE OF THE YEAR BUT CAN CHECK COMPLETE BUT NEEDS CHAINGAURD N OG SEAT CUZ I GOT IT WITH THAT SEAT OVER ALL GOOD LIL BIKE LOOKING FOR SCHWINN PARTS OR LETS SEE WAT U GOT PM MI IF INTERESTED 
THIS THING DUZNT LET MI UPLOAD PICTURES PM MI UR NUMBER N I CAN TEXT M TO U ​


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

schwinn1966 said:


>


love it, top notch


----------



## pancho1969

Nice wheels schwinn :wow:got some flake and tape on the flyer :cheesy:


----------



## 78mc

pancho1969 said:


> Nice wheels schwinn :wow:got some flake and tape on the flyer :cheesy:


 Looking good....


----------



## DjChey

pancho1969 said:


> Nice wheels schwinn :wow:got some flake and tape on the flyer :cheesy:


 Is the remote control going to match the bike lol damn that's one bad ass lil radio flyer


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks 78mc and djchey . The remote is is gonna be for the big screen he's gonna trailer haha jk


----------



## 55800

pancho1969 said:


> Nice wheels schwinn :wow:got some flake and tape on the flyer :cheesy:


sick homie


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks orangecrush 

Got some paint sprayed today :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks orangecrush Got some paint sprayed today :biggrin:


 Take off the tape.. Let's see what it looks like......


----------



## lesstime

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks orangecrush
> 
> Got some paint sprayed today :biggrin:





78mc said:


> Take off the tape.. Let's see what it looks like......


X2 


78mc you still got parts for sale trade??


----------



## DjChey

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks orangecrush Got some paint sprayed today :biggrin:


 Damn O-O that's on bumble bee looking lil tiger


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  


Got a lil paint work done


----------



## 78mc

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas  Got a lil paint work done


 Cool lil bike....


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> X2 78mc you still got parts for sale trade??


 What are you looking for?


----------



## lesstime

78mc said:


> What are you looking for?


a little of everything id like matching handle bars and sissy bar


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> a little of everything id like matching handle bars and sissy bar


 I don't have any of that right now... Sorry bro..


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TonyO said:


>


When you said you were changing the bike game, was it for the worse?


----------



## POISON 831

TonyO said:


> Looks like the flea market


----------



## POISON 831

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas  Got a lil paint work done


 Looks chingon homie!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## DjChey

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas  Got a lil paint work done


 r u by any chance a charger fan cuz that would make a great assesorie for a chargers display but damn looking sikk by the minute


----------



## 78mc

How many lil tigers do you have Tony?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks 78mc and poison 


DjChey said:


> r u by any chance a charger fan cuz that would make a great assesorie for a chargers display but damn looking sikk by the minute


Thanks djchey . na not a charger fan but I did notice the bolt theme I accidentally got goin on haha. Got some more color on today I'll get a pic tomarow


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## undercover231322




----------



## 55800

new project cant wait to start on it WHO GOTS PARTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

does Anyone have complet 12 inch bik for sale


----------



## TonyO

78mc said:


> How many lil tigers do you have Tony?


Too many :nosad:

Naw I got like 15 or 16 of them lil things. I like them


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


>


 pm bro if u gotthem add them wit the tires ur selling n the parts for da radio flyer


----------



## EL RAIDER

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> 
> Got a lil paint work done




:thumbsup:chingonnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 55800

ttt for tiny bikes


----------



## lesstime

looking good bro


orangecrush719 said:


> ttt for tiny bikes
> View attachment 387492
> 
> View attachment 387493


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> looking good bro


thx bro...you got any parts


----------



## 55800

anyone got a lil tiger chain guard perfer wing ip but will take the round kind..
looking for og rear fender off a il tiger
lil tiger crank


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> thx bro...you got any parts


your old handle bars


----------



## 78mc

TonyO said:


> Too many :nosad:
> 
> Naw I got like 15 or 16 of them lil things. I like them


I like them too... I can put my son's bike in my tunk no problem & still have room...


----------



## 96tein

TonyO said:


> Too many :nosad:
> Naw I got like 15 or 16 of them lil things. I like them


i know what ya mean... i like the lil tigers myself... i have three im sitting on right now ready for restore.. the one radical an about three more in the works... nowhere near your collection but its an addiction for sure....


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks el raider 

Got the patterns about done might add a lil more later but I got to get it done by Sunday.


----------



## My95Fleety

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks el raider
> 
> Got the patterns about done might add a lil more later but I got to get it done by Sunday.


bad ass!


----------



## DjChey

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks el raider
> 
> Got the patterns about done might add a lil more later but I got to get it done by Sunday.


 DAMN the lil bike is coming out clean is ur son going to ride it on sunday ????


----------



## David831

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks el raider
> 
> Got the patterns about done might add a lil more later but I got to get it done by Sunday.


 coming out nice


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 



DjChey said:


> DAMN the lil bike is coming out clean is ur son going to ride it on sunday ????


Most likely he will his bday party is on Sunday so I wana have it done for him


----------



## lesstime

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks el raider
> 
> Got the patterns about done might add a lil more later but I got to get it done by Sunday.


thats looking real nice cant wait to see some parts on it keep up the good work and the fast pace


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks lesstime I've been killing my self trying to get it done workin 12 hr days ain't helping  but the look he's gona have when he sees it will be worth it :biggrin: .


Can I take this brake thingy off and the wheel still work?


----------



## 55800

ya you can remove it and it will be fine


----------



## schwinn1966

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks lesstime I've been killing my self trying to get it done workin 12 hr days ain't helping  but the look he's gona have when he sees it will be worth it :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> Can I take this brake thingy off and the wheel still work?



If ur kid is gonna ride the bike be careful. the guts will come loose and the brakes won't work.


----------



## cone_weezy

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks lesstime I've been killing my self trying to get it done workin 12 hr days ain't helping  but the look he's gona have when he sees it will be worth it :biggrin: .
> 
> Can I take this brake thingy off and the wheel still work?



i would cut a big chunk off and. grind the edges off and round em off so it looks like a washer, only thing i would do, so the bracket wont hit the frame when your son hit the break


----------



## pancho1969

Coo thanks for the info


----------



## schwinn1966

for a special project for my son


----------



## vegASS




----------



## pancho1969

Very nice bike vegASS :wow:


Anybody got stock radio flyer handle bars?


----------



## kajumbo

Yea I got sum bro 15 plus shipping


----------



## pancho1969

kajumbo said:


> Yea I got sum bro 15 plus shipping


:cheesy: hows the chrome? Any pics?


----------



## kajumbo

They are decent pm me number do I can text u pics


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ will do


Got it almost done :biggrin:. Anybody have trouble putting the front end back on? The chrome cups would not go on peeled off some paint .


----------



## David831

pancho1969 said:


> Very nice bike vegASS :wow:
> 
> 
> Anybody got stock radio flyer handle bars?


I do u need sum


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

Looks good bro he looks happy



pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## KOOL-AID23

any new schwinn trkes customized the litte 12' with a swirld front tank looks like a hot rod


----------



## KOOL-AID23

any new schwinn trkes customized the litte 12' with a swirld front tank looks like a hot rod


----------



## schwinn1966

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


Great!  :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

Pulled out this lil guy yesterday.


----------



## furby714

damm nice lil bike wish I cud get oneof. those fork


schwinn1966 said:


> Pulled out this lil guy yesterday.


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## 55800

12" parts for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/318541-12-parts.html


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> 12" parts for sale
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/318541-12-parts.html


dont do it aj its a good looking bike keep it for the next year let your son show it


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## lesstime

any 12inch wheels for sale or trade??? we need a set asap


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime said:


> any 12inch wheels for sale or trade??? we need a set asap


i have a set of brand new 12" 52 Spoke i will sale for $80


----------



## lesstime

JAMES843 said:


> i have a set of brand new 12" 52 Spoke i will sale for $80


thanks looking for more custom made ones


----------



## My95Fleety

Pics of the 52 spoke wheels?


----------



## el peyotero

anyone got a schwinn lil tiger for sale or trade?


----------



## ripsta85

Handle bar cut down for a 12" bike and bent fork bars have everything to complete the fork except the straight bars PM me for more info


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ripsta85 said:


> Handle bar cut down for a 12" bike and bent fork bars have everything to complete the fork except the straight bars PM me for more info


PM Sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got these parts for cylinders for sale. Hit me up if anyone is interested. These are all Cad plated good for an og restoration.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got two of these if anyone is interested.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cad plated seat post. 9" long.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got 3 lil tiger cups for the front. There not show chrome but they are good chrome. One has a few spots with surface rust but the other two are clean. Hit me up with any question.


----------



## David831

ripsta85 said:


> Handle bar cut down for a 12" bike and bent fork bars have everything to complete the fork except the straight bars PM me for more info


do u still gotthe handle bar send me apm asap


----------



## schwinn1966

SOLD


----------



## David831

ripsta85 said:


> Handle bar cut down for a 12" bike and bent fork bars have everything to complete the fork except the straight bars PM me for more info


how big are da handle bars 6 0r 9 inches


----------



## schwinn1966

This is why i love these lil bikes... u can work on em anywhere especially when it's F R E E Z I N G outside!


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah i got two drawings i need to email you 


schwinn1966 said:


> This is why i love these lil bikes... u can work on em anywhere especially when it's F R E E Z I N G outside!


----------



## MR50CHEVY

I got some 12in lil tiger og schwinn pedals in good condition just need chromeand the 12 inch rims with hard tires (no tubes) in good condition need chrome and some og red schwinn grips if anyone interested pm me


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## stepituptattoo

i bought this one all rusty on craigslist for $25 for my daughter so i repainted it and covered the seat and grips and chain guard its just for her to ride around....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

stepituptattoo said:


> i bought this one all rusty on craigslist for $25 for my daughter so i repainted it and covered the seat and grips and chain guard its just for her to ride around....
> View attachment 409932


NICE


----------



## lesstime

stepituptattoo said:


> i bought this one all rusty on craigslist for $25 for my daughter so i repainted it and covered the seat and grips and chain guard its just for her to ride around....
> View attachment 409932


cool little rider right there


----------



## schwinn1966

Made this for my Son for Christmas 

Still have some a lil more stuff to finish on it.


----------



## furby714

DAMMMM THATS SIKKK U SHUD THRO A SPRINGER FORK ON IT


schwinn1966 said:


> Made this for my Son for Christmas
> 
> Still have some a lil more stuff to finish on it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Im lookin for a lil tiger seat or w.e 12" banana seat


----------



## DETACHED

10/12" custom laser cut hearts forks. havent been used or plated. coated them in some rustoleum to prevent rust due to when i got them they were in bare metal. they were cut by wicked metal works, so if you seen his hearts forks /down low customs (everybodys least favorite business man) thats them, i asked for a set to be cut and ive been told theres another set out there. so im gonna get some new fresh cut ones. im looking for 100 shipped. OBO. will trade for other 12 parts possibly. however cash talks and id like a new set of forks so....hit me up.


----------



## ripsta85

Pics please


DETACHED said:


> 10/12" custom laser cut hearts forks. havent been used or plated. coated them in some rustoleum to prevent rust due to when i got them they were in bare metal. they were cut by wicked metal works, so if you seen his hearts forks /down low customs (everybodys least favorite business man) thats them, i asked for a set to be cut and ive been told theres another set out there. so im gonna get some new fresh cut ones. im looking for 100 shipped. OBO. will trade for other 12 parts possibly. however cash talks and id like a new set of forks so....hit me up.


----------



## lesstime

pics and i can make you some forks if willing to trade but ripsta85 1st in line


DETACHED said:


> 10/12" custom laser cut hearts forks. havent been used or plated. coated them in some rustoleum to prevent rust due to when i got them they were in bare metal. they were cut by wicked metal works, so if you seen his hearts forks /down low customs (everybodys least favorite business man) thats them, i asked for a set to be cut and ive been told theres another set out there. so im gonna get some new fresh cut ones. im looking for 100 shipped. OBO. will trade for other 12 parts possibly. however cash talks and id like a new set of forks so....hit me up.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

PINK86REGAL said:


> Im lookin for a lil tiger seat or w.e 12" banana seat


I have a Seat I had on My Daughters Little Tiger.If your still interested.


----------



## lesstime

looking for banana seat for 12inch bike and fenders ,lil tiger crank and sprockets


----------



## DETACHED

ripsta & lesstime i replied via pm. let me know.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

schwinn1966 said:


> Made this for my Son for Christmas
> 
> Still have some a lil more stuff to finish on it.


looks cool man I just built my kid a yo schwinn scooter this christmas and she loved it I can't wait to see her ride it I did stick with the stock bmx look though I'm really into the 80s bmx mags and stuff


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## furby714

got this mayb for trade or best offer pm mi if interested


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 of the bikes i got for my sons.... wanna rebuild the mini cruiser into a mini lowrider stingray style...


----------



## David831

Any one got a mini steering wheel for a 12"bike looking for one all chrome


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## lesstime

looks like felix is getting to be a little to big for that lil tiger send it up here ill give it to my son felix 


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## My95Fleety

lesstime said:


> looks like felix is getting to be a little to big for that lil tiger send it up here ill give it to my son felix


Yeah he's getting big. I'ma have to start doing a 16 or most likely 20in for him. He gonna pass that one down to his lil bro. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

My95Fleety said:


> Yeah he's getting big. I'ma have to start doing a 16 or most likely 20in for him. He gonna pass that one down to his lil bro. :biggrin:


cool thats one clean lil tiger bro it was in vegas right ?


----------



## My95Fleety

lesstime said:


> cool thats one clean lil tiger bro it was in vegas right ?


Thanks. yeah it placed at the super show last year.


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## ATX

DETACHED said:


> 10/12" custom laser cut hearts forks. havent been used or plated. coated them in some rustoleum to prevent rust due to when i got them they were in bare metal. they were cut by wicked metal works, so if you seen his hearts forks /down low customs (everybodys least favorite business man) thats them, i asked for a set to be cut and ive been told theres another set out there. so im gonna get some new fresh cut ones. im looking for 100 shipped. OBO. will trade for other 12 parts possibly. however cash talks and id like a new set of forks so....hit me up.


 WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT NOBADY LIKES DOWNLOW CUSTOMS? damn! n i was jus about to go up to em last year i gave em a call pero dey told me der hella bizzy wit orders so i never got back to em. i was thinkin bout gettin a 12in its not forsure tho pero if i can could i see pics of the custom forks you got for sell? hit me up wenvr ya getta chance thanks i appreciate it


----------



## DETACHED

sold them locally sorry.


----------



## ATX

i aint trippin thanks for lettin me kno


----------



## DETACHED

no problem they barly sold two days ago,


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone got custom 12" fenders.?


----------



## 78mc

:thumbsup:


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT!


----------



## steve 67 impala

*** LF a seat and fork for a 12in. send me pics/price
here or email . [email protected]
thanks


----------



## 55800

for sale or trade comes with wing tip chain guard


----------



## My95Fleety

Is anyone working on any 12 inches currently? TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo

I got 1 goin well new frame new parts to PLASTIC XPLOSIVE gonna come hard since everybody bustin out sick ass 12s


----------



## 78mc

My95Fleety said:


> Is anyone working on any 12 inches currently? TTT :thumbsup:


I'm doing some up grades to my son's bike.


----------



## lesstime

My95Fleety said:


> Is anyone working on any 12 inches currently? TTT :thumbsup:


hoping to have 2 finshed this year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My95Fleety said:


> Is anyone working on any 12 inches currently? TTT :thumbsup:












Im trying to busy mine out this year.


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Im trying to busy mine out this year.


Bring it to streetlow salinas show like dat


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> Im trying to busy mine out this year.


want


----------



## haro amado

i hope my gets done in time for the first show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Bring it to streetlow salinas show like dat


Did you get the fender braces bro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JUSTDEEZ said:


> want


Get in line


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Did you get the fender braces bro?


Yes bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> Get in line


take a numbah


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Yes bro


Cool. I might head out to the streetlow show. I won't take my lil tiger but I will show it to you if you come to our show in may


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Cool. I might head out to the streetlow show. I won't take my lil tiger but I will show it to you if you come to our show in may


Aight bro


----------



## My95Fleety

socios b.c. prez said:


> Im trying to busy mine out this year.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can Anyone Please refer Me to a Painter in The IE or LA area? Thanks


----------



## 55800

12" springer forks "NEW" never been used


----------



## RareClass




----------



## 55800

"UP FOR SALE"
12" Frame "NOT A RADIO FLYER" $125 shipped w/chain guard







12" Springer forks [brand new on left] $135 shipped Springers on right (used) but "CLEAN" $90 Shipped







custom 12" seat $35 shipped...custom 12" sprocket $55 shipped..bat $15 shipped


----------



## ripsta85

All three hard to find not like radio flyer's 
The complete one is a dyno, red one is a huffy classic huffy only made in 2002


----------



## undercover231322

All you need is two more bikes that way your son can ride a different bike on weekdays.


----------



## 55800

nice bikes ripsta that dyna is sik never seen that one before all you need is my trek to comlete ur collection lol


----------



## ripsta85

undercover231322 said:


> All you need is two more bikes that way your son can ride a different bike on weekdays.


X2 two more bikes but no radio flyers


----------



## ripsta85

orangecrush719 said:


> nice bikes ripsta that dyna is sik never seen that one before all you need is my trek to comlete ur collection lol


Thanks bro yea I never seen the dyno before also had to pick it up quick, the huffy took me
Over 5 months to find. I already have one of your bike love it but can't get one until I sell One or finish it I have too Many bikes don't Want to start hoarding


----------



## TonyO

$125 plus shipping for this 1965 model Lil Tiger. This had the ducktail chainguard and has the screen printing of Lil Tiger in a block before they started putting the picture of the tiger on the chainguards


----------



## TonyO

$200 plus shipping. Parts are powdercoat chrome, frame repainted and OG decals put on the frame and chainguard


----------



## TonyO

$200 plus shipping powdercoat chrome parts , powdercoated frame and forks with OG decals on frame and chainguard


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Richiecool69elka

TonyO said:


> $125 plus shipping for this 1965 model Lil Tiger. This had the ducktail chainguard and has the screen printing of Lil Tiger in a block before they started putting the picture of the tiger on the chainguards


How Much For shipping? 92337 Fontana,Califas.Also would you happen to have any Original Training Wheels for a little Tiger.The ones that say Schwinn on the bracket that mounts to the frame? Thanks


----------



## My95Fleety

ripsta85 said:


> All three hard to find not like radio flyer's
> The complete one is a dyno, red one is a huffy classic huffy only made in 2002


is the complete one for sale? :dunno:


----------



## ripsta85

My95Fleety said:


> is the complete one for sale? :dunno:


With a good offer any of them are for sale bro if your not a radio flyer fan or lil tiger thus is the perfect bike they look just like a regular lowrider frame not compressed like radio flyers they are also hard to find


----------



## Richiecool69elka

FOR SALE Warren Wong Wheels.60 Spoke.Bought them from him in 1994.Guts are Good.PM Me offers.Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> FOR SALE Warren Wong Wheels.60 Spoke.Bought them from him in 1994.Guts are Good.PM Me offers.Thanks
> View attachment 438994
> View attachment 438995


*SOLD*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ripsta85 said:


> All three hard to find not like radio flyer's
> The complete one is a dyno, red one is a huffy classic huffy only made in 2002


Trek also made a good looking one called the Grommet


----------



## ripsta85

rollinoldskoo said:


> Trek also made a good looking one called the Grommet


Yes they did oragnecrush has one of those they are all good looking bike beats a radio flyer any day in my opinion


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ripsta85 said:


> Yes they did oragnecrush has one of those they are all good looking bike beats a radio flyer any day in my opinion


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TonyO said:


> $125 plus shipping for this 1965 model Lil Tiger. This had the ducktail chainguard and has the screen printing of Lil Tiger in a block before they started putting the picture of the tiger on the chainguards


i need this bike!! how much to Hawaii via USPS parcel post


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: What size is the dyno? What the name of it? Thanks


----------



## lesstime

few more parts and off for chrome


----------



## kajumbo

Anybody got any solid rubber lil tiger rims for sale


----------



## 96tein

kajumbo said:


> Anybody got any solid rubber lil tiger rims for sale


 the rims, or tires.... I might have a set of rims no tires that will be ready to be replated... Ill have to look when I get home timorrow, ill p.m. you


----------



## kajumbo

Kool bro thanks I need them rims like yesterday. Hit me with a price


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

i need 12 inch rims and tires


----------



## el peyotero

lesstime said:


> View attachment 443203
> few more parts and off for chrome


thats lookin bad ass homie! are those bent forks from a 16" or where did u find those small ones like that?


----------



## Rob_805

Need a fender


----------



## ATX

anyone got any 12inch custom sprockets for sell?


----------



## madrigalkustoms

anyone got any 12" bike parts for sale? stock or custom. i just picked up a lil tiger, and a schwinn 12" bike. i'll post pics when i get them in. thanks for your time. i need some training wheels for my lil tiger.


----------



## [email protected]

I have a radio flyer bike for70$ shipped lmk


----------



## David831

madrigalkustoms said:


> anyone got any 12" bike parts for sale? stock or custom. i just picked up a lil tiger, and a schwinn 12" bike. i'll post pics when i get them in. thanks for your time. i need some training wheels for my lil tiger.


I sold ma fork i got sum handle bars


----------



## schwinn1966

Forks $125 Shipped


----------



## ATX

schwinn1966 said:


> Forks $125 Shipped


 rip-off


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> rip-off



Your mom is a rip off.


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Your mom is a rip off.


And his daddy likes da cock :wow:


----------



## kajumbo

socios b.c. prez said:


> Your mom is a rip off.


hell no I gave her a roll of pennies & she licked from TIP TO BUTTHOLE


----------



## elspock84

This nugga is da perfect example of why some women should swallow.


----------



## lilmikew86

ATX said:


> rip-off


what the fuck do you kno bitch...lets see you build or even attempt to make somthing that nice all you do is talk hella shit and got notthing to back it up so untill you can put out better work at a better price instead of spinning a sign like a queer SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY, one of thesse days you will walk down a dark alley and never return wit that fucking mouth bro so fuckin watch yourself


----------



## kajumbo

elspock84 said:


> This nugga is da perfect example of why some women should swallow.


THEY ALL SHOULD SWALLOW


----------



## schwinn1966

ATX said:


> rip-off


:finger:









Your problem is everytime you open your mouth shit comes out. It's real easy to talk shit behind a computer. I really feel sorry for your ass. Especially for those that have to be around you. You are pure shit and a FUCKHEAD.


PS.
MODS: PLEASE BAN THIS IDIOT!


----------



## Kiloz

schwinn1966 said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is everytime you open your mouth shit comes out. It's real easy to talk shit behing a computer. I really feel sorry for your ass. Especially for those that have to be around you. You are pure shit and a FUCKHEAD.
> 
> 
> PS.
> MODS: PLEASE BAN THIS IDIOT!


Agreed!


----------



## madrigalkustoms

schwinn1966 said:


> Forks $125 Shipped


really like the forks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

ATX said:


> rip-off


if you don't have nothing nice to say, don't say nothing at all.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

schwinn1966 said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is everytime you open your mouth shit comes out. It's real easy to talk shit behing a computer. I really feel sorry for your ass. Especially for those that have to be around you. You are pure shit and a FUCKHEAD.
> 
> 
> PS.
> MODS: PLEASE BAN THIS IDIOT!


Well Said..


----------



## lilmikew86

x2:thumbsup:


kajumbo said:


> THEY ALL SHOULD SWALLOW


----------



## HOTSHOT956

schwinn1966 said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is everytime you open your mouth shit comes out. It's real easy to talk shit behind a computer. I really feel sorry for your ass. Especially for those that have to be around you. You are pure shit and a FUCKHEAD.
> 
> 
> PS.
> MODS: PLEASE BAN THIS IDIOT!


X2.


----------



## lesstime

Ttt


----------



## lesstime

Humm


----------



## steve 67 impala

anyone got headsets for a RADIO FLYER and crank bearing sets ? instead of shity plastic bushing !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a top bar for my son's Lil Tiger...










and started customizing the Schwinn Mini Cruiser... still need to cut down bend and drill the fork...


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Looking for a schwinn lil tiger seat don't matter the condition of the upholstry since Im going to redo it. Let me know thanks.


----------



## lesstime

might be able to find one on ebay or schwinn1966 might have one hiding


----------



## Amahury760

Looking for a 12" Lil tiger, post pictures and prices. I know of eBay. But had bad experiences with it, so rather get something from here. Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Tiger rims for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil tiger seat post


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil tiger fork


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil tiger handlebars


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil tiger chainguard


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil tiger Crank and sprocket with bearings and hardware


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lil tiger chainguard


Sold


----------



## somerstyle

I'm looking for some radio flyer back trike wheels. Hit me up if u have some


----------



## idillon

HOTSHOT956 said:


> X2.


 x2 x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lil tiger seat post


Sold


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

somerstyle said:


> I'm looking for some radio flyer back trike wheels. Hit me up if u have some


I have a set with tires make me an offer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lil tiger fork


Sold


----------



## rollinoldskoo

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lil tiger handlebars


how much?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rollinoldskoo said:


> how much?


Pm sent


----------



## ripsta85

For sale or trade looking for other. 12" parts springer forks or custom parts wheels PM me for more info


----------



## ripsta85

ripsta85 said:


> For sale or trade looking for other. 12" parts springer forks or custom parts wheels PM me for more info


I can powder coat to any color you want for an extra fee


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ripsta85 said:


> I can powder coat to any color you want for an extra fee


how much shipped? USPS Parcel Post to 96819


----------



## rollinoldskoo

missed out on the green Lil Tiger homie was selling so i got a different one on eBay










my 2 younger sons gonna be able to ride together...


----------



## R0L0

I have some 12" bent forks and twisted fork bars for sale pm me if interested also have 12" twisted sissy bars. All parts still need plating.


----------



## Clown Confusion

E.C. ROLO said:


> I have some 12" bent forks and twisted fork bars for sale pm me if interested also have 12" twisted sissy bars. All parts still need plating.


pm me pics of sissy bars


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> I have some 12" bent forks and twisted fork bars for sale pm me if interested also have 12" twisted sissy bars. All parts still need plating.


here are the forks I have to find the sissy bar it's here in my house somewhere lol










rim and tire not inlcuded


----------



## R0L0

Clown Confusion said:


> pm me pics of sissy bars


i cant find it right now but i do have an Og lil tiger sissy bar for 35 shipped


----------



## ripsta85

Nice forks


E.C. ROLO said:


> here are the forks I have to find the sissy bar it's here in my house somewhere lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim and tire not inlcuded


----------



## R0L0

ripsta85 said:


> Nice forks


thx bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

found another 12" bike today. It's a Gary Fisher "Starfish"










the complete lineup.... without the Radio Flyer crap


----------



## 55800

rollinoldskoo said:


> found another 12" bike today. It's a Gary Fisher "Starfish"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the complete lineup.... without the Radio Flyer crap


nice!!!


----------



## 55800

12"-16" custom engraved show chrome handle bars for sale HMU


----------



## texastrike

Any one have lil tiger parts for sale I'm looking for fenders and sissy bar


----------



## David831

texastrike said:


> Any one have lil tiger parts for sale I'm looking for fenders and sissy bar


i seen sum fenders on ebay


----------



## rollinoldskoo

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> i seen sum fenders on ebay


fucking crazy.... people bid it up over $100


----------



## David831

KUS STUPID LIL KIDS WIT FAKE ACCOUNTS BID WIT NO CHANCE OF BUYING IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> KUS STUPID LIL KIDS WIT FAKE ACCOUNTS BID WIT NO CHANCE OF BUYING IT


:werd: not much more money for a complete bike


----------



## BuddysLowriders

12" Custom Frame with matching Fenders. Currently for sale on Ebay. Start bid $129.95 w/ free shipping. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25104159400...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1221


----------



## Clown Confusion

seen this on ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Lowrider...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a733eba95


----------



## madrigalkustoms

972]












































The forks that will be going on my son's lil tiger.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> seen this on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Lowrider...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a733eba95


Any trades?


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Any trades?


That's guy dat I got my fiber glad fenders


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> 12"-16" custom engraved show chrome handle bars for sale HMU


SOLD


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> That's guy dat I got my fiber glad fenders


Pics of your fenders?


----------



## jones2012

I like it


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pics of your fenders?


heresmy 12' wat u guys think?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

*12 inch radio flyer*

$450


----------



## INKEDUP

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> View attachment 467142
> View attachment 467143
> heresmy 12' wat u guys think?
> View attachment 467373


DAMN THAT LOOKS CLEAN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Lil tiger $175 shipped


----------



## elspock84

new lil tiger for my collection. got this bitch dirt cheap


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Lil tiger $175 shipped
> View attachment 468639


Make an offer....


----------



## David831

Any 12" seat or seat pan for sale pm


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Looking for a Hard Rubber Tire for My Daughters Little Tiger.Anyone have one.Hit Me Up.And Price.Thanks..


----------



## schwinn1966

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looking for a Hard Rubber Tire for My Daughters Little Tiger.Anyone have one.Hit Me Up.And Price.Thanks..


$45 shipped for the pair NOS


----------



## 96tein

schwinn1966 said:


> $45 shipped for the pair NOS


Damn thats a sweet deal..... 

Got any "lil tiger" decals full set in white ? =)


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Ok SCHWINN 1966. I will take them.Please PM Me info or your Phone number.For Payment.Thanks.Richard...:thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Lil tiger $175 shipped
> View attachment 468639


Any offers?


----------



## schwinn1966

Richiecool69elka said:


> Ok SCHWINN 1966. I will take them.Please PM Me info or your Phone number.For Payment.Thanks.Richard...:thumbsup:


pm sent


----------



## Richiecool69elka

schwinn1966 said:


> pm sent


PAID.Thanks Alot...:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

96tein said:


> Damn thats a sweet deal.....
> 
> Got any "lil tiger" decals full set in white ? =)


Let me check...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## madrigalkustoms

*galaxy grey base.

*








*Organic Green Kandy.
bike is getting done. 
*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

madrigalkustoms said:


> *galaxy grey base.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Organic Green Kandy.
> bike is getting done.
> *


Nice Color.Gonna Look Good When its Done...


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Color.Gonna Look Good When its Done...


Thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED

radio flyer chain gaurds i have two would like 15.00 each shipped via usps. or trade for parts pm me for trades or info


----------



## ripsta85

12" huffy with fenders, chain guard, apple seat or lil tiger seat not selling lil tiger seat by itself


----------



## DETACHED

how much for the banana seats there on ebay 20 shipped new. let me know


----------



## ripsta85

DETACHED said:


> how much for the banana seats there on ebay 20 shipped new. let me know


A 12" lil tiger seat? I don't think so if you find one for 20 it's a steal but I just checked and there's none there your prabably talking about the plastics 20" not one form a original lil tiger all metal. I'm not parting this seat out all or nothing


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DETACHED said:


> how much for the banana seats there on ebay 20 shipped new. let me know


Where did you see those?


----------



## DETACHED

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320634864737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ripsta85

DETACHED said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320634864737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 that's not the one I have the one you posted looks pointy at the bottom middle not my stlye seat but not a bad price


----------



## David831

DETACHED said:


> how much for the banana seats there on ebay 20 shipped new. let me know


The last lil tiger seat on ebay acouple of days was 80 dollars almost brand new


----------



## DjChey

*complete 12" lil tiger*







for sale 12" lil tiger complete $200 shipped hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> View attachment 475543
> for sale 12" lil tiger complete $200 shipped hit me up :thumbsup:


Send me ur paypal bro!


----------



## DjChey

elspock84 said:


> Send me ur paypal bro!


 pm send


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> pm send


:h5:


----------



## DjChey

*12" fender*













set 12" fenders asking $50 shipped


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 475543
> for sale 12" lil tiger complete $200 shipped hit me up :thumbsup:


​SOLD


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> ​SOLD


Sassssss :h5:


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 475544
> View attachment 475545
> set 12" fenders asking $50 shipped


 SOLD  damn that was fast


----------



## lesstime

damn spock  always taking everything


----------



## elspock84

Got build MY collection :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> Got build MY collection :thumbsup:


:h5:i got a crate to send you lmao ahahahaa


----------



## Clown Confusion

baby x


----------



## furby714

How u get that fork in did u just change the head set


Clown Confusion said:


> baby x


----------



## ripsta85

Bad ass bike


Clown Confusion said:


> baby x


----------



## ripsta85

Bad ass bike


Clown Confusion said:


> baby x


----------



## Clown Confusion

furby714 said:


> How u get that fork in did u just change the head set


yup change the head set


----------



## furby714

Clown Confusion said:


> yup change the head set


Gracias homie


----------



## 96tein

furby714 said:


> Gracias homie


Nothin a headset an a little die grinder could not fix =) and pics do no justice for the color or bike... One of my fave 12" streets


----------



## furby714

Clown Confusion said:


> yup change the head set


Ey bro those handle bars. Custom made or were can I get m


----------



## Clown Confusion

furby714 said:


> Ey bro those handle bars. Custom made or were can I get m


custom made by *96tein*


----------



## furby714

Clown Confusion said:


> custom made by *96tein*


Sick job sick job


----------



## 408models

Clown Confusion said:


> baby x


ANY BODY KNOW WERE I CAN GET A SET OF WHITE WALL TIRES LIKE THIS FOR 12'' BIKES AND A GOOD SITE FOR LOLO BIKE ACCESORIES?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

408models said:


> ANY BODY KNOW WERE I CAN GET A SET OF WHITE WALL TIRES LIKE THIS FOR 12'' BIKES AND A GOOD SITE FOR LOLO BIKE ACCESORIES?


I have some WhiteWalls.PM Me...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

408models said:


> ANY BODY KNOW WERE I CAN GET A SET OF WHITE WALL TIRES LIKE THIS FOR 12'' BIKES AND A GOOD SITE FOR LOLO BIKE ACCESORIES?


We have a member who sells parts at the swap meet in San Jose. I know he's got those 12" tires and everything.


----------



## 408models

So i just forked out the cash and bought a RePop, figured i could just put everything back on once i piant it, so he could ride it for a while untill i get some accessories for it ,

Painted it this past weekend and put it back together. This is the same color i am going with my 1:1 truck. Yesterday i got the seat done in a grey color. 

I'll post pics tomorrow of it with the new seat. Also need to order the handle grips and pedals. The stock ones were red.


----------



## DjChey

That's sweet but ur right u need white grips n redo the seat ta chingon


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## INKEDUP

rollinoldskoo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

INKEDUP said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::worship: lil man ridding with the big boys


----------



## 408models

OK, HERE MY SON'S BIKE WITH THE NEW UPHOLSTERED GREY SEAT AND PAINTED PEDELS. I'M GONNA ORDER THE GRIPS AND SOME MISC. ACCESORIES SOON


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger seat and sissy bar 50 shipped and 40 shipped on da wheels.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

408models said:


> OK, HERE MY SON'S BIKE WITH THE NEW UPHOLSTERED GREY SEAT AND PAINTED PEDELS. I'M GONNA ORDER THE GRIPS AND SOME MISC. ACCESORIES SOON


looks sick bro... u gonna add some pinstriping to set it off?


----------



## 408models

rollinoldskoo said:


> looks sick bro... u gonna add some pinstriping to set it off?


i'm thinking about it, i wanted to try and keep in close to my 1:1 truck build, but it's for my lil one so i guess i'll make it exciting for him. Wanted to get some airbrushing done on it too but this kid is into alot of things right now. May some angry birds  he really likes that game.


----------



## elspock84

seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


----------



## furby714

Damn homie sickkk


elspock84 said:


> seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


----------



## My95Fleety

came up on this 12" at the Swapmeet for $20  Just missing the fenders.


----------



## 55800

My95Fleety said:


> came up on this 12" at the Swapmeet for $20  Just missing the fenders.
> View attachment 485056


ill give you $40


----------



## elspock84

pics and video in da sun


----------



## Richiecool69elka

elspock84 said:


> pics and video in da sun


Looks Good Bro.Matches My Daughters Little Tiger.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

My95Fleety said:


> came up on this 12" at the Swapmeet for $20  Just missing the fenders.
> View attachment 485056


i got one of those coming from an outer island complete with fenders and training wheels... $45 shipped :biggrin: should be arriving any day...


----------



## DjChey

looking for a front fender for a lil tiger I know one of u homies got more then one to sell XD hmu


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

elspock84 said:


> lil tiger seat and sissy bar 50 shipped and 40 shipped on da wheels.


If its for a 12" ill take the seat.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

DjChey said:


> looking for a front fender for a lil tiger I know one of u homies got more then one to sell XD hmu


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STI...291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d1427a8b


----------



## 55800

ANY 12" FRAMES FOR SALE PM ME!!!...(NOT LOOKING FOR LIL TIGER OR RADIO FLYER)


----------



## DETACHED

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/156437_330384750361924_100001712042706_851117_1352277879_n.jpg
12" heart fender braces, white based, red candied, red flaked, no clear, changed my mind, 65 $ shipped for the pair, still have other one on bike, taking it off tommrow night. if you want additional pictures/info text me 559-920-2751 i do take pay pal and will ship usps priority with tracking number, aka if it ships it fits, wrapped in bubble wrap.


----------



## DETACHED




----------



## My95Fleety

orangecrush719 said:


> ill give you $40


:no: Right now I'm keeping it. I'm planning on building it for my son. I had bee looking for one like that for a while.


----------



## 55800

frame for sale


----------



## 55800

frame sold


----------



## David831

orangecrush719 said:


> frame for sale
> View attachment 487878


Are the rims for sale


----------



## 55800

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Are the rims for sale


not as of right now


----------



## DjChey

*1977 girls lil tiger*































$200 shipped cleean rose girls lil tiger all OG hmu


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 488011
> View attachment 488012
> View attachment 488013
> View attachment 488014
> View attachment 488015
> $200 shipped cleean rose girls lil tiger all OG hmu


SOLD  thanx for looking


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> SOLD  thanx for looking


:h5:


----------



## DjChey

elspock84 said:


> :h5:


 X2


----------



## ATX

custom 12inch gold plated forks- 125 shipped


----------



## el peyotero

DjChey said:


> View attachment 488011
> View attachment 488012
> View attachment 488013
> View attachment 488014
> View attachment 488015
> $200 shipped cleean rose girls lil tiger all OG hmu


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED

DETACHED said:


> View attachment 487623


pair of heart braces for 12" bike 55$ shipped hit me up for additonal pics or if interested.


----------



## DETACHED

make an offer on the heart braces above worst comes we negotitate right?


----------



## 55800

any fenders for sale??


----------



## madrigalkustoms

looking for some lil tiger fenders, or stock 12" fender braces. thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Up for sale






or trade looking for 26" bent springer fork duck tail fenders custom pedals


----------



## My95Fleety

Been going through this whole topic TTT. Thi is a bad ass lil bike!


----------



## 78mc

My95Fleety said:


> Been going through this whole topic TTT. Thi is a bad ass lil bike!
> View attachment 490859


King sting. Yeah it is...


----------



## el peyotero

My95Fleety said:


> Been going through this whole topic TTT. Thi is a bad ass lil bike!
> View attachment 490859


daaaamn thats so fuckin sick


----------



## 55800

newest project in the works


----------



## My95Fleety

orangecrush719 said:


> newest project in the works
> View attachment 491372


is that frame custome made? or what kind is it?


----------



## 55800

My95Fleety said:


> is that frame custome made? or what kind is it?


Its a dyno


----------



## My95Fleety

orangecrush719 said:


> Its a dyno


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT!!!


----------



## furby714

DjChey said:


> up for sale a project lil tiger need to be cleaned up but is a good start I send some white pedals as soon as i find them in my pile XD $125 shipped lmk if u want it


If u wana part out lmk need a chain gaurd


----------



## 78mc

It's crazy how many people are building radical 12'' bikes.. The next two years are going to be crazy.......hno:


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> It's crazy how many people are building radical 12'' bikes.. The next two years are going to be crazy.......hno:


Yeah its about to get intresting real quick...


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Yeah its about to get intresting real quick...


 yeah it is...............


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## furby714

schwinn1966 said:


>


Really nice homie u make some sick parts


----------



## DjChey

schwinn1966 said:


>


 DAMNNNNNNNNNNN nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> Yeah its about to get intresting real quick...


X 916


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

schwinn1966 said:


>


How much i want them


----------



## schwinn1966

Pm offer


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> View attachment 499798


Was up homie it's Jose.


----------



## Yoshinoya

Wat up dawg watchu doin


----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> Wat up dawg watchu doin


Not much just here n u


----------



## Yoshinoya

Hitchu up on fb dawg


----------



## DjChey

Looking for a seat n sissy bar for a lil tiger lmk also have parts to trade


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got another 12".....


----------



## smiley602

schwinn1966 said:


>


Sent you a pm


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## schwinn1966

$150 
for the wheels.

$25 each for the braces (Sale Pending on the Braces).


----------



## el peyotero

anyone have pics of a lil tiger with the fenders painted to match the frame?


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a new neck and handlebars for my son's bike....










and found another fukkin clean one...


----------



## My95Fleety

el peyotero said:


> anyone have pics of a lil tiger with the fenders painted to match the frame?


I looked in most of my pics I've taken and nothing. they all have chrome fenders!


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> came up on this 12" at the Swapmeet for $20  Just missing the fenders.
> View attachment 485056


Does anyone know what kind of other fenders would go/fit good on this? I got it with no fenders.


----------



## furby714

Were u get the bars at need to pairs lmk thnx


rollinoldskoo said:


> got a new neck and handlebars for my son's bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and found another fukkin clean one...


----------



## el peyotero

My95Fleety said:


> I looked in most of my pics I've taken and nothing. they all have chrome fenders!


its all good homie thanks for checking. same here, all my pics got chrome ones. Im going to just rechrome the ones i got anyways so its all good


----------



## Richiecool69elka

el peyotero said:


> anyone have pics of a lil tiger with the fenders painted to match the frame?


Theres a Pic of a Red one in the 2012 Woodland Show Pics thread.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

el peyotero said:


> its all good homie thanks for checking. same here, all my pics got chrome ones. Im going to just rechrome the ones i got anyways so its all good


Streetlow Woodland 2012 Thread.


----------



## My95Fleety

Richiecool69elka said:


> Streetlow Woodland 2012 Thread.




:dunno:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...and-ca-car-show-sunday-july-1st-2012-a-7.html


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/340257-streetlow-woodland-2012-a.html


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/340257-streetlow-woodland-2012-a.html


Thanks...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

The bars on the bike with the springer I got at a local bike shop... the other bars came with the bike... I tried contacting Trek for parts but unavailable.. one year only model


----------



## furby714

Damm serioo how much do da bars n springer go for cuz i need some homie for a 12


rollinoldskoo said:


> The bars on the bike with the springer I got at a local bike shop... the other bars came with the bike... I tried contacting Trek for parts but unavailable.. one year only model


----------



## rollinoldskoo

That's just a 16" strait fork... sits a little high but can be modified to be a bent fork... 16" bent fork is way too big... I'll check the price and name for the handlebars and get back to you


----------



## furby714

rollinoldskoo said:


> That's just a 16" strait fork... sits a little high but can be modified to be a bent fork... 16" bent fork is way too big... I'll check the price and name for the handlebars and get back to you


Orite lmk bro thnx


----------



## DETACHED

i got a homeboy looking for a stock radio flyer frame, please dont come at me with some bullshit 100 dollar prices n shit, cause he can get a new one all day long at target with wheels n shit for 75 out the door. all he wants is a frame. let me know if anybody has just the frame for sale.


----------



## ARAYA

hexagon frame 16" with bent springer fork (handmade), sissybar (handmade), 16" banana seat (recovered), full paint brush


----------



## elspock84

DETACHED said:


> i got a homeboy looking for a stock radio flyer frame, please dont come at me with some bullshit 100 dollar prices n shit, cause he can get a new one all day long at target with wheels n shit for 75 out the door. all he wants is a frame. let me know if anybody has just the frame for sale.


Well tell ur homie to just get it at target.


----------



## David831

I got one make an offerd


----------



## My95Fleety

elspock84 said:


> Well tell ur homie to just get it at target.


:werd:


----------



## DjChey

*Red lil Tiger OG grips*

























clean Lil Tiger grips OG $25 shipped lmk :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966

$50 shipped 12"


----------



## DjChey

Looking for a lil tiger sissy bar lmk


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT!!!


----------



## DjChey

*project lil tiger*

I got this lil tiger for sale just no wheels sold them already everything is there to put it together just took it apart to spray it but never got to it got other projects that I'm working on so now to let someone else that ones a lil project to finish it asking $180 shipped let me know if your interested :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

el peyotero said:


> anyone have pics of a lil tiger with the fenders painted to match the frame?


I just found this one from vegas 2010. Fenders dont match the frame paint but its close.


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger for the homie el peyotero's daughter. black base and royal blue flake.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anybody looking for a lil tiger frame? I might have one for sale.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

frame only for sale.... hit me up hard to find schwinn mini cruiser


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

schwinn1966 said:


> $150
> for the wheels.
> 
> $25 each for the braces (Sale Pending on the Braces).



Are you selling the the wheel on the left by itself or are you selling them by the pair


----------



## schwinn1966

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Are you selling the the wheel on the left by itself or are you selling them by the pair


pm sent


----------



## 55800

my sons


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

orangecrush719 said:


> my sons
> View attachment 526227
> View attachment 526225


Nice :worship:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

orangecrush719 said:


> my sons
> View attachment 526227
> View attachment 526225


Looks Good Bro.Do you do The Painting? Cuz That Stroller your doing Looks Good Also.:nicoderm:


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> I got this lil tiger for sale just no wheels sold them already everything is there to put it together just took it apart to spray it but never got to it got other projects that I'm working on so now to let someone else that ones a lil project to finish it asking $180 shipped let me know if your interested :thumbsup:
> View attachment 518979
> View attachment 518980
> View attachment 518981


NEED it GONE by FRIDAY $135 shipped lmk


----------



## My95Fleety

orangecrush719 said:


> my sons
> View attachment 526227
> View attachment 526225


Looks NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Tiger frame and forks for sale. What you see is what you get. Shoot me an offer.


----------



## fresnocustoms559

JEFFREY JAMES taking first place @ TOP DOGS car & bike show......


----------



## DjChey

fresnocustoms559 said:


> JEFFREY JAMES taking first place @ TOP DOGS car & bike show......


DAMn this bike is clean


----------



## My95Fleety

fresnocustoms559 said:


> JEFFREY JAMES taking first place @ TOP DOGS car & bike show......


I like this bike!! Like the seet too.


----------



## My95Fleety

Does anyone have any more pics of this bike?


----------



## 96tein

My95Fleety said:


> Does anyone have any more pics of this bike?
> View attachment 529156


Hit up bonecollector, that is his 12" hathorn he built.. I believe he has pics on his page actually


----------



## 96tein

Looking for a set of White Schwinn grips for a lil tiger/pixie convertable new not old awn worn out


----------



## schwinn1966

96tein said:


> Hit up bonecollector, that is his 12" hathorn he built.. I believe he has pics on his page actually


:twak: SCHWINN


----------



## 96tein

schwinn1966 said:


> :twak: SCHWINN


Well we know its a lil tiger but you know what I mean... LoL


----------



## the bone collector

Its a schwinn. (lil spitfire) aka "The LuckyBastard" spoiled Brother of the "lil Bastard"  I'm in a No Hawthorne allowed club


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

the bone collector said:


> Its a schwinn. (lil spitfire) aka "The LuckyBastard" spoiled Brother of the "lil Bastard"  I'm in a No Hawthorne allowed club
> View attachment 530541



like i seen a fukkn ghost!!!!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

96tein said:


> Hit up bonecollector, that is his 12" hathorn he built.. I believe he has pics on his page actually





the bone collector said:


> Its a schwinn. (lil spitfire) aka "The LuckyBastard" spoiled Brother of the "lil Bastard"  I'm in a No Hawthorne allowed club
> View attachment 530541


:thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## My95Fleety

Hey everyone if you have a second could you please click on the link and vote 5 stars for my sons picture with his lil tiger. Help him with this back to school pic contest. Thanks much appreciated.

http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?comp=158966


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

Last day of voting. If you can could please clink on the link and vote 5 for my sons picture. Thanks!

http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?comp=158966


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Got Some Little Tiger Hard Rubber "BRAND NEW" Tires For Sale.Post Pics Later.Pm Me for price.Also Got Some 12 inch Cheng Shing White Wall Tires used but never ridden on.*SOLD*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

BRAND NEW..


















All Wrapped and Ready To Go... *SOLD*


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## My95Fleety

undercover231322 said:


>


dammmm this is bad asss!!!! :worship: did you do the frame?


----------



## undercover231322

I got original Frame and parts from schwinn1966.
Mike L from toyshop and Ripsta85 choped the frame and assembled it.
Crato did the paint.


----------



## schwinn1966

Love it! I think might look better without the chainguard. Show off the body work.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> BRAND NEW..
> View attachment 531772
> View attachment 531773
> View attachment 531774
> All Wrapped and Ready To Go... *SOLD*


....


----------



## undercover231322

schwinn1966 said:


> Love it! I think might look better without the chainguard. Show off the body work.


I agree but my son is 2 years old and it's his daily.


----------



## 96tein

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CLEAR PICTURE OF THE 
SCHWINN "lil tiger" NO BRAKES DECAL. THE ONE WITH THE TIGER ON IT... I NEED IT YESTERDAY..... ANYONE PLEASE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CLEAR PICTURE OF THE
> SCHWINN "lil tiger" NO BRAKES DECAL. THE ONE WITH THE TIGER ON IT... I NEED IT YESTERDAY..... ANYONE PLEASE


eBay?


----------



## 96tein

socios b.c. prez said:


> eBay?


Been lookin all day. I dont wanna buy I just need the image, the ones I find areTo blurry when I enlarge them...


----------



## DjChey

look on Schwinn1966 pics he has a lot


----------



## Richiecool69elka

96tein said:


> Been lookin all day. I dont wanna buy I just need the image, the ones I find areTo blurry when I enlarge them...


i Have The Decal But The Pic Wont Come Out Good.Couse Its White.I will See what I can Do and Get Back To You.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

96tein said:


> DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CLEAR PICTURE OF THE
> SCHWINN "lil tiger" NO BRAKES DECAL. THE ONE WITH THE TIGER ON IT... I NEED IT YESTERDAY..... ANYONE PLEASE


Hope This Pic Helps.If You Still Need It.


----------



## 96tein

Good lookin homie, found what I needed


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## Wicked95

Here is a picture of my sons 12" Lil Tiger "Simple and Clean" Thanks John for the picture.


----------



## My95Fleety

Wicked95 said:


> Here is a picture of my sons 12" Lil Tiger "Simple and Clean" Thanks John for the picture.



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## My95Fleety

undercover231322 said:


>





rollinoldskoo said:


>



TTT!!! For the 12" bikes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

][/QUOTE]

Anybody got some handlebars like the ones with the springer fork or nos were i can get some thnx


----------



## Clown Confusion

my nephew Xavier Rangel 12''Schwinn Lil tiger BABY X


----------



## lesstime

any one got a seatpost with shim???


----------



## lesstime

Clown Confusion said:


> my nephew Xavier Rangel 12''Schwinn Lil tiger BABY X


looks good mike


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for 12'' training wheels


----------



## CE 707

Looking good


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Clown Confusion said:


> my nephew Xavier Rangel 12''Schwinn Lil tiger BABY X


real nice!


----------



## My95Fleety

Dumb question. How much should a 12 inch solid rubber tire for a lil tiger measure from end to end or from the inside? I just got a pair and one has 9 and the other a 12 stamped inside. But they are both the same size like 9".


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## el peyotero

FOR SALE, original Schwinn Lil Tiger wheels and tires (solid). PM me an offer








[/IMG]


----------



## David831

I need a 16" seatpan n seat


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone got a lil Tiger or a radical 12" for sale or trade? If so hit me up in pm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

furby714 said:


> Anybody got some handlebars like the ones with the springer fork or nos were i can get some thnx


WALD 1066 http://www.waldsports.com/index.cfm/1066handlebars.html

should be able to get a any local bike shop easily


----------



## furby714

rollinoldskoo said:


> WALD 1066 http://www.waldsports.com/index.cfm/1066handlebars.html
> 
> should be able to get a any local bike shop easily


Thnx man


----------



## DjChey

*lil tiger*

$200 SHIPPED LET ME KNOW


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT!


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> $200 SHIPPED LET ME KNOW


$185 shipped by Friday lmk ASAP


----------



## My95Fleety

Check out this NOS lil tiger new in the box on ebay going over $1,500 now
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-SCHWIN...063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec21c541f


----------



## 96tein

My95Fleety said:


> Check out this NOS lil tiger new in the box on ebay going over $1,500 f[/URL]


seen this earlier this morning.... Clean with everything including box... I wonder what it will go for cause at $1500 an 29 bids it still has n(t reached its reserve price..


----------



## DjChey

That mofu is bad ass talk about N O S dammmnnnnnnnnnnn clean


----------



## 55800

I got a 12" custom frame kandy painted patterns silver leaf n pinstripng w/ matching fenders and baseball bat comes with chrome lucky 7 sprocket for sale pm of intrested and i will get back to u pics will b up tomarrow $450 obo


----------



## 55800




----------



## idillon

looks good, who did the pinstriping on this?


----------



## 55800

idillon said:


> looks good, who did the pinstriping on this?


Guy named Chuckie here in colorado springs


----------



## idillon

he did a very nice job:thumbsup: id get it off you if i didnt have so many projects going on already, good luck with the sale


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> $200 SHIPPED LET ME KNOW


TTT


----------



## KIPPY

LOOKING FOR THE MIDDLE BAR FOR A TIGER


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## DjChey

Still got a blue lil tiger $165 shipped if anyone is intrested lmk


----------



## DVS

Ok so I'm starting to look into a lil tiger for my son and I have questions. 

1. What's the difference between the ones with solid sprockets and full wrap around chainguard and the ones with regular chain guard and slotted sprocket?
2. Did some come with springers or are those after market?
3. Were solid tires with thin white walls the only option


----------



## lesstime

1. price and looks lol
2. aftermarket 
they was the only option but now with little to no mod you can get rims with tube tires and fat whitewall on there 
just membere they only had one class for 12inch this last year so street go with all customs even if theres enuf to make diffrent class

good luck on you build am sure it will come out sick


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Tiger frame and fork for sale.


----------



## DVS

lesstime said:


> 1. price and looks lol
> 2. aftermarket
> they was the only option but now with little to no mod you can get rims with tube tires and fat whitewall on there
> just membere they only had one class for 12inch this last year so street go with all customs even if theres enuf to make diffrent class
> 
> good luck on you build am sure it will come out sick


Thanks. This one will be a nice rider, going to keep it OG as possible. So what's a good price on a complete bike? Found one on ebay that's going for $175 i believe but nobodys bid on it. Maybe offer him a cash price if no bids come through.


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> Still got a blue lil tiger $165 shipped if anyone is intrested lmk





socios b.c. prez said:


> Lil Tiger frame and fork for sale.





DVS said:


> Thanks. This one will be a nice rider, going to keep it OG as possible. So what's a good price on a complete bike? Found one on ebay that's going for $175 i believe but nobodys bid on it. Maybe offer him a cash price if no bids come through.


hit these two guys up they always help me get what i need or schwinn1966 he too helps out alot the most i paid for one was 175 and the lowest i paid was free so in that range is great


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Thanks. This one will be a nice rider, going to keep it OG as possible. So what's a good price on a complete bike? Found one on ebay that's going for $175 i believe but nobodys bid on it. Maybe offer him a cash price if no bids come through.


If your going og then try to find one that's complete cause its going to cost more to piece it together. If your going custom them you can buy a stripped one since you will need to sell some stuff from it.


----------



## DVS

Wicked95 said:


> Here is a picture of my sons 12" Lil Tiger "Simple and Clean" Thanks John for the picture.


Really like how this bike looks


----------



## DVS

socios b.c. prez said:


> If your going og then try to find one that's complete cause its going to cost more to piece it together. If your going custom them you can buy a stripped one since you will need to sell some stuff from it.


Yeah I'm looking for a complete bike. I saw the blue one on here but I'm not going to jump on the first one I see. No rush to buy anything.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

DVS said:


> Ok so I'm starting to look into a lil tiger for my son and I have questions.
> 
> 1. What's the difference between the ones with solid sprockets and full wrap around chainguard and the ones with regular chain guard and slotted sprocket?


the years they were made.... the slotted with regular chainguard are older 60s maybe early 70s too.... but the full wrap chainguard was newer 70s-up 

there are different fenders too


----------



## DVS

rollinoldskoo said:


> the years they were made.... the slotted with regular chainguard are older 60s maybe early 70s too.... but the full wrap chainguard was newer 70s-up
> 
> there are different fenders too


Right on thanks a lot. There are two newer ones on ebay right now for a grip.


----------



## lesstime

DVS said:


> Right on thanks a lot. There are two newer ones on ebay right now for a grip.


there one a few post back for 150


----------



## DVS

I saw it thanks


----------



## lesstime

anytime bro


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


Wicked95 said:


> Here is a picture of my sons 12" Lil Tiger "Simple and Clean" Thanks John for the picture.


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety

Does anyone have pics of have of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place 12 inch bikes at the Vegas Super Show?


----------



## David831

My95Fleety said:


> Does anyone have pics of have of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place 12 inch bikes at the Vegas Super Show?


I dont got pics but 1st hellboy 2nd my pink bike n 3rd lesstime


----------



## lesstime

]I dont got pics but 1st hellboy 2nd my pink bike n 3rd LASTWISH


----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## ripsta85

Sick

http://www.kidkustoms.com/EnzoTrike.html


----------



## R0L0

ripsta85 said:


> Sick
> 
> http://www.kidkustoms.com/EnzoTrike.html


ya that is sick but that price tag is high.... considering its not the complete trike for 950.00


----------



## ripsta85

E.C. ROLO said:


> ya that is sick but that price tag is high.... considering its not the complete trike for 950.00


Yes tag I high but looks nice with the fenders and leafing they do it to make money not as a hobby I would guess sown thing like that with the candy paint and all would cost about 400-500 to do with the fenders


----------



## Lil Spanks

Where can i get the 12 springer forks at??


----------



## R0L0

Lil Spanks said:


> Where can i get the 12 springer forks at??


Schwinn1966


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Im lookin for some schwinn grips white or dark green for a lil tiger pm me if u know where i can find them thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MR50CHEVY said:


> Im lookin for some schwinn grips white or dark green for a lil tiger pm me if u know where i can find them thanks


There's a set of green ones on eBay.


----------



## lesstime

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I dont got pics but 1st hellboy 2nd my pink bike n 3rd lesstime





lesstime said:


> ]I dont got pics but 1st hellboy 2nd my pink bike n 3rd LASTWISH


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

coming soon /\ updated soon\/


----------



## Lil Spanks

Twilite 2 COMING SOON.....


----------



## lesstime

Lil Spanks said:


> Twilite 2 COMING SOON.....


hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Twilite 2 COMING SOON.....


Is going to be that shitty radio flyer your buying huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Is going to be that shitty radio flyer your buying huh?


Which one??...i got a stock one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Which one??...i got a stock one


I thought you were going to buy the one someone posted that was already primered?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Nooopeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Nooopeee


You should have kept the first one. I would have done more mods or made new parts for it or something to keep it different.


----------



## DjChey

*12" parts*





























































got some 12" parts for sale 12" personal seat fits lil tiger $55 shipped OG lil Tiger front and back wheels $45 shipped OG lil Tiger white grips $35 shipped hit me up if u need them parts :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> View attachment 565972
> View attachment 565980
> View attachment 565979
> View attachment 565978
> View attachment 565977
> View attachment 565976
> View attachment 565975
> View attachment 565974
> View attachment 565973
> View attachment 565981
> got some 12" parts for sale 12" personal seat fits lil tiger $55 shipped OG lil Tiger front and back wheels $45 shipped OG lil Tiger white grips $35 shipped hit me up if u need them parts :thumbsup:


nice


----------



## fresnocustoms559




----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 565972
> View attachment 565980
> View attachment 565979
> View attachment 565978
> View attachment 565977
> View attachment 565976
> View attachment 565975
> View attachment 565974
> View attachment 565973
> View attachment 565981
> got some 12" parts for sale 12" personal seat fits lil tiger $55 shipped OG lil Tiger front and back wheels $45 shipped OG lil Tiger white grips $35 shipped hit me up if u need them parts :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Mine


----------



## madrigalkustoms

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Mine


Coming out sick.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Where do i get custom parts for 10" or 12" bikes, like wheels, tires, coasters etc...


----------



## oneofakind

GOT ME A LIL TIGER TODAY..








DONT KNOW WHAT IMA DO WITH IT YET...


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> GOT ME A LIL TIGER TODAY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT KNOW WHAT IMA DO WITH IT YET...


;
nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

schwinn lil tiger black base and western blue flake.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Looking for some daytons for the 12...anybody has any?


----------



## lesstime




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## DVS

oneofakind said:


> GOT ME A LIL TIGER TODAY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT KNOW WHAT IMA DO WITH IT YET...


You're going to sell it to me because you're a great person.


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


>


Were gonna see MA in this line up real soon.


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> Were gonna see MA in this line up real soon.


2013?????


----------



## kajumbo

socios b.c. prez said:


> Were gonna see MA in this line up real soon.


don't forget PLASTIC XPLOSIVE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> 2013?????


Fo sho!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

kajumbo said:


> don't forget PLASTIC XPLOSIVE


----------



## Clown Confusion

SPOKE TO A PSYCHIC THE OTHER DAY....I SLAP HER AND ASK...DID YOU SEE THAT COMING???


----------



## Clown Confusion

painted my white walls


----------



## Clown Confusion

a brothers love still got a lot to do before its done


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 571105
> 
> a brothers love still got a lot to do before its done


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> :thumbsup:


only took one hour to do the tires


----------



## CE 707

thats not to bad


----------



## David831

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 571105
> 
> a brothers love still got a lot to do before its done


Coming out nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

lesstime said:


>


WTF IS IT?? WANNA BE SUPERMAN BIKE??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> WTF IS IT?? WANNA BE SUPERMAN BIKE??


I think it's third place.


----------



## DVS

Do you guys know where I can find some training wheels? Ebay has some but they are all listed for 20 inch.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Do you guys know where I can find some training wheels? Ebay has some but they are all listed for 20 inch.


Those are going to be tough to find.


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Those are going to be tough to find.


call me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> call me


no


----------



## David831

DVS said:


> Do you guys know where I can find some training wheels? Ebay has some but they are all listed for 20 inch.


Which ones u looking fOr


----------



## DVS

looking for this kind of training wheels.


----------



## David831

DVS said:


> looking for this kind of training wheels.


I got those for 14 at my local sears in the bike section in salinas


----------



## DVS

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I got those for 14 at my local sears in the bike section in salinas


The Schwinn training wheels


----------



## elspock84

DVS said:


> The Schwinn training wheels


Good luck finding them


----------



## David831

DVS said:


> The Schwinn training wheels


Yea bro try youre local sears or there website i got myne a week ago on sears store


----------



## MR50CHEVY

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Yea bro try youre local sears or there website i got myne a week ago on sears store



Im lookin for the same so sears store can u post a link or somethin


----------



## David831

MR50CHEVY said:


> Im lookin for the same so sears store can u post a link or somethin


Welll i cant frm my fone ill try tomaro or chek the website n type it bro


----------



## smiley602

http://m.sears.com/keyword.do?vName...=&keyword=schwinn+training+wheels&value1=scan

chrome training wheels from sears


----------



## 96tein

Are you guys looking for the o.g. Style training wheels an trailing arms with the script Schwinn logo or just the replacment tires.. If just rim an tires Sears or even Walmart. The trailing arms are a little harder to find in o.g. But after market can be customised to fit your bike..........


----------



## My95Fleety

My boys bike at the Vegas Super Show 12. (Picture Taken By Cisco Kidd Photography)


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for 12'' seat


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

My Daughters Bike.Left The Bar Off Since It's A Girls Bike.Also Got The Training Wheels.Just Havent Put Them On.


----------



## 96tein

Richiecool69elka said:


> My Daughters Bike.Left The Bar Off Since It's A Girls Bike.Also Got The Training Wheels.Just Havent Put Them On.
> View attachment 577855


Lookin good bud. You gonna show it at all. Be good to see all the 12" bikes together at a couple showes


----------



## kajumbo

Richiecool69elka said:


> My Daughters Bike.Left The Bar Off Since It's A Girls Bike.Also Got The Training Wheels.Just Havent Put Them On.
> View attachment 577855


damn bro nice work .. that is clean


----------



## 96tein

Might be in the market for a few custome parts soon. Un plated raw faced or maybe even rims. Not sure yet what ill need


----------



## Est.1979

Richiecool69elka said:


> My Daughters Bike.Left The Bar Off Since It's A Girls Bike.Also Got The Training Wheels.Just Havent Put Them On.
> View attachment 577855


Wow!! I would love to have something like that for my daughter...


----------



## Clown Confusion

Richiecool69elka said:


> My Daughters Bike.Left The Bar Off Since It's A Girls Bike.Also Got The Training Wheels.Just Havent Put Them On.
> View attachment 577855


nice im loving it


----------



## DVS

Just picked this up for my little guy.








Needs a rear fender though. Who has one for me.


----------



## DjChey

DVS said:


> Just picked this up for my little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a rear fender though. Who has one for me.


that's one clean lil tiger hope u find a fender for it


----------



## Richiecool69elka

96tein said:


> Lookin good bud. You gonna show it at all. Be good to see all the 12" bikes together at a couple showes


Thanks :thumbsup:. Not Sure If Im Gonna Show It.Believe it or Not.This Bike was done before My Daughter was Born.Shes 14 Now.Never Really Showed it But She wants to.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

kajumbo said:


> damn bro nice work .. that is clean


Thanks Bro.I Appreciate you comment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Clown Confusion said:


> nice im loving it


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Est.1979 said:


> Wow!! I would love to have something like that for my daughter...


Thanks Bro.GOD Bless..


----------



## DVS

DjChey said:


> that's one clean lil tiger hope u find a fender for it


Thanks, seen a couple on ebay last week and now that I need one there are none.


----------



## Clown Confusion

beat it into shape


----------



## DjChey

^^^true I got a ballhead hammer and started ding it out on one of my own and then I rolled it out straight with straightning tool to roll fenders and then took it to the chrome shop and they did there magic


----------



## DVS

I'll talk to my metal guy. I'll probably still need a fender brace though.


----------



## lesstime

Ill send you pic tonight pm number


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> I'll talk to my metal guy. I'll probably still need a fender brace though.


You can save both of those. See if you can put it on a vice to straighten it out.


----------



## lesstime

going to put this on baby blues


----------



## Clown Confusion

DVS said:


> I'll talk to my metal guy. I'll probably still need a fender brace though.


ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Schwinn...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc8e31e63


----------



## Clown Confusion

heres brothers love and baby x


----------



## lesstime

Clown Confusion said:


> heres brothers love and baby x
> View attachment 578876
> 
> View attachment 578877
> 
> View attachment 578878









LASTWISH ,BABYBLUES,ELGRINGO ,,,, we should do a pool table topic lol


----------



## lesstime

Clown Confusion said:


> heres brothers love and baby x
> View attachment 578876
> 
> View attachment 578877
> 
> View attachment 578878


looking sick


----------



## DjChey

*lil tiger for sale*

got this blue lil tiger only MISSING SISSY BAR and didn't have grips but other then that its complete its ready to ship to your door before Christmas so if intrested hit me up Im only asking $145 shipped because its missing the sissy bar I had no luck on catching one so custom is the way to go on this one


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> got this blue lil tiger only MISSING SISSY BAR and didn't have grips but other then that its complete its ready to ship to your door before Christmas so if intrested hit me up Im only asking $145 shipped because its missing the sissy bar I had no luck on catching one so custom is the way to go on this one


thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

saw this on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-sch...301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416f2f0765


----------



## Justin-Az

Clown Confusion said:


> saw this on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-sch...301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416f2f0765


Thats a good deal, if it wasnt the holidays Id snatch that up.
:tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any projects that complete or already done up for sale ?


----------



## DVS

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Any projects that complete or already done up for sale ?


I might have the red one for sale if I can get a guy online to ship out one he has. I'll let you know in a day or two.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> I might have the red one for sale if I can get a guy online to ship out one he has. I'll let you know in a day or two.


Alright let me know bro thank u


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright let me know bro thank u


If your interested it got most of a 12" radio flyer except a few parts bro let me know


----------



## 96tein

"lil Tigress" might be up for sale soon... Im really thinking about it....


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> "lil Tigress" might be up for sale soon... Im really thinking about it....


You got any pics of lil tigress?


----------



## lesstime

96tein said:


> "lil Tigress" might be up for sale soon... Im really thinking about it....


dont do it


----------



## Justin-Az

lesstime said:


> dont do it
> View attachment 581635


Man thats nice. I starting to really like these 12" bikes as can fit them in my car and store them without taking up to much space. If you do sale it what kinda price you going to ask?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need handle bars/goose neck/tbar/spring n crown for a 12inch radio flyer bike. ASAP before chrimsas


----------



## lesstime

Justin-Az said:


> Man thats nice. I starting to really like these 12" bikes as can fit them in my car and store them without taking up to much space. If you do sale it what kinda price you going to ask?


belive it or not but that is ONE OF A KIND BUILD right there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

lesstime said:


> belive it or not but that is ONE OF A KIND BUILD right there


Yup there is more frame mods in that bike than a radical! I wouldn't sell it for less than 800 if I was him, just my opinion!


----------



## R0L0

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yup there is more frame mods in that bike than a radical! I wouldn't sell it for less than 800 if I was him, just my opinion!


hell I shoud buy it and show it with Sucka Free when its done... Kev hit me up my ninja!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

STILL LOOKING FOR LIL TIGER OR 12inch bike fix up or project need to be complete no parts missing


----------



## Justin-Az

smiley602 said:


> http://m.sears.com/keyword.do?vName...=&keyword=schwinn+training+wheels&value1=scan
> 
> chrome training wheels from sears


Will these fit 12" lil tiger? I ask because the description says for 16"-20" bikes.


----------



## DVS

Cleaned up pretty good with some steel wool on the chrome and glass cleaner for the paint.


----------



## Justin-Az

DVS said:


>


Anybody know where to get the front and back racks and the speedometer for 12"? Ive looked on ebay and fnr but cant find the racks.


----------



## 96tein

Justin-Az said:


> Anybody know where to get the front and back racks and the speedometer for 12"? Ive looked on ebay and fnr but cant find the racks.


Manny made his racks front an rear the speedometer. Is a basic Schwinn speedometer made to fit...


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> Manny made his racks front an rear the speedometer. Is a basic Schwinn speedometer made to fit...


Thanks.


----------



## Justin-Az

Hello, I have a few more questions. 1. I see the bat holders for sale on ebay for 50 bucks but doesnt say what size bat they use. Anyone know what size bat fits? 2. I see allot of pictures of lil tigers on fat whites and think it looks sik but want to know where the fat whites come from. I have a fnr dealers account but only see them in 12.5" , is that the correct ones?


----------



## 96tein

Yes correct tire size just gotta get the rims as well. As for bat holder hit up schwinn1966 he might have one for the lil tiger


----------



## Clown Confusion

Are get a wire hanger and make one


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> Yes correct tire size just gotta get the rims as well. As for bat holder hit up schwinn1966 he might have one for the lil tiger


Thganks again 96tein, I hit up Schwinn1966 and he has the bat holders for 55. I dont even have a lil tiger yet but should have 2 within next month as buying one and trading a 20" for another one.


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Lookin for white or dark green preferably schwinn or after market grips for lil tiger


----------



## lesstime

MR50CHEVY said:


> Lookin for white or dark green preferably schwinn or after market grips for lil tiger


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Old-Sto...842?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebbca3cca


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Thanks


----------



## DVS

There are a pair of white ones on ebay also.


----------



## lesstime

True they kinda messed up thoght


----------



## Justin-Az

I think black sparkle grips would look cool, but only see them on ebay for bigger schwinns


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Can someone give me advice how to take the bearing cups off. I hit it n bent a lil


----------



## Clown Confusion

i use wd40 a flat head and a hammer .. are mask it up cuz they a bitch to put on with new paint lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clown Confusion said:


> i use wd40 a flat head and a hammer .. are mask it up cuz they a bitch to put on with new paint lol


Good looking out ....


----------



## Justin-Az

Anybody know if a 12.5" tube and tire will fit on a 12" rim? I ask because was looking at FNR and found a 12" rim but all the smallest tire and tube are 12.5"?


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Anybody know if a 12.5" tube and tire will fit on a 12" rim? I ask because was looking at FNR and found a 12" rim but all the smallest tire and tube are 12.5"?


I tnk das the sizebut not exactly surr


----------



## kajumbo

Justin-Az said:


> Anybody know if a 12.5" tube and tire will fit on a 12" rim? I ask because was looking at FNR and found a 12" rim but all the smallest tire and tube are 12.5"?


yes that Will work


----------



## Justin-Az

kajumbo said:


> yes that Will work


Thanks kajumbo, Trying to figure out if wanna keep the lil tiger og or customize it. The one im buying has all og parts but show chromed.


----------



## kajumbo

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks kajumbo, Trying to figure out if wanna keep the lil tiger og or customize it. The one im buying has all og parts but show chromed.


I would keep it OG then since its chromed out


----------



## Justin-Az

kajumbo said:


> I would keep it OG then since its chromed out


Yeah thats what Im thinking to do, just add a baseball bat holder. Wish there was a way to put wide whites on the factory wheels. Im prolly gonna get another one to customize though.


----------



## elspock84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can someone give me advice how to take the bearing cups off. I hit it n bent a lil


Hammer, 5/8 or 9/16 deep socket, and a 6" extension works everytime


----------



## elspock84

Clown Confusion said:


> i use wd40 a flat head and a hammer .. are mask it up cuz they a bitch to put on with new paint lol


All u need is a vise, grease, and some towels.


----------



## 78mc

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah thats what Im thinking to do, just add a baseball bat holder. Wish there was a way to put wide whites on the factory wheels. Im prolly gonna get another one to customize though.


You could paint the tires. I saw it done before..


----------



## elspock84

78mc said:


> You could paint the tires. I saw it done before..


White fusion paint is what i use on stroller wheels.


----------



## Clown Confusion

i painted mine with model paint


----------



## DVS

Any more pictures of this one. Especially the racks


----------



## Justin-Az

DVS said:


> Any more pictures of this one. Especially the racks


This bike is sik.


----------



## el peyotero

couple before and after pics of the one I have in the works. Thanks to the homie El Spock for another bad ass flake job.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> couple before and after pics of the one I have in the works. Thanks to the homie El Spock for another bad ass flake job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:h5: badass


----------



## 78mc

el peyotero said:


> couple before and after pics of the one I have in the works. Thanks to the homie El Spock for another bad ass flake job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 NICE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

el peyotero said:


> couple before and after pics of the one I have in the works. Thanks to the homie El Spock for another bad ass flake job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That flake job is sik, going to be a badass lil tiger.


----------



## DVS

Was able to get this one shipped out to me afterall.


----------



## lesstime

hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

lesstime said:


> View attachment 586875
> hno:


Wtf????


----------



## madrigalkustoms

DVS said:


> Was able to get this one shipped out to me afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/just2dvs/
> KGrHqZoFC0WgCIHZBQu7r7tTvw60_57.jpg


This was on ebay right? In Pennsylvania! Thats a good score. I was going to bid on it and have my cousin ship it to me.


----------



## DVS

madrigalkustoms said:


> This was on ebay right? In Pennsylvania! Thats a good score. I was going to bid on it and have my cousin ship it to me.


Yeah got it for 150. Going to sell the red one once this one gets here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> View attachment 586875
> hno:


You should rename that the Klingon battle cruiser.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

DVS said:


> Yeah got it for 150. Going to sell the red one once this one gets here.


Nice I like this one. Clean and all there with original training wheels and for 150 is not bad at all.


----------



## Joe_Anthony

Anyone know where i can get a set of springer forks that will fit a lil tiger?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's the category's for 12 inch bikes ????


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's the category's for 12 inch bikes ????


Depends on the show really.
Most showes are all lumped together
Others are broke down to o.g. street an custome
I been to showes an was special. Interest an none motorized.
Only way there broken down to categories is if there is atleast three of likeness to make a class.. this year in Vegas there was 19 12" bikes enough to make categories. But all stayed one class.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

96tein said:


> Depends on the show really.
> Most showes are all lumped together
> Others are broke down to o.g. street an custome
> I been to showes an was special. Interest an none motorized.
> Only way there broken down to categories is if there is atleast three of likeness to make a class.. this year in Vegas there was 19 12" bikes enough to make categories. But all stayed one class.



Oooo damn that sucks on the category's. Because I got my lil girl lil tiger. I wasn't sure if I want to keep it og or go all custom on the parts.


----------



## 96tein

Justin-Az said:


> Wish there was a way to put wide whites on the factory wheels. Im prolly gonna get another one to customize though.


I did wide whites on "lil tigress" I had it filled in by one of my pin strippers.
Mikey also did it recently on "a brothers love" he masked off an used hobbies paint. Either way will work if only for show... 

As for the 12" rims with tubes. Go to Walmart an by yourself one (1) hard airless tube in size 26" cut in half an fit to size for both your rims. One big fits to small. Quick an effective never go flat again. Only setback is figuring out how to fill the hole where the stem would normally go.... 

Just a helpfully tip from me to all of you.


----------



## 78mc

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's the category's for 12 inch bikes ????


Most shows is just 1st,2nd & 3rd


----------



## David831

78mc said:


> Most shows is just 1st,2nd & 3rd


1,2,3 for all 12" bikes street n custom ones correct or special interest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

So there not even original ???


----------



## 96tein

Like I said in my last post on 120. It deepends on the show an what shows up.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Alright cool


----------



## David831

Justin-Az said:


> This bike is sik.


Any one knws the size of dat helmet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> looking for this kind of training wheels.


Where can I get rims n tires n tubes like this at ??? And how much do they go for


----------



## DVS

I'm looking for some too. There is a pair on ebay and I was also told Manny's.


----------



## lesstime

I or schwinn 1966 can get 52 spoke if needed i think they are like 110 or something like that


----------



## David831

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where can I get rims n tires n tubes like this at ??? And how much do they go for


I sold my pair to haro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I or schwinn 1966 can get 52 spoke if needed i think they are like 110 or something like that


How much u selling them


----------



## lesstime

Ill dub check tomorrow for right price


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ill dub check tomorrow for right price


Alright cool


----------



## 96tein

How many new 12" bikes are going to bust out this season, An what categorie they under... IT is lookin like it will be another fun year.


----------



## DVS

Dominic's "First Ride" might make it out this year. Still needs to get redone. OG/Street


----------



## David831

96tein said:


> How many new 12" bikes are going to bust out this season, An what categorie they under... IT is lookin like it will be another fun year.


Is hellboy coming to the salinas streetlow again


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> How many new 12" bikes are going to bust out this season, An what categorie they under... IT is lookin like it will be another fun year.


Can't make up my mind if I want to keep my son in 12" or move up to 16"? Anyways his new bike should be out his year..


----------



## DVS




----------



## kajumbo

78mc said:


> Can't make up my mind if I want to keep my son in 12" or move up to 16"? Anyways his new bike should be out his year..


I'm having that same issue now... my son is 6 n Im building a 12" but now want a 16" for him to ride... They grow too damn fast


----------



## My95Fleety

Is LRM going to make different classes for 12inch bikes???????


----------



## lesstime

Hope they do id do more traveling if they did


----------



## Justin-Az

DVS said:


>


 How much you selling the red one for and hows the chrome on it?


----------



## 78mc

kajumbo said:


> I'm having that same issue now... my son is 6 n Im building a 12" but now want a 16" for him to ride... They grow too damn fast


Tell me about it... My son turn 4 a month ago. I need to do a new one because the name of his bike. I just thinking ahead with a 16". But a big part of me wants just build him another 12"...


----------



## cone_weezy

78mc said:


> Tell me about it... My son turn 4 a month ago. I need to do a new one because the name of his bike. I just thinking ahead with a 16". But a big part of me wants just build him another 12"...


I say stick with the 12" call it " next step" when he about 7 or 8 build him a 16 when he hit teen give him your 20" cant go wrong passing down your bike to your son


----------



## 78mc

cone_weezy said:


> I say stick with the 12" call it " next step" when he about 7 or 8 build him a 16 when he hit teen give him your 20" cant go wrong passing down your bike to your son


You reading my mind weezy.. IDK about passing down my bike.. LOL!!!


----------



## DVS

Justin-Az said:


> How much you selling the red one for and hows the chrome on it?


----------



## Wicked95

DVS said:


> Any more pictures of this one. Especially the racks


Thanks for the complement havent been here lately but most of the pictures i got right now are the ones that John has taking at the show. I can take some just let me know of exactly what part of the rack. 



Justin-Az said:


> This bike is sik.


Thanks for the complement



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where can I get rims n tires n tubes like this at ??? And how much do they go for





DVS said:


> I'm looking for some too. There is a pair on ebay and I was also told Manny's.


I got the rims and tires from Anthony(schwinn 1966) about 2 years ago. I know Manny Bike Shop has some.


CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Any one knws the size of dat helmet


The helmet is the small ones they sell at the sports stores


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Took it all apart. Getting it ready for New Mexico show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got it primer.


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Got it primer.


what are the two extra bars for..?


----------



## lesstime

He drilled the rivets on the rear


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

96tein said:


> what are the two extra bars for..?


I drill the ribbets off in the back


----------



## 96tein

Yeah I realized that after I asked...


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## DVS

Got this red Lil Tiger up for sale. PM me if you're interested. Boxed up and ready to ship


----------



## KIPPY




----------



## Justin-Az

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 592208


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## lesstime

alot of nice 12'' bikes coming out


----------



## KIPPY

Justin-Az said:


> Badass bike man, where did you get the rack and rear fender? It looks sik.


found the rack at a swap meet and the fender was on the bike when i got it


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## klasick83

Anyone have any info on what type of bike this is


----------



## socios b.c. prez

That's a Schwinn from the 80's after they started adding stuff from china. If you take the crank off it might say what year it's from.


----------



## klasick83

socios b.c. prez said:


> That's a Schwinn from the 80's after they started adding stuff from china. If you take the crank off it might say what year it's from.


Cool thanks


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Lookin for lil tiger seat post


----------



## My95Fleety

Can 12 inch bikes get 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in different classes now at shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????? I think theres more than enough!!


----------



## lesstime

It be nice we should try for it i got 3 -two wheelers and a trike coming ,,,,i knoe kev got two or three then rolo ,raul,5150, then dora from rec theres going to be alot


----------



## Clown Confusion

lesstime said:


> It be nice we should try for it i got 3 -two wheelers and a trike coming ,,,,i knoe kev got two or three then rolo ,raul,5150, then dora from rec theres going to be alot


and mee


----------



## DVS

Got this Lil Tiger up for sale. $150 Boxed up and ready to ship


----------



## Justin-Az

My95Fleety said:


> Can 12 inch bikes get 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in different classes now at shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????? I think theres more than enough!!


Badass bikes, where do people get the rear fenders with the light on them, they look sick.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Those are kinda rare. You can find them on eBay everyone in a while.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Kmart


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> It be nice we should try for it i got 3 -two wheelers and a trike coming ,,,,i knoe kev got two or three then rolo ,raul,5150, then dora from rec theres going to be alot


And me...


----------



## DVS

My son's might be out this season. Going to make Vegas with it for sure.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> And me...


You busting out a 12"? (No ****)


----------



## lesstime

Clown Confusion said:


> and mee


baby X and brother love 



78 Monte 4 Life said:


> And me...


unknow name 



DVS said:


> My son's might be out this season. Going to make Vegas with it for sure.


unknow name 

sorry i was in a hurry had to get back to work lo


----------



## Lil Spanks

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> And me...


LIEEEEEEESSSSSSSS


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> You busting out a 12"? (No ****)


YOUR A LIERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## 96tein

lil Tigress
Hellboy for sure this season.
Possibly:
Angel Baby and 
another 12" stingray
And o.g. lil tiger.

An Marcos might finaly get Spongebob done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> YOUR A LIERRRRRRRRRRRRR


And?


----------



## lesstime

lil Tigress
Hellboy for sure this season.
Angel Baby 
another 12" stingray
o.g. lil tiger
baby X 
brother love
babyblues
Lastwish
massiveattack
spongebob
51/50
dora
sucka free
chiquita lokita
Plastic Xplosive
lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
dvs lil tiger
elgringo
chicken little
clowphobia

plus the 4-8 that show up at vegas not sure of names the 3 on on turn table and then the others in car displays


add to the list let get it long and get it sent to lrm to get more classes started if we have more classes am sure we show up to more shows ,,no point bringing a stock lil tiger to a show to go head to head with a radical/full/simi/mild just my .02

An Marcos might finaly get Spongebob done[/QUOTE]


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

At first I was kidding,but I might just have to build one.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> At first I was kidding,but I might just have to build one.....


Jea!!! All the cool people are building one. Even art is building another one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add to the list let get it long and get it sent to lrm to get more classes started if we have more classes am sure we show up to more shows ,,no point bringing a stock lil tiger to a show to go head to head with a radical/full/simi/mild just my .02
> 
> An Marcos might finaly get Spongebob done


[/QUOTE]

It's going to be a 12" domination!!! (No ****)


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Jea!!! All the cool people are building one. Even art is building another one.


Who's art?


----------



## DVS

lesstime said:


> baby X and brother love
> 
> unknow name
> 
> unknow name
> 
> sorry i was in a hurry had to get back to work lo


LOL haven't named it yet. I already used Baby Steps on his stroller


----------



## DVS

DVS said:


> Got this Lil Tiger up for sale. $150 Boxed up and ready to ship


SOLD


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> LOL haven't named it yet. I already used Baby Steps on his stroller


PLUS THERES ALREADY A BABY STEPS 12' THE HOMIE MIKE FROM LA BUILT ONE FOE HIS SON...


----------



## David831

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> 
> plus the 4-8 that show up at vegas not sure of names the 3 on on turn table and then the others in car displays
> 
> 
> add to the list let get it long and get it sent to lrm to get more classes started if we have more classes am sure we show up to more shows ,,no point bringing a stock lil tiger to a show to go head to head with a radical/full/simi/mild just my .02
> 
> An Marcos might finaly get Spongebob done


[/QUOTE]
And clowphobia


----------



## 78mc

DVS said:


> LOL haven't named it yet. I already used Baby Steps on his stroller


My son's bike is Baby Step's. He has been showing it since he was 6 months old. He is 4 now & this will be the final season with this bike. His new bike should be out for Vegas..


----------



## Lil Spanks

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Who's art?


:|


----------



## 19stratus97

THANKS DVS! Cant wait to start working on that bad boy!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

19stratus97 said:


> THANKS DVS! Cant wait to start working on that bad boy!


Oh yeah....yeah of the tiger....lil tiger that is!!


----------



## My95Fleety

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> clowphobia
> *Lil Felix*
> plus the 4-8 that show up at vegas not sure of names the 3 on on turn table and then the others in car displays
> 
> 
> add to the list let get it long and get it sent to lrm to get more classes started if we have more classes am sure we show up to more shows ,,no point bringing a stock lil tiger to a show to go head to head with a radical/full/simi/mild just my .02
> 
> An Marcos might finaly get Spongebob done


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 96tein

Which one is chicken little? just wondering.


----------



## lesstime

New at vegas coming 2013


----------



## 96tein

So its yours..?


----------



## DVS

Have you guys ever replaced the rubber on the training wheels our just replaced the whole wheel.


----------



## lesstime

Kev its the wifes build she doing the work


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> just replaced the whole wheel.


If it's the o.g. Schwinn ones. Just toss them out. The rubber is machine pressed in and then riveted together..
You can get replacement Schwinn wheels/tires at Walmart for $12.


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> clowphobia
> 
> plus the 4-8 that show up at vegas not sure of names the 3 on on turn table and then the others in car displays
> 
> 
> add to the list let get it long and get it sent to lrm to get more classes started if we have more classes am sure we show up to more shows ,,no point bringing a stock lil tiger to a show to go head to head with a radical/full/simi/mild just my .02
> 
> An Marcos might finaly get Spongebob done


Hmmm might wanna bring wauktown into da list  mija is at dat age she ready to move to her lil tiger


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> Hmmm might wanna bring wauktown into da list  mija is at dat age she ready to move to her lil tiger


Puros tigres pequeños....


----------



## elspock84

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Puros tigres pequeños....


Y puro FLAKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea!!!


----------



## DVS

96tein said:


> If it's the o.g. Schwinn ones. Just toss them out. The rubber is machine pressed in and then riveted together..
> You can get replacement Schwinn wheels/tires at Walmart for $12.


Yeah they're original. I'll just do like you said and keep the originals too since one is good and one is worn down.


----------



## ridinlow408

does anyone have a lowrider bent 12 inch fork for sale? pm me


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> clowphobia
> 
> plus the 4-8 that show up at vegas not sure of names the 3 on on turn table and then the others in car displays
> 
> 
> add to the list let get it long and get it sent to lrm to get more classes started if we have more classes am sure we show up to more shows ,,no point bringing a stock lil tiger to a show to go head to head with a radical/full/simi/mild just my .02
> 
> An Marcos might finaly get Spongebob done


[/QUOTE]

Baby Step's

This would be cool to see a bunch of 12" bikes @ super show & have more classes. But everyone would have to show up. My son has been to Super show twice & they more classes both times.


----------



## lesstime

lil Tigress
Hellboy for sure this season.
Angel Baby 
another 12" stingray
o.g. lil tiger
baby X 
brother love
babyblues
Lastwish
massiveattack
spongebob
51/50
dora
sucka free
chiquita lokita
Plastic Xplosive
lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
dvs lil tiger
elgringo
chicken little
clowphobia
lil felix
Baby Step's
cant catch me justdeez
justin AZ



we wnt in 2011 and 2012 but didnt bring the 12'' bikes in 2011 we will for now on though it be real nice to have more classes


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> clowphobia
> lil felix
> Baby Step's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wnt in 2011 and 2012 but didnt bring the 12'' bikes in 2011 we will for now on though it be real nice to have more classes


I agree.. It be nice to see more classes.. But like I said more 12" need to show..


----------



## lesstime

I will being all ours this year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> I will being all ours this year


Coo


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> Coo


Chu too????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> Chu too????


I taut I dun toll u


----------



## lesstime

chu do


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## lesstime

koo


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> I agree.. It be nice to see more classes.. But like I said more 12" need to show..


Well last year in Vegas they had four classes.
O.g. 
Semi.
Full
Radical.

I got bumped down to full.
This year Vegas had plenty of bikes again to multi class atleast o.g. street and full/radical. But only lumped one class. 
Only way multi class can happen is if three or more of that class is present.
Then again even in that case we will be lumped together lol


----------



## Justin-Az

just got a lil tiger to work on , pic below, from ebay for 110. It looks in pics to be in quite rough shape but I plan to flake it out in red flake, rechrome it, put hotstuff seat and a baseball bat on it. Already have ordered the 50+ spoke wheels, fat white tires and nos grips.


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Well last year in Vegas they had four classes.
> O.g.
> Semi.
> Full
> Radical.
> 
> I got bumped down to full.
> This year Vegas had plenty of bikes again to multi class atleast o.g. street and full/radical. But only lumped one class.
> Only way multi class can happen is if three or more of that class is present.
> Then again even in that case we will be lumped together lol


Wow... The most I ever saw was 3 classes..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Justin-Az said:


> just got a lil tiger to work on , pic below, from ebay for 110. It looks in pics to be in quite rough shape but I plan to flake it out in red flake, rechrome it, put hotstuff seat and a baseball bat on it. Already have ordered the 50+ spoke wheels, fat white tires and nos grips.


What color you going with?


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> clowphobia
> lil felix
> Baby Step's
> cant catch me justdeez
> justin AZ
> simple and clean
> 
> 
> we wnt in 2011 and 2012 but didnt bring the 12'' bikes in 2011 we will for now on though it be real nice to have more classes


keep them coming just added two more let all meet with bike in vegas


----------



## Justin-Az

socios b.c. prez said:


> What color you going with?


Was thinking to have it flaked out in red flake, put red and silver streamers, a red seat with mirrors and a red baseball bat.


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> keep them coming just added two more let all meet with bike in vegas


Sounds good to me.. My son's new 12" should be done by then..


----------



## lesstime

The pedal cars got new classes


----------



## Justin-Az

lesstime said:


> The pedal cars got new classes


The pedal cars got classes for vegas or for the Mesa show?


----------



## lesstime

Starting at mesa show is the way i took it waiting on more derails


----------



## Wicked95

lesstime said:


> lil Tigress
> Hellboy for sure this season.
> Angel Baby
> another 12" stingray
> o.g. lil tiger
> baby X
> brother love
> babyblues
> Lastwish
> massiveattack
> spongebob
> 51/50
> dora
> sucka free
> chiquita lokita
> Plastic Xplosive
> lil goodtimes cc lil tiger
> dvs lil tiger
> elgringo
> chicken little
> clowphobia
> lil felix
> Baby Step's
> cant catch me justdeez
> justin AZ
> Simple and Clean


Dont forget to add my lil one's 12" "Simple and Clean"


----------



## oneofakind

Wicked95 said:


> Dont forget to add my lil one's 12" "Simple and Clean"


THIS IS THE CLEANEST LIL TIGER OUT...


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## 78mc

Dam bro.. There some bikes there I have never saw before...


----------



## lesstime

78mc said:


> Dam bro.. There some bikes there I have never saw before...


all from this topic just spent a hour and looked at all 126 pages lol am bored to cold to go in the garage at 3* right now


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> all from this topic just spent a hour and looked at all 126 pages lol am bored to cold to go in the garage at 3* right now


Fuck that!! I'm so glad I don't have to go to Idaho anymore.. Snow & black ice scare me..


----------



## lesstime

78mc said:


> Fuck that!! I'm so glad I don't have to go to Idaho anymore.. Snow & black ice scare me..


lmao it scares the wife also lol i dont mind driving in it it the working out side that sucks cant feel your toes or fingers ,nose running like a water fall ugh drives me nuts


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> lmao it scares the wife also lol i dont mind driving in it it the working out side that sucks cant feel your toes or fingers ,nose running like a water fall ugh drives me nuts


Fuck that!!! Shit I was bitching last week, it was 38. I was freezing my balls off.. I know.. You crazy fuckers up there would be in shorts!!! & you know that's no joke.. LOL!!


----------



## My95Fleety

96tein said:


> Well last year in Vegas they had four classes.
> O.g.
> Semi.
> Full
> Radical.
> 
> I got bumped down to full.
> This year Vegas had plenty of bikes again to multi class atleast o.g. street and full/radical. But only lumped one class.
> Only way multi class can happen is if three or more of that class is present.
> Then again even in that case we will be lumped together lol


in 2011 my boy got 1st place street 12in


----------



## lesstime

78mc said:


> Fuck that!!! Shit I was bitching last week, it was 38. I was freezing my balls off.. I know.. You crazy fuckers up there would be in shorts!!! & you know that's no joke.. LOL!!


hell naw sweats /jeans/and carhart coveralls


----------



## Wicked95

My95Fleety said:


> in 2011 my boy got 1st place street 12in
> View attachment 597602


I remember that because my boy placed 2nd that same year. Your sons bike is real clean.


----------



## Socal#13

Viejitos 805 has one candy orange nd it was at vegas 2012


----------



## 96tein

Baby steps/hellboy/lil tigress l.a. super show
51/50
Voodoo child
Angel baby.


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> hell naw sweats /jeans/and carhart coveralls


Maybe that's just in the deep south end of the state? Because thats was what I saw. WTF!! SMH..


----------



## 78mc

I want to see 51/50 done.. That frame is wick...


----------



## Clown Confusion

I want to see another frame done to lol


----------



## lesstime

it be nice to see a few done


----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


> I want to see another frame done to lol


You and I both.


----------



## David831

To many 12" bikes out there now


----------



## lesstime

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> To many12" bikes out there now


never to many


----------



## elspock84

got both of these for my daughter  im gonna try to get one of them out to vegas. even if i dont make it


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> got both of these for my daughter  im gonna try to get one of them out to vegas. even if i dont make it


just let me know bro ship it here ill take care of it for you and ship back after


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> just let me know bro ship it here ill take care of it for you and ship back after


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> :thumbsup:


now get in the garage and flake that chit


----------



## David831

elspock84 said:


> got both of these for my daughter  im gonna try to get one of them out to vegas. even if i dont make it


how much u want for the gold one


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


>


never seen this one ,,, nice pics bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

lesstime said:


> never seen this one ,,, nice pics bro


it use to be a 2 wheeler


----------



## lesstime

Clown Confusion said:


> it use to be a 2 wheeler


oh right on


----------



## elspock84

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> how much u want for the gold one


Not forsale they are for mija.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lots of nices bikes  can't wait to finish my daughter lil tiger I'm still stuck if I want to go custom parts or OG :/


----------



## oneofakind

Here's another one coming soon from the homie Amahury760...


----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


> Here's another one coming soon from the homie Amahury760...


Thanks bro,


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> Here's another one coming soon from the homie Amahury760...





Amahury760 said:


> Thanks bro,


sick


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Any trike kits for a 12"?????


----------



## lesstime

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Any trike kits for a 12"?????


REALLY yolo


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> REALLY yolo


Yes! Is theres any out there??


----------



## lesstime

most are cut down or full custom


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> most are cut down or full custom


Ooo ok


----------



## Justin-Az

does anyone know if schwinn lil tiger use a full size schwinn headbadge or a smaller one? Wheres best place to order one? My lil tiger still hasnt arrived but Im ordering parts so can put it together once it arrives.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Justin-Az said:


> does anyone know if schwinn lil tiger use a full size schwinn headbadge or a smaller one? Wheres best place to order one? My lil tiger still hasnt arrived but Im ordering parts so can put it together once it arrives.


They use the same badge. You can get them on eBay for $11 brand new


----------



## Justin-Az

socios b.c. prez said:


> They use the same badge. You can get them on eBay for $11 brand new


Thanks.


----------



## 78mc

Justin-Az said:


> does anyone know if schwinn lil tiger use a full size schwinn headbadge or a smaller one? Wheres best place to order one? My lil tiger still hasnt arrived but Im ordering parts so can put it together once it arrives.


They are all the same size bro..


----------



## Amahury760

lesstime said:


> sick


Thanks


----------



## furby714

Need a lil tiger chaingaurd lmk


----------



## lesstime

Was asked to post this clean 12"


----------



## 1964rag




----------



## syked1

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$200


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Amahury760

Clown Confusion said:


>


Real nice bro, good theme.


----------



## elspock84

syked1 said:


> i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.
> 
> $200


that shit looks heavy as fuck!


----------



## syked1

its not too bad, but its built to last lol


----------



## lesstime

Clown Confusion said:


>


looks real nice


----------



## Justin-Az

LIL Tiger arrived today, needs nearly everything worked on to fix it up but I got it put together and put on training wheels, 52 spokes w/ fat whites, baseball bat holder and etc. Still gotta paint it, do the chrome and have a seat made for it.


----------



## Justin-Az

Im looking for the lil tiger decals, can find the one that says lil' tiger no brakes but cant find the fender arrows or the seat post decal that says for lil' tiger, are these parts lil tiger specific or universal the the headbadge?


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Im looking for the lil tiger decals, can find the one that says lil' tiger no brakes but cant find the fender arrows or the seat post decal that says for lil' tiger, are these parts lil tiger specific or universal the the headbadge?


ebay


----------



## Justin-Az

Thanks man, I found the seat post decal in white on ebay. Found the arrows and chain guard decal on vintageschwinn.com. Does anyone know if the arrows that go on the forks are universal like the headbadge?


----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOME OF THE BEST 12' BIKES BUILT...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 78mc

NICE PICTURES BRO..:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

If anybody has a set of 12 inch rims and white walls let me know.


----------



## Lil Spanks

oneofakind said:


>


THINK ILL BUILD A PART 2.....Hmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


>


Rip


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


> THINK ILL BUILD A PART 2.....Hmmmmmm


Really?


----------



## fresnocustoms559

does any1 know were 2 get some wide white walls 4 a 16".like the ones 4 the 12".all the 1's i find 4 a 16 have a small whitewall.


----------



## oneofakind

fresnocustoms559 said:


> does any1 know were 2 get some wide white walls 4 a 16".like the ones 4 the 12".all the 1's i find 4 a 16 have a small whitewall.


Look on eBay for Cheng shin ww..


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone have a set of og schwinn training wheels for sale if so hit me up in pm.


----------



## kajumbo

I got sum NOS lil tiger hard white wall tires.. and sum rims sandblasted ready for paint or chrome .. shoot me sum offers


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone have a set of og schwinn training wheels for sale if so hit me up in pm.


Dont need these anymore, I got a set from ebay.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## Amahury760

Looking for 12" tiger back fender clean, also need info on a good chromer in L A, need my handle bar, 2 rims, sissy bar and crank. All for my 12" tiger .


----------



## Justin-Az

Amahury760 said:


> Looking for 12" tiger back fender clean, also need info on a good chromer in L A, need my handle bar, 2 rims, sissy bar and crank. All for my 12" tiger .


Did you look on ebay? I ask because there was 2 nos rear fenders on there for lil tigers, they where like 35 bucks each. About the chrome, Not sure about in LA but Krazy Kutting gave me a real good price on chrome for my lil tiger parts.


----------



## My95Fleety

Justin-Az said:


> Dont need these anymore, I got a set from ebay.


The ones on ebay that are at $127??


----------



## Justin-Az

My95Fleety said:


> The ones on ebay that are at $127??



I bid on those but I got outbid, ended up getting a nicer set from a ebay seller Ive bought allot of lil tiger parts from. The prices on them seem crazy but they are rare I guess.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested in a set if 12" faced forks? They still need some work but I can clean them up by this weekend.


----------



## Amahury760

Justin-Az said:


> Did you look on ebay? I ask because there was 2 nos rear fenders on there for lil tigers, they where like 35 bucks each. About the chrome, Not sure about in LA but Krazy Kutting gave me a real good price on chrome for my lil tiger parts.


Thanks, I will look into it.


----------



## My95Fleety

Justin-Az said:


> I bid on those but I got outbid, ended up getting a nicer set from a ebay seller Ive bought allot of lil tiger parts from. The prices on them seem crazy but they are rare I guess.


oh ok. I was gonna say cause I didnt see any that have sold. ive been on the look out. my homie is looking or some for a lil tiger hes building for the vegas super show


----------



## 96tein

Looking for the blue metallic grips for lil tiger


----------



## lesstime

Why


----------



## 96tein

lesstime said:


> Why


Ummm because I need them? LOL its for a restore I been working on for someone


----------



## lesstime

Lol i got light blue soild


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> Lol i got light blue soild


Pics?


----------



## lesstime

They in storage they came on baby blues when i got it they in good shape too


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> Looking for the blue metallic grips for lil tiger


There's some blue sparkle grips on eBay, they are used not nos but are like 20 bucks.


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone interested in a set if 12" faced forks? They still need some work but I can clean them up by this weekend.


pics
???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> pics
> ???


You seen them already. Member?


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Any one interested in a set of nos black og lil tiger grips?


----------



## Justin-Az

socios b.c. prez said:


> Any one interested in a set of nos black og lil tiger grips?


How much are you selling them for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Justin-Az said:


> How much are you selling them for?


$40 shipped?


----------



## 96tein

The primered frame started off like the frame next to it (the yellow one) it was once a 16" now a 12". 
The yellow frame soon after became the donor for "lil tigress".
Nothing stays the same in my possession.


----------



## Blue94cady

96tein said:


> The primered frame started off like the frame next to it (the yellow one) it was once a 16" now a 12".
> The yellow frame soon after became the donor for "lil tigress".
> Nothing stays the same in my possession.


Badass


----------



## Justin-Az

got my schwinn lil tiger training wheels today, pic below, but the wheels are kinda worn out. I read on here that you just swap them out for new wheels but wanted to ask what kinda wheels you swap them out with?


----------



## Clown Confusion

Justin-Az said:


> got my schwinn lil tiger training wheels today, pic below, but the wheels are kinda worn out. I read on here that you just swap them out for new wheels but wanted to ask what kinda wheels you swap them out with?


they sell the schwinn repo ones at walmart


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-SCHWINN-C...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d836f413


----------



## My95Fleety

12 inch girl frame on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200885080076?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Wicked95

Got this seat for sale. $85 shipped. Got a small rip that can be touched up with paint.


----------



## Justin-Az

If anyone needs some black nos schwinn lil tiger grips hit me up as I have a set for 45 shipped.


----------



## elspock84

new addition to the stable.


----------



## Blue94cady

elspock84 said:


> new addition to the stable.



Nice


----------



## Justin-Az

I saw that one on eBay, nice bike.


----------



## dusty87ls

Damn I have one just like it lol


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> new addition to the stable.


nice score homie!! pinche spck u always find the good shit:tears:


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## lesstime

For sale


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> nice score homie!! pinche spck u always find the good shit:tears:


i know huh lol oh and


----------



## Lil Spanks

lesstime said:


> For sale


How much


----------



## Justin-Az

Schwinn Lil-Tiger Decals, 18 Shipped. These are the original waterslide decals in color white, buyer will recieve chain guard decal and fork dart decals both in color white.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 609288


This must be your nephew.. The lil man behind Baby X..


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> This must be your nephew.. The lil man behind Baby X..


Yup thats him the owner of babyx


----------



## Lil Spanks

lesstime said:


> For sale


PRICE???


----------



## Blue94cady

Looking for spring forks for lil tiger


----------



## Justin-Az

just got another lil tiger from ebay, didnt notice till after i bought it that it needs a new rear fender though.


----------



## kajumbo

I was just bout to get that shit too damn it wait to long...


----------



## Justin-Az

kajumbo said:


> I was just bout to get that shit too damn it wait to long...


You see the red one on there with the training wheels, its nice but I got outbid on it.


----------



## Justin-Az

My other lil tiger in first base coat, its now flaked out in red flake and ready to be striped and leafed. R0-Chucky took it down to bare metal, primed it, put 2 base coats and flaked it out in red flake. Next itll be pinstriped and leafed and cleared again. Still gotta send the parts off to be chromed and get hotstuff seat made for it. Ill try to get some pics of it now its flaked out.


----------



## Justin-Az

Blue94cady said:


> Looking for spring forks for lil tiger


I been wondering this also


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## 96tein

Picked up another lil tiger today. 
Frame forks top bar and a bunch of random parts. Dunno why I got it though LOL to many projects as is.


----------



## Tin-Tin

96tein said:


> Picked up another lil tiger today.
> Frame forks top bar and a bunch of random parts. Dunno why I got it though LOL to many projects as is.


you should just ship me it?





jaja jk homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka

96tein said:


> Picked up another lil tiger today.
> Frame forks top bar and a bunch of random parts. Dunno why I got it though LOL to many projects as is.


Since you got So Many.Sell Me one for My Grandson.:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> Picked up another lil tiger today.
> Frame forks top bar and a bunch of random parts. Dunno why I got it though LOL to many projects as is.


Post up pics of your new lil tiger


----------



## Justin-Az

My lil tiger project is now flaked out , wetsanded and leafed, cant see how sparkly the red flake is do to it being wetsanded. All thats left to do is same to the bat, reclear and buff. RO-Chucky did the paint , leafing and striping.


----------



## DVS

Justin-Az said:


> My lil tiger project is now flaked out , wetsanded and leafed, cant see how sparkly the red flake is do to it being wetsanded. All thats left to do is same to the bat, reclear and buff. RO-Chucky did the paint , leafing and striping.


Where did you get the seat post decal? I've found the the other two online but not the seat post one.


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> Where did you get the seat post decal? I've found the the other two online but not the seat post one.


EBay

Schwinn seat post decal (sticker)
Or seat tube decal.


----------



## Justin-Az

DVS said:


> Where did you get the seat post decal? I've found the the other two online but not the seat post one.


I ordered it off ebay, it was only like 5 bucks shipped, is a waterslide decal.


----------



## furby714

Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs 
This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


----------



## Lil Spanks

How much


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> How much


Best offer


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Best offer


let me know...pm me


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> let me know...pm me


Forsure


----------



## el peyotero

original schwinn lil tiger wheels n tires $30 plus shipping








[/IMG]


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> just got another lil tiger from ebay, didnt notice till after i bought it that it needs a new rear fender though.


Hello, My new lil tiger arrived today and as I already knew the rear fender is messed up. I have a new nos rear fender and one nos brace but wanted to ask if anyone knows how to remove the old brace, it seems to be rivited in. Also how do you replace the rivits? Can you just use normal fender bolts or is it something special?


----------



## 78mc

Justin-Az said:


> Hello, My new lil tiger arrived today and as I already knew the rear fender is messed up. I have a new nos rear fender and one nos brace but wanted to ask if anyone knows how to remove the old brace, it seems to be rivited in. Also how do you replace the rivits? Can you just use normal fender bolts or is it something special?


Just drill it. & then just buy some nuts & bolts..


----------



## Est.1979

Justin-Az said:


> Hello, My new lil tiger arrived today and as I already knew the rear fender is messed up. I have a new nos rear fender and one nos brace but wanted to ask if anyone knows how to remove the old brace, it seems to be rivited in. Also how do you replace the rivits? Can you just use normal fender bolts or is it something special?


flap disk on a grinder works great bro...just grind the under side


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Hello, My new lil tiger arrived today and as I already knew the rear fender is messed up. I have a new nos rear fender and one nos brace but wanted to ask if anyone knows how to remove the old brace, it seems to be rivited in. Also how do you replace the rivits? Can you just use normal fender bolts or is it something special?


Well if u like it to look og get some rivit looking nuts n bolts i got some but they kinda hard to put on cuz u have to drill the hole alil biger


----------



## Justin-Az

Thanks for all the advise everyone, looks like im going to have to get some more tools.


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs
> This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


Ttt


----------



## GTColorado

furby714 said:


> Ttt


wats the ticket


----------



## Justin-Az

Anybody got a set of sparkle blue lil tiger grips they want to sell? Preffer nos but any will do if in good shape.


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Anybody got a set of sparkle blue lil tiger grips they want to sell? Preffer nos but any will do if in good shape.


Dont need these anymore, emailed a ebay seller Ive bought some lil tiger parts from and she had a nos setof blue sparkle grips for 35 shipped so I got them.


----------



## el peyotero

ive got some white lil tiger grips that have turned kinda yellow or dirty looking over the years. anybody know how to make these white again?


----------



## el peyotero

anyone know where to get training wheels for the lil tigers? all the schwinn training wheels i found online seem to be for 16"-20" bikes. Will these work on the 12" lil tigers?


----------



## 78mc

el peyotero said:


> anyone know where to get training wheels for the lil tigers? all the schwinn training wheels i found online seem to be for 16"-20" bikes. Will these work on the 12" lil tigers?


No. You can find them. But your going to pay... $$$ I saw 2 sets for sale last sunday @ the Long Beach motorcycle/Bicycle swap meet...e


----------



## schwinn1966

el peyotero said:


> anyone know where to get training wheels for the lil tigers? all the schwinn training wheels i found online seem to be for 16"-20" bikes. Will these work on the 12" lil tigers?





paint them


----------



## Justin-Az

el peyotero said:


> anyone know where to get training wheels for the lil tigers? all the schwinn training wheels i found online seem to be for 16"-20" bikes. Will these work on the 12" lil tigers?


The 16 to 20 inch training wheels will not work, you can find the original lil tiger training wheels but there expensive, about 120 a set on ebay when listed. If you dont car about them being og you can use any 12" training wheel, on my new lil tiger I used the chrome ones from fnrco , they fit and to me look nice and where only 6 bucks, pic below.


----------



## el peyotero

schwinn1966 said:


> paint them


cool thats what i was thinking but i didnt wan tto do that, seems kinda ghetto. i saw a thread about soaking them in bleach has anyone tried that??


----------



## el peyotero

Justin-Az said:


> The 16 to 20 inch training wheels will not work, you can find the original lil tiger training wheels but there expensive, about 120 a set on ebay when listed. If you dont car about them being og you can use any 12" training wheel, on my new lil tiger I used the chrome ones from fnrco , they fit and to me look nice and where only 6 bucks, pic below.


thanks homie, those would be perfect they dont have to be schwinn. ill look online and see what i can find for 12" training wheels.


----------



## 96tein

el peyotero said:


> thanks homie, those would be perfect they dont have to be schwinn. ill look online and see what i can find for 12" training wheels.


Walmart has them for under $15.


----------



## el peyotero

96tein said:


> Walmart has them for under $15.


thanks man. i found some WALD ones locally today as well but they were a lil more spendy $23. dont have to pay shipping at least. The walmart by me didnt have any in store


----------



## el peyotero

making progress on this one. still got some parts and accesories to add but its coming along








[/IMG]BEFORE







[/IMG]AFTER


----------



## 96tein

Still not sure what I'm going to do with this frame LOL. Keep it o.g. or not. 
Possibly sell the frame/forks/top bar only


----------



## Lil Spanks

How much??


----------



## Lil Spanks

96tein said:


> Still not sure what I'm going to do with this frame LOL. Keep it o.g. or not.
> Possibly sell the frame/forks/top bar only


How much....pm me


----------



## Blue94cady

Lets start the bids 10 lol


----------



## Justin-Az

el peyotero said:


> making progress on this one. still got some parts and accesories to add but its coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]AFTER


Looks badass, btw that pink color from what Ive read was a one year only color from 1977.


----------



## Justin-Az

el peyotero said:


> ive got some white lil tiger grips that have turned kinda yellow or dirty looking over the years. anybody know how to make these white again?


heres a nos white set on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...068?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c30d0cad4


----------



## 96tein

Justin-Az said:


> heres a nos white set on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...068?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c30d0cad4


 baaaahahaha yo shaggy I got outbid by. 50¢


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> baaaahahaha yo shaggy I got outbid by. 50¢


Ill retract my bid, didnt know it was you guys bidding on them


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Still not sure what I'm going to do with this frame LOL. Keep it o.g. or not.
> Possibly sell the frame/forks/top bar only


Is that the one you got from me?


----------



## 96tein

Justin-Az said:


> Ill retract my bid, didnt know it was you guys bidding on them


NA bro keep the bid I was just telling shaggy watch ima get out bid by .50¢ and I did just thought it was hella funny. 
I'm on a lot of eBay bids all over the board got twelve bids at once hahahaha


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> Is that the one you got from me?


No the one I got from you got painted blue and sent off to shaggy. This one I'm thinking really spray it o.g. green or copper tone even


----------



## lilmikew86

96tein said:


> No the one I got from you got painted blue and sent off to shaggy. This one I'm thinking really spray it o.g. green or copper tone even


copper tone sounds good


----------



## el peyotero

Justin-Az said:


> Looks badass, btw that pink color from what Ive read was a one year only color from 1977.


thats cool, i didnt know that or realize it was a rare color.


----------



## el peyotero

still need to get a mini baseball bat








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs
> This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


ttt


----------



## Justin-Az

el peyotero said:


> still need to get a mini baseball bat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Looks sick where did you get the speedometer


----------



## David831

Selling my12" parts chromed fork-sissybar-handle bars400 obo txt 8312293064


----------



## 96tein

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Selling my12" parts chromed fork-sissybar-handle bars400 obo txt 8312293064


P.m. me pics bro bro


----------



## stingray714

Just picked this up


----------



## GTColorado

el peyotero said:


> still need to get a mini baseball bat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 clean.. I got a mini bat its plain


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Selling my12" parts chromed fork-sissybar-handle bars400 obo txt 8312293064


Send me pics


----------



## David831

Lil Spanks said:


> Send me pics


Txt that number


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Got it primer.


Here pics of my daughter frame got it back today


----------



## Tin-Tin

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Here pics of my daughter frame got it back today


came out clean bro, what color is that i wanna paint my krate that color?..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tin-Tin said:


> came out clean bro, what color is that i wanna paint my krate that color?..


If I remember correctly its a red base with a candy brine red ....


----------



## Tin-Tin

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If I remember correctly its a red base with a candy brine red ....


alright bro thanx, who painted it for you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tin-Tin said:


> alright bro thanx, who painted it for you?


Area 51 painted by Dre here is face book

http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/area.kustoms?ref=m_notif&notif_t=photo_album_comment&__user=100003623081122


----------



## Tin-Tin

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Area 51 painted by Dre here is face book
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/area...._t=photo_album_comment&__user=100003623081122


alright bro thanx appreciate the help:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tin-Tin said:


> alright bro thanx appreciate the help:thumbsup:


No problem brother


----------



## ripsta85

Looking to trade the red (center) or blue (rear) frame only for 12" for and fender braces


----------



## el peyotero

GTColorado said:


> clean.. I got a mini bat its plain


i ended up ordering one online from http://www.sluggergifts.com/


----------



## dusty87ls

Tin-Tin said:


> alright bro thanx appreciate the help:thumbsup:


Dre does some BAD ASS work homie you will be satisfied.


----------



## Tin-Tin

dusty87ls said:


> Dre does some BAD ASS work homie you will be satisfied.


:yes:just hit him up on fb bro.. waiting for him to get back to me


----------



## Lil Spanks

My 12inch......rip


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> My 12inch......rip


Clean


----------



## 96tein

This is the color I'll be spraying the
o.g. lil tiger......


----------



## Clown Confusion

Nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any advice how to take the pedal off this crank I use WD-40 and doest move for shit.


----------



## lesstime

Make sure your turning wench the correct way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Make sure your turning wench the correct way


It's the right side which way I turn it I try both side


----------



## lesstime

The way to loosen it lol idk give me min ill go try one


----------



## lesstime

If it on the bike turn to the rear of bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> If it on the bike turn to the rear of bike


Alright ill try right now


----------



## lesstime

Might need a braker bar on end of wench to get loose


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's bitch to take off doesn't move for shit


----------



## lesstime

Its old lol keep trying


----------



## 96tein

Right is left
Left is right


----------



## socios b.c. prez

And down is up and up is down.


----------



## Justin-Az

Got my new nos blue sparkle grips in mail today and when I removed old grips (not original to bike) there was tape under them. I tried unwrapping the tape but wanted to ask if anyone knows a good thing to use to remove the sticky stuff that the tape leaves behind?


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Got my new nos blue sparkle grips in mail today and when I removed old grips (not original to bike) there was tape under them. I tried unwrapping the tape but wanted to ask if anyone knows a good thing to use to remove the sticky stuff that the tape leaves behind?


Gasoline n awsome yellow spray


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Gasoline n awsome yellow spray


Still have the 12" ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs
> This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


Give me a price bro


----------



## el peyotero

el peyotero said:


> original schwinn lil tiger wheels n tires $30 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


still got these for sale $50 shipped


----------



## 96tein

el peyotero said:


> still got these for sale $50 shipped


Hhhhmmmm still got them hu. If you still got them by Friday I might get them off you.


----------



## kajumbo

96tein said:


> Hhhhmmmm still got them hu. If you still got them by Friday I might get them off you.


not trying to steal a sale but I got no use now for the rims I got from you.. with sum Nos tires from Schwinn1966


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Justin-Az said:


> Got my new nos blue sparkle grips in mail today and when I removed old grips (not original to bike) there was tape under them. I tried unwrapping the tape but wanted to ask if anyone knows a good thing to use to remove the sticky stuff that the tape leaves behind?


Alcohol


----------



## Justin-Az

Richiecool69elka said:


> Alcohol


Thanks for the advice I ended up using some stuff called goo be gone and it worked great.


----------



## el peyotero

96tein said:


> Hhhhmmmm still got them hu. If you still got them by Friday I might get them off you.


cool let me know homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka

kajumbo said:


> not trying to steal a sale but I got no use now for the rims I got from you.. with sum Nos tires from Schwinn1966


PM Me a Price on The Ones Your Selling.I Might Be Interested.Thanks


----------



## kajumbo

Richiecool69elka said:


> PM Me a Price on The Ones Your Selling.I Might Be Interested.Thanks


Got tires n rims $50 each text 707-843-9634 for pics


----------



## David831

Up for sale 12" fork sissybar handlebars $ 300 obo


----------



## Richiecool69elka

David831 said:


> Up for sale 12" fork sissybar handlebars $ 300 obo


PM Sent


----------



## el peyotero

el peyotero said:


> original schwinn lil tiger wheels n tires $30 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


$50 shipped


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## ridinlow408

does anyone know where i can find 12 inch bent springer forks? pm me, thanks!uffin:


----------



## dusty87ls

ridinlow408 said:


> does anyone know where i can find 12 inch bent springer forks? pm me, thanks!uffin:


X2 please lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

I can make them


----------



## ridinlow408

pm me a price, please! thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## David831

David831 said:


> Up for sale 12" fork sissybar handlebars $ 300 obo


Going for 250 shipped


----------



## dusty87ls

Lil Spanks said:


> I can make them


Can u pm me a price and pics if u have any thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## ridinlow408

Lil Spanks said:


> I can make them


can you please send me a price and pics! thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

Somebody's been busy on eBay.... lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

96tein said:


> Somebody's been busy on eBay.... lol


Nice  I like that tiger accessorie


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## west_side85

I got 2 of the schwinn style seats with the little long springs running from front to back


----------



## David831

Any 16" bike handlebars outhere


----------



## 96tein

In search of lil tiger fenders (front/rear) either style wrap around or dove tail.


----------



## kajumbo

David831 said:


> Any 16" bike handlebars outhere


not in the 12" topic


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> not in the 12" topic


U never knw


----------



## 96tein

Thinking I'm going to sell this frame. 
P.m. me an offer not reply to post. It will need new paint job, this one is chipped up pretty good. It was a hurry and get it done frame (show was fast approaching and hellboys frame was still out of state, it was my back up plan I guess you can say LOL)
Was originally a pixie i chopped down to 12" has a raked neck and so it lays lower then a lil tiger and slightly taller.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

Pm me a price


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY12INCH BIKE RIMS FOR SALE? USE OR NEW IT DONT MATHER


----------



## el peyotero

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ANY12INCH BIKE RIMS FOR SALE? USE OR NEW IT DONT MATHER


ive got a set of 12" lil tiger rims and tires im selling


----------



## el peyotero

el peyotero said:


> original schwinn lil tiger wheels n tires $30 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


$50 shipped


----------



## My95Fleety

Question: Are the actual wheels from the training wheels on a 12" lil tiger supposed to be plastic or metal? And should they also be stamped schwinn like the bars?


----------



## 96tein

My95Fleety said:


> Question: Are the actual wheels from the training wheels on a 12" lil tiger supposed to be plastic or metal? And should they also be stamped schwinn like the bars?


The originals are a slightly softer semi pneumatic tire then the larger 12" tires on the tigers. They are also machine pressed in and rivets run through them making replacing them a son of a bitch and pointless. Hence why buying new ones is a better option, as for them having a Schwinn stamp on them no atleast that I have seen in my years of buying and selling schwinns. Though I would not be surprised I just recently learned there was a tricycle back in the 50's.


----------



## Vm0m0

Looking for a 16" schwimn banana seat


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Any body got a 12' lil tiger?


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Richiecool69elka

schwinn1966 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

I have this lil tiger for sale 








Send me a pm for more info


----------



## Amahury760

aztecsoulz said:


> I have this lil tiger for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a pm for more info


Pm price and location ?


----------



## liltiger925

i have a lil tiger and looking for fenders and seat and training wheels? anyone have any for sale?


----------



## elpatron13

looking to buy a 12" tx me if you have one and you are local. im in los angeles but could drive, lol 323 807 0458


----------



## furby714

Added recromed pixie bars n a springer


----------



## Justin-Az

put a nos rear fender on, still gotta put on nos fender braces once the rivet screws arrive. Tomorrow the nos handle bars should arrive.


----------



## Raguness

I lost my baseball bat holder.


----------



## furby714

forsale Hmu I'm in OC


----------



## DETACHED

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...37686579_n.jpg

250$ OBO FRAME ONLY..plus shipping unless local....frame was painted by adam stone of porterville, bike has been shot for a feature twice in two different stages. custom 12" frame, with flake, candy, and pin striping.

some some light damage to rear, from wheels and trike kit, could be re candied or completly repainted. first come first serve, no hold til the 1st. also have a set of laser cut forks from a just deez cad set. for an additional 50 bucks not chromed. possible trade for everything frame and forks... 559-920-2751


----------



## Richiecool69elka

furby714 said:


> View attachment 635140
> forsale Hmu I'm in OC


Can You Please PM Me Price? Thanks


----------



## 96tein

DETACHED. p.m. me pic of the faced forks. Curious to see what they look like


----------



## Justin-Az

Got new handlebars in, where advertised on ebay as nos lil tiger bars but they look nothing like ones I took off, they prolly are tricycle bars or something. My daughter said they look better but cant decide if I like them or not.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Got new handlebars in, where advertised on ebay as nos lil tiger bars but they look nothing like ones I took off, they prolly are tricycle bars or something. My daughter said they look better but cant decide if I like them or not.


They might be pixie handle bars. They are bigger since they are 16in frames. Muthafuckas on there don't know shit they got a pixie frame for sale and its advertised as a lil tiger.


----------



## 96tein

Well the bars on your tiger are in fact tricycle but very close in style to little tiger. The pixie bars are taller then those. They look good on the build.


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> View attachment 635140
> forsale Hmu I'm in OC


ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> ttt


Pm me a price


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> Pm me a price


150


----------



## schwinn1966

1968 Lil Tiger Frame
This frame is bent and needs some work. Selling it AS IS
$65 Shipped


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT
How many 12inch bikes are going to Mesa?


----------



## 96tein

My95Fleety said:


> TTT
> How many 12inch bikes are going to Mesa?


LOL that I know of and can name... two


----------



## schwinn1966

$40 shipped


----------



## furby714

schwinn1966 said:


>


do u have me pans for sale ???


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## 78mc

Looking for Lil Tiger training wheel arms


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> Looking for Lil Tiger training wheel arms[/QUOTE :facepalm:


----------



## Justin-Az

theres some lil tiger training wheels on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STI...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2c590795


----------



## 78mc

Justin-Az said:


> theres some lil tiger training wheels on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STI...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2c590795


Thanks bro. But I'm looking for the ones without the arms. The style that just bolts to the rim....


----------



## Justin-Az

finally got the fender braces on, now it needs a seat and new paint job. Anyone know where to get seat? I see them on ebay but not with the built in posts


----------



## Justin-Az

78mc said:


> Thanks bro. But I'm looking for the ones without the arms. The style that just bolts to the rim....


 There's some of that style ion eBay now also. not sure what happened to ones with arms the auction just kinda disappeared


----------



## 78mc

Justin-Az said:


> There's some of that style ion eBay now also. not sure what happened to ones with arms the auction just kinda disappeared


I saw them... I might get them... Thanks Bro..


----------



## My95Fleety

Just picked up this 12inch. Gonna shoot for Vegas.


----------



## My95Fleety

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-lil...aultDomain_0&hash=item1e7a83437a#ht_25wt_1255

Here is a lil tiger "pick up only" if anyone lives in the Illinois area.


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

Bump


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


> I have this lil tiger for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a pm for more info


Still for sale


----------



## Amahury760

aztecsoulz said:


> Still for sale


Pm price


----------



## el peyotero

el peyotero said:


> original schwinn lil tiger wheels n tires $30 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


for sale $50 shipped


----------



## My95Fleety

anybody got a 12inch banana seat with sisy bar preferably from a lil tiger?


----------



## Justin-Az

My95Fleety said:


> anybody got a 12inch banana seat with sisy bar preferably from a lil tiger?


 there's a nos sissy bar for sell on eBay. About the seat, please let me knopw if you find a supply of them as I need a seat with a built in seat post, preferably nos Schwinn.


----------



## My95Fleety

Justin-Az said:


> there's a nos sissy bar for sell on eBay. About the seat, please let me knopw if you find a supply of them as I need a seat with a built in seat post, preferably nos Schwinn.


Thanks. I want the schwinn lil tiger seat that doesnt have the built in seat post. Either way I been thinking the best bet would be just buy a whole bike and keet the seat and part out the rest to get some money back.


----------



## My95Fleety

Im gonna sale one of these but havent decided which one


----------



## Justin-Az

My95Fleety said:


> Thanks. I want the schwinn lil tiger seat that doesnt have the built in seat post. Either way I been thinking the best bet would be just buy a whole bike and keet the seat and part out the rest to get some money back.


 yeah i cant find the one with built in seatpost anywhere, may just end up getting mine reupholstered


----------



## Wicked95

Got this seat for sale. $85 shipped. Got a small rip that can be touched up with paint. 


​


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR 16inch custom bike or pedal car (maybe). If I have to ill put cash on top to. 

Candy brine red I believe it's fresh paint no scratches or no chips. Done by Area 51. Clear over the stickers. The whole bike is there except the rims. Here the pick up the purple bike of all the parts I have.


----------



## Blue94cady

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR 16inch custom bike or pedal car (maybe). If I have to ill put cash on top to.
> 
> Candy brine red I believe it's fresh paint no scratches or no chips. Done by Area 51. Clear over the stickers. The whole bike is there except the rims. Here the pick up the purple bike of all the parts I have.


How much


----------



## Justin-Az

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR 16inch custom bike or pedal car (maybe). If I have to ill put cash on top to.
> 
> Candy brine red I believe it's fresh paint no scratches or no chips. Done by Area 51. Clear over the stickers. The whole bike is there except the rims. Here the pick up the purple bike of all the parts I have.


 How much are you asking for it?


----------



## Justin-Az

My95Fleety said:


> Thanks. I want the schwinn lil tiger seat that doesnt have the built in seat post. Either way I been thinking the best bet would be just buy a whole bike and keet the seat and part out the rest to get some money back.


Theres a recovered one on ebay now that looks nice and comes with a nos post


----------



## My95Fleety

Justin-Az said:


> Theres a recovered one on ebay now that looks nice and comes with a nos post


yeah I saw that one. It looks nice. might go over ALOT. I really need one to do over my self. custom upholstery and chroming everything under it.


----------



## Justin-Az

My95Fleety said:


> yeah I saw that one. It looks nice. might go over ALOT. I really need one to do over my self. custom upholstery and chroming everything under it.


I emailed the guy with the seat on ebay and he said he will recover any seat for 50 +shipping, may send him my seat with built in post.


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone looking for og Schwinn lil tiger training wheels with the arms hit me up in pm. They are very hard to find but I have a set for sell.


----------



## Justin-Az

Also have a set of nos lil tiger black Schwinn grips for sell, ill even throw in a black Louisville slugger with them lol.


----------



## My95Fleety

How much for the blk grips with slugger?


----------



## Justin-Az

My95Fleety said:


> How much for the blk grips with slugger?


Im asking 55 for the slugger and black grips shipped, I paid 55 for the grips and 18 for the little bat. The grips are nos and the bat is never used, bought them as thought I was getting a black lil tiger but it didn't work out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My95Fleety said:


> How much for the blk grips with slugger?


I got a nos set of black lil tiger grips for $40 shipped homie.


----------



## Justin-Az

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got a nos set of black lil tiger grips for $40 shipped homie.


Hit me up with a offer and ill throw in a bat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Justin-Az said:


> Hit me up with a offer and ill throw in a bat.


Ok, $40 shipped for a set of black nos lil tiger grips and you throw in the bat? :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az

socios b.c. prez said:


> Ok, $40 shipped for a set of black nos lil tiger grips and you throw in the bat? :dunno:


Ill do 45 if you really want them man, that's pretty cheap.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Justin-Az said:


> Ill do 45 if you really want them man, that's pretty cheap.


:uh: I have two pair of these black grips. One set is for sale. Why would I want another pair?


----------



## Justin-Az

socios b.c. prez said:


> :uh: I have two pair of these black grips. One set is for sale. Why would I want another pair?


:ugh: Hell if I know but your the one that asked if Id do 40 shipped for the grips and the bat. LOL.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Justin-Az said:


> :ugh: Hell if I know but your the one that asked if Id do 40 shipped for the grips and the bat. LOL.


I think your lost lil homie. I never quoted you to begin with. I was talking to this other guy, not you.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Yup he never asked he was telling some one else he had black grips go back and read..


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think your lost lil homie. I never quoted you to begin with. I was talking to this other guy, not you.


 Are those fighting words????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Are those fighting words????


Yes


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yes


Do we need a talk


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Do we need a talk


No, just buy my grips bitch.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Who u calling a bish...............











Bish.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Casper. He's a bitch.


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Casper. He's a bitch.


Dont change tje subject


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

Schwinn Lil Tiger training wheels on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-lil...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8229cc71


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any white or red grips for sale


----------



## Justin-Az

I have 2 sets of red grips one set is nos and the other set is uses. Id sell the used set for 20 shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Justin-Az said:


> I have 2 sets of red grips one set is nos and the other set is uses. Id sell the used set for 20 shipped


Has the condition on them ? Looking for nice show ones


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT for the 12" bikes


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm gonna pick up mine on Sunday! Woohoo


----------



## 96tein

who all is making it out to the l.a. show in a couple weeks. be cool to get a lineup


----------



## INKEDUP

96tein said:


> who all is making it out to the l.a. show in a couple weeks. be cool to get a lineup


I wanted to go but no more spots so that just put me down to try finishing mine


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> who all is making it out to the l.a. show in a couple weeks. be cool to get a lineup


My son will be there Kevin....


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> My son will be there Kevin....


hell yeah... see you both there. if you get in before me save a spot for two bikes =) oh and ill bring his custome hot wheel


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> hell yeah... see you both there. if you get in before me save a spot for two bikes =) oh and ill bring his custome hot wheel


I'm most likely going to set up Friday.. I save you 2 spots.. He playing with his Hot Wheels right now.. I said yeah!!! New Hot Wheel!!! & ask if you going to go for a ride with him after the show?! LOL!!!


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> I'm most likely going to set up Friday.. I save you 2 spots.. He playing with his Hot Wheels right now.. I said yeah!!! New Hot Wheel!!! & ask if you going to go for a ride with him after the show?! LOL!!!


I'm leaving Friday night so first thing Saturday I should be in as long as I'm excepted in lol. yes new hot wheel and I might be down to ride with him lol.


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> I'm leaving Friday night so first thing Saturday I should be in as long as I'm excepted in lol. yes new hot wheel and I might be down to ride with him lol.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

FOR SELL: NOS BLACK SCHWINN LIL TIGER GRIPS, 35 SHIPPED, PAYPAL READY


----------



## My95Fleety

I got this 12" Schwinn rare.$175. If anyone is interested and is going to be going to the LA Torres Super Show, I can take it with me. It's used but it's in the box. Complete.


----------



## el peyotero

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MARINATE

For sale in Phoenix,Arizona $125 lmk if interested


----------



## PINK86REGAL

12" frame for sale make offer


----------



## fresnocustoms559

Does any1 have any tiger or PIXIE blue handgrips thy wnt to sale?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

12" gold twisted spoke wheels for sale


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Chingon


----------



## My95Fleety

PINK86REGAL said:


> 12" gold twisted spoke wheels for sale


What's the price on the wheels?


----------



## Blue94cady

PINK86REGAL said:


> 12" gold twisted spoke wheels for sale


How much


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> I got this 12" Schwinn rare.$175. If anyone is interested and is going to be going to the LA Torres Super Show, I can take it with me. It's used but it's in the box. Complete.


 I have this for sale


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## REC

12" custom made wheels raw with diskbrake set $400


----------



## REC

12"







$100


----------



## REC

12" $75


----------



## REC

12" assorted parts..some chrome ..some raw all for..gooseneck,sprocket,dtwist seat clamp,training wheels raw metal twisted,chrome crank,spear pedals,heart shape light bracket..


----------



## REC

For some reason i dont know if the reply on my account is working..But you can text me 832-597-62-43 ,e-mail [email protected] or facebook @ Jose Hernandez rec If you are serious about buying this parts..or you want 20" bicycle parts contact me "REC"


----------



## cruising oldies

would you take money order


----------



## REC

yes


----------



## My95Fleety

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121149626079&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## DVS

Ok fellas I finally got started on my son's bike but I have a question. What color grips should I use if I'm going with orange paint? should I keep the white ones and and white seat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Ok fellas I finally got started on my son's bike but I have a question. What color grips should I use if I'm going with orange paint? should I keep the white ones and and white seat?


White will look ok. What about black grips and black seat?


----------



## DVS

socios b.c. prez said:


> White will look ok. What about black grips and black seat?


 Yeah that crossed my mind too after seeing one online. there was a copper lil tiger made but apparently that's a rare color so I'm sure those grips are hard to find.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yea Coppertone is hella rare. I got black grips if your interested.


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> Yeah that crossed my mind too after seeing one online. there was a copper lil tiger made but apparently that's a rare color so I'm sure those grips are hard to find.


Yeah i was bidding on a set of Coppertone grips not to long ago i stopped bidding at $51. They sold for 70+ship. Anything Coppertone that is mint is pricey. Go with the white grips it goes with everything


----------



## Justin-Az

DVS said:


> Ok fellas I finally got started on my son's bike but I have a question. What color grips should I use if I'm going with orange paint? should I keep the white ones and and white seat?


orange and black would look nice. Who you getting to do the seat?


----------



## DVS

96tein said:


> Yeah i was bidding on a set of Coppertone grips not to long ago i stopped bidding at $51. They sold for 70+ship. Anything Coppertone that is mint is pricey. Go with the white grips it goes with everything





Justin-Az said:


> orange and black would look nice. Who you getting to do the seat?


I think I'm going with the white grips and seat. Was checking them out and they are cleaner than I remember them.


----------



## Lil Spanks

PINK86REGAL said:


> 12" frame for sale make offer


still for sale??


----------



## ripsta85

4 sale!!! 300


----------



## REC

sold the rims,and traing wheels..
Got 12" heart shape fender with custom hear shape fender brace chrome front only $100
sprocket twisted chrome $30
12" spear pedals raw set $10
12" goose neck twisted chrome $30
12" crank $30 chrome <--pending
12" forks chrome $100
12" twisted handle bars $75 chrome <-- pending


----------



## REC

REC said:


> 12" assorted parts..some chrome ..some raw all for..gooseneck,sprocket,dtwist seat clamp,training wheels raw metal twisted,chrome crank,spear pedals,heart shape light bracket..If you need more picture ill be happy to send them 832-597-6243 'REC"


 .....


----------



## fresnocustoms559

* Jeffrey James showing off his Tiger & Pixie @ tha Shinny Side Up Bicycle show in San Jose last Sunday........*


----------



## fresnocustoms559

*Tiger taking home top honors Best Schwinn of Show 2013....*


----------



## My95Fleety

fresnocustoms559 said:


> *Tiger taking home top honors Best Schwinn of Show 2013....*


 Very cool!


----------



## My95Fleety

12inch Schwinn Mini Cruiser For sale $175 obo. Rare 12inch bike.


----------



## 78mc

fresnocustoms559 said:


> *Tiger taking home top honors Best Schwinn of Show 2013....*


Congrats lil man!!!


----------



## DVS

fresnocustoms559 said:


> * Jeffrey James showing off his Tiger & Pixie @ tha Shinny Side Up Bicycle show in San Jose last Sunday........*


Nice Lil tiger


----------



## DVS

Getting ready to start on this soon. Just need a name for it still.


----------



## DVS

Do your Lil Tigers have this hole too or did someone put it there on this one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Do your Lil Tigers have this hole too or did someone put it there on this one?


I'm pretty sure they all came like that. I'm sure they just drilled that hole for the chainguard on all of those pieces


----------



## DVS

Yeah I see the one for the chainguard but this is on the other side. Going to strip it down this weekend so if I need to get it plugged I will.


----------



## el peyotero

mine has the same hole on both sides homie


----------



## DVS

el peyotero said:


> mine has the same hole on both sides homie


Right on thanks, guess it's time to tear down. How many of you guys have removed the rivets on the rear section to repaint?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

fresnocustoms559 said:


> *Tiger taking home top honors Best Schwinn of Show 2013....*


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> 12inch Schwinn Mini Cruiser For sale $175 obo. Rare 12inch bike.


 for sale


----------



## Justin-Az

May be parting out my blue lil tiger before selling the lil tiger, if anyone interested in following parts let me know in pm.

1. Bat holder
2. NOS Pedals with reflectors
3. NOS Blue sparkle grips
4. NOS Black grips
5. DTwist regular twist badge trim


----------



## Justin-Az

Also have 56 spoke chrome wheels and white wall tires for lil tiger


----------



## Wicked95

Justin-Az said:


> Also have 56 spoke chrome wheels and white wall tires for lil tiger


Pic of rims and tire. Interested.


----------



## My95Fleety

Justin-Az said:


> Also have 56 spoke chrome wheels and white wall tires for lil tiger


How much for the rims? pics?


----------



## Justin-Az

Wicked95 said:


> Pic of rims and tire. Interested.


----------



## Blue94cady

Justin-Az said:


>


How much ship ti cali


----------



## Justin-Az

Blue94cady said:


> How much ship ti cali


I think they are going to Vegas, ill let you know if deal falls through though.


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


>


Sold, they going to Vegas


----------



## My95Fleety

Justin-Az said:


>


Thanks! Justin-AZ


----------



## My95Fleety

FOR SALE $175 OBO. I could include shipping depends on where it's going and on the offer


----------



## Justin-Az

45 SHIPPED


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT for 12 inch bikes!!!!! How many 12inch bikes gonna be at the Vegas Super Show??? We need our own different categories!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

12inch bikes ONLY ROLL CALL for VEGAS Super Show.

1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger


----------



## Justin-Az

Blue94cady said:


> How much ship ti cali


If you really want some can order for you from FNR and have shipped to you, would be about 100 shipped including tires and tubes.


----------



## 78mc

My95Fleety said:


> 12inch bikes ONLY ROLL CALL for VEGAS Super Show.
> 
> 1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
> 2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger


3. Baby Step's


----------



## INKEDUP

My95Fleety said:


> 12inch bikes ONLY ROLL CALL for VEGAS Super Show.
> 
> 1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
> 2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger
> 3. Baby Step's
> 4. Bubbles


----------



## Clown Confusion

hellboy and his other 12''


----------



## 96tein

INKEDUP said:


> My95Fleety said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12inch bikes ONLY ROLL CALL for VEGAS Super Show.
> 
> 1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
> 2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger
> 3. Baby Step's
> 4. Bubbles
> 5 hellboy
> 6. lil Tigress
> 7. Angel baby
> 8. 51/50
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## David831

Good luck guys


----------



## Justin-Az

I got 2 sets of NOS LIL Tiger grips for sell. 1 set is black and other set is sparkle red. Im asking 35 shipped per set, pm me if interested, paypal ready.


----------



## DVS

pm'd back.


----------



## Justin-Az

DVS said:


> pm'd back.


PM Sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

INKEDUP said:


> My95Fleety said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12inch bikes ONLY ROLL CALL for VEGAS Super Show.
> 
> 1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
> 2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger
> 3. Baby Step's
> 4. Bubbles
> 5. Lil La Renia 12 inch
Click to expand...


----------



## My95Fleety

12inch bikes ONLY ROLL CALL for VEGAS Super Show.

1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger
3. Baby Step's
4. Bubbles
5 hellboy
6. lil Tigress
7. Angel baby 
8. 51/50
9. Lil La Reina

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

For Sell. 250


----------



## Justin-Az

The red grips are sold


----------



## My95Fleety

Justin-Az said:


> The red grips are sold


Thanks again Justin!


----------



## INKEDUP

My95Fleety said:


> 12inch bikes ONLY ROLL CALL for VEGAS Super Show.
> 
> 1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
> 2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger
> 3. Baby Step's
> 4. Bubbles
> 5 hellboy
> 6. lil Tigress
> 7. Angel baby
> 8. 51/50
> 9. Lil La Reina
> 
> :thumbsup:


Come on we need more 12" bikes people


----------



## My95Fleety

INKEDUP said:


> Come on we need more 12" bikes people


Isnt there like 6 diff cateories 1. original, 2. street, 3. custom, 4. mild custom, 5. full custom, 6. radical. (correct me if im wrong) 
there needs to be at least 3 bikes in each category! so like 18 bikes minimum


----------



## INKEDUP

My95Fleety said:


> Isnt there like 6 diff cateories 1. original, 2. street, 3. custom, 4. mild custom, 5. full custom, 6. radical. (correct me if im wrong)
> there needs to be at least 3 bikes in each category! so like 18 bikes minimum


Yes there is but n


----------



## INKEDUP

My95Fleety said:


> Isnt there like 6 diff cateories 1. original, 2. street, 3. custom, 4. mild custom, 5. full custom, 6. radical. (correct me if im wrong)
> there needs to be at least 3 bikes in each category! so like 18 bikes minimum


Yes there is but not enought bikes fr all categories 
Most of em 12"s are either radical or original


----------



## aztecsoulz

For sale


----------



## Justin-Az

aztecsoulz said:


> For sale


How Much?


----------



## fresnocustoms559

Is there a 12" class in vegas?


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Yes there is but not enought bikes fr all categories
> Most of em 12"s are either radical or original


Yep. That's true..... It sucks for my son. Because his bike is semi.. He has to go up with the radical 12"..


----------



## 78mc

fresnocustoms559 said:


> Is there a 12" class in vegas?


:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

fresnocustoms559 said:


> Is there a 12" class in vegas?


Only on Sundays.


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> Yep. That's true..... It sucks for my son. Because his bike is semi.. He has to go up with the radical 12"..


2011 there was
o.g. 
semie
Full 
Radical
I got bummped down to full and the only other radical there stayed radical. Lol. Every year is diffrent. We can all guess but will not know untile awardd


----------



## 78mc

I remember that. My son was in semi that year. In '09 there was a 
OG
Street
Custom
My son got 3rd in the custom class.
1.One Luv
2.Clown something? (From Nor Cal)
3. My son
Your right. Every year is different...:inout:
:drama:


----------



## INKEDUP

Ill be bringing out a mild


----------



## My95Fleety

96tein said:


> 2011 there was
> o.g.
> semie
> Full
> Radical
> I got bummped down to full and the only other radical there stayed radical. Lol. Every year is diffrent. We can all guess but will not know untile awardd


 In 2011 there was a street too. My son got first place street.


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## DVS

My son's lil tiger broken down ready for chrome and paint


----------



## 78mc

DVS said:


> My son's lil tiger broken down ready for chrome and paint


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

DVS said:


> My son's lil tiger broken down ready for chrome and paint


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> My son's lil tiger broken down ready for chrome and paint


Looking good bro


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> FOR SALE $175 OBO. I could include shipping depends on where it's going and on the offer


FOR SALE!!!!


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

Check out my nephews baby Captain America trike


----------



## DVS

I'm having trouble taking off the upper and lower cups on the fork tube. Do I just keep banging on it until they pop off or is there another way?


----------



## 78mc

DVS said:


> I'm having trouble taking off the upper and lower cups on the fork tube. Do I just keep banging on it until they pop off or is there another way?


Just keep banging... Sometimes they are a bitch.,


----------



## schwinn1966

Be careful! You can really mess the cups up. There is a tool for that


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got a set of cups for lol tigers for sale if you mess those up.


----------



## DVS

schwinn1966 said:


> Be careful! You can really mess the cups up. There is a tool for that


 would a bike shop have that tool or is it something special they stopped using a long time ago.



socios b.c. prez said:


> I got a set of cups for lol tigers for sale if you mess those up.


 Lol I'll let you know.


----------



## schwinn1966

here is the one I use. worth it's weight in gold!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/PARK-RT-1-B...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a30994d2


----------



## Richiecool69elka

schwinn1966 said:


> here is the one I use. worth it's weight in gold!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/PARK-RT-1-B...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a30994d2


:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

talked to the bike shop and they'll take care of me when I get it back from soda blasting. they want to see it done.


----------



## DVS

got the wheels and tires setup. once I get the parts back from blasting I could send stuff out to chrome and paint


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

Bump


----------



## DVS

Got the parts back and did a quick reassembly on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looks coo


----------



## DVS

my brother said to just stripe it and clear it.


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking good!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> FOR SALE $175 OBO. I could include shipping depends on where it's going and on the offer


Anyone interested? OBO.


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

Need 12" rims


----------



## 78mc

For Sale training wheel arms- make offer


----------



## 78mc

Lil Tiger chain guard- make offer


----------



## Blue94cady

78mc said:


> View attachment 737546
> 
> Lil Tiger chain guard- make offer


How much mike


----------



## 78mc

Blue94cady said:


> How much mike


I'll text you..


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 737546
> 
> Lil Tiger chain guard- make offer


Sold...


----------



## liljoker

78mc said:


> View attachment 737425
> 
> For Sale training wheel arms- make offer


 how much shipped to 11237 pm sent


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> Need 12" rims


I got my son's wheels at Toplowrider.com I believe they are from the LA area.


----------



## 78mc

liljoker said:


> how much shipped to 11237 pm sent


PM sent


----------



## ripsta85

$150 for the purple, $100 for the red one with chain guard $100,
for the dyno frame and chain guard or $130 with Wheels


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Posting for Texas Trike. $45 plus shipping. Radio flyer fenders. Pm Texas trike for more info.


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> I got this 12" Schwinn rare.$175. If anyone is interested and is going to be going to the LA Torres Super Show, I can take it with me. It's used but it's in the box. Complete.



complete in box. ready to ship. 12 inch schwinn $160.


----------



## MR.559

any little Tigers for sale? Hit me up please Thanks


----------



## ATX

engraved sprocket on both sides-55 shipped


----------



## INKEDUP

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket on both sides-55 shipped


Pm sent


----------



## ATX

INKEDUP said:


> Pm sent


PM replied


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

12 inch forum kinda quite lately? no 12 inch bikes in the works?


----------



## texastrike

Looking for some lil tiger fenders any one have any for sale ??


----------



## 78mc

My95Fleety said:


> 12 inch forum kinda quite lately? no 12 inch bikes in the works?


I'm doing some up grades to my son bike..


----------



## INKEDUP

My95Fleety said:


> 12 inch forum kinda quite lately? no 12 inch bikes in the works?


I will post pics of my project today


----------



## EVIL91

the homies bike "BUBBLES"


----------



## Rojo909

Looking for a lil tiger send pictures and info to 1(909)496-6282 thanks.


----------



## Clown Confusion

saw this on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-12-L...661?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item43c06ba02d


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> saw this on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-12-L...661?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item43c06ba02d


Fenders don't match for shit!


----------



## EVIL91

socios b.c. prez said:


> Fenders don't match for shit!


Hatter lol jk


----------



## lilmikew86

Clown Confusion said:


> saw this on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-12-L...661?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item43c06ba02d



Gaby: and that frame according to the seller goes grreat with these forks http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-12-bicycle-forks-/290990670963?pt=US_Forks&hash=item43c0654473


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: and that frame according to the seller goes grreat with these forks http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-12-bicycle-forks-/290990670963?pt=US_Forks&hash=item43c0654473


Wow! Looks like the pointy part where you bolt it to the steering tube is going to hit the frame when you turn it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

EVIL91 said:


> Hatter lol jk


Lol la pura verdad homie. No se be bien.


----------



## EVIL91

socios b.c. prez said:


> Lol la pura verdad homie. No se be bien.


I no given u shit rule lol see u in vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> Fenders don't match for shit!


dont let art see it he might try to get it back lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Fenders don't match for shit!


That's fuckin twilite frame......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> That's fuckin twilite frame......


Yea but it's not the same. Tony o violated it.


----------



## DVS

So where are the pics of the 12" bikes in Vegas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> So where are the pics of the 12" bikes in Vegas.


I didn't see them all but I think 78mc was the best one out there.


----------



## INKEDUP

There was only like 8 bikes out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

INKEDUP said:


> There was only like 8 bikes out there


Most of them were street or stock bikes right?


----------



## INKEDUP

socios b.c. prez said:


> Most of them were street or stock bikes right?


Right except for my sons was mild and I saw another pink semi


----------



## socios b.c. prez

INKEDUP said:


> Right except for my sons was mild and I saw another pink semi


Which one was your sons? I saw some of your paint jobs out there. They were looking really good in the sun.


----------



## INKEDUP

socios b.c. prez said:


> Which one was your sons? I saw some of your paint jobs out there. They were looking really good in the sun.


The baby blue one it was outside right next to green with envy trike...hopefully someone post a pic of it
It didn't place but what got me really happy was seen my son falling in love with his bike for the first time he saw it at the show...he didn't know about it


----------



## Clown Confusion

maybe ill get baby x ready for next year


----------



## INKEDUP

We need more milds,semis, and full customs out there...too many radicals and streets


----------



## Clown Confusion

INKEDUP said:


> We need more milds,semis, and full customs out there...too many radicals and streets[/QUOTE
> 
> true


----------



## 96tein

INKEDUP said:


> We need more milds,semis, and full customs out there...too many radicals and streets


i'm workin on that lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Sweet!! hellboy 2?


----------



## 96tein

INKEDUP said:


> Sweet!! hellboy 2?


angel baby.
Maybe hb2


----------



## INKEDUP

My sons bike "bubbles"


----------



## Tin-Tin

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 817353
> 
> My sons bike "bubbles"


came out real nice bro


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> angel baby.
> Maybe hb2


I want to see Angel Baby!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

Tin-Tin said:


> came out real nice bro


Thanks homie


----------



## 78mc




----------



## INKEDUP

Well deserved mike! it was nice seen u and ur son out there!


----------



## Clown Confusion

baby x


----------



## Lil Spanks

Clown Confusion said:


> baby x


I'm coming after you boyyy. Lol


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Well deserved mike! it was nice seen u and ur son out there!


Thanks Robert. But the win is his.. Good to see you & your son out there too.. This is just the beginning for us...


----------



## INKEDUP

Clown Confusion said:


> baby x


That's clean!


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Thanks Robert. But the win is his.. Good to see you & your son out there too.. This is just the beginning for us...


Lol that's what I meant to say bro!!! Ur sons a very dedicated rider!
Thanks bro he had a blast as well looking forward to show by your side....


----------



## My95Fleety

My homies 12" First Place STREET Category


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## 78mc

:


INKEDUP said:


> Lol that's what I meant to say bro!!! Ur sons a very dedicated rider!
> Thanks bro he had a blast as well looking forward to show by your side....


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

My95Fleety said:


>


Do u know who got 2nd and 3rd full?


----------



## 408$eoulRider

any tiger complete bikes or frames for sale? pm me, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> TTT


What up Fleet, how you been homie? Any pics of your lil tiger? I need to get going on my son's tiger soon.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

taking offers 12" i have matching wheels too.


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up bro there it is its a dyno bike 
I've been good hbu?
What are u bringing out?


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Y U H8TIN said:


> taking offers 12" i have matching wheels too.


SOLD


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 832609
> 
> 
> Wuz up bro there it is its a dyno bike
> I've been good hbu?
> What are u bringing out?


I've been good. Skipped Vegas this year because we didn't do anything new to the trike. Next year we're coming back with some upgrades. Trying to place for best of show with a street trike. Besides that just working on this lil tiger. Street class with some engraving.


----------



## INKEDUP

Thats nice that trike is just simply sick!...can't wait to see the lil tiger....I still got a long way to go on my sons


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> Thats nice that trike is just simply sick!...can't wait to see the lil tiger....I still got a long way to go on my sons


Thanks, I got a ways to go with the lil tiger too. It's still a raw frame. Haven't had time to get it out to paint or chrome. Should be ready for next season


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Thanks, I got a ways to go with the lil tiger too. It's still a raw frame. Haven't had time to get it out to paint or chrome. Should be ready for next season


Are you going I keep it stock or do anything custom with it?


----------



## Clown Confusion

DVS said:


> I've been good. Skipped Vegas this year because we didn't do anything new to the trike. Next year we're coming back with some upgrades. Trying to place for best of show with a street trike. Besides that just working on this lil tiger. Street class with some engraving.


its says street class with some engraving


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> Thanks, I got a ways to go with the lil tiger too. It's still a raw frame. Haven't had time to get it out to paint or chrome. Should be ready for next season


What color are u goin with it?
Hopefully I get to hit a northern show in 2014


----------



## DVS

socios b.c. prez said:


> Are you going I keep it stock or do anything custom with it?


Keeping it stock except for some engraving


Clown Confusion said:


> its says street class with some engraving


LOL


INKEDUP said:


> What color are u goin with it?
> Hopefully I get to hit a northern show in 2014


I was going to go with an orange copperish color not sure anymore. I like some of the new lighter car colors. Socios would be a good show to hit up.


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> Keeping it stock except for some engraving
> 
> LOL
> 
> I was going to go with an orange copperish color not sure anymore. I like some of the new lighter car colors. Socios would be a good show to hit up.


I got my sons color out of a 2013 Toyota Camry I really love the color

That would be nice I hear a lot of positive feedback about that show


----------



## DVS

Yeah that's the route I'm planning on going too. There are already a lot of kandies and dark color bikes out there.


----------



## INKEDUP

Exactly...I only decided to do patterns on top of the tank and leave the rest of the body alone...I might do some pin striping lines too


----------



## DVS

Yeah I'm looking to get the original decals and some minimal stripes. Nothing like Stone's. At least not until the 16" lol.


----------



## INKEDUP

Oh man I have to wait about 3 more years to get my son a 16" lol ...he still can't reach his pedals


----------



## DVS

Lol mines barely going to be two in January but I'm already planning it.


----------



## INKEDUP

Oh nice lol but they grow up so quick I better start planning it as well


----------



## DVS

Alright guys I have a question. The schwinn logo on the training wheel brackets are not fully visible anymore. Should I just plate them and see how they come out or just engrave them and forget about the logo?


----------



## INKEDUP

I say if u can still see why not just engrave around the logo?


----------



## DVS

They aren't too bad I guess. We'll see what they look like after polishing either chrome only or engraving.


----------



## INKEDUP

They look pretty good! U should engrave around the schwinn logo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I would sell them and then buy a different cheaper set to engrave.


----------



## DVS

socios b.c. prez said:


> I would sell them and then buy a different cheaper set to engrave.


Planning on only plating them but I hope the logo shows up after


----------



## EVIL91

DVS said:


> Planning on only plating them but I hope the logo shows up after


I don't think it will show cuz it going show up less when they polish it befor they chrome


----------



## west_side85

Looking for a bat hokder for a 16" &12"


----------



## dave_st23




----------



## DVS

EVIL91 said:


> I don't think it will show cuz it going show up less when they polish it befor they chrome


That's what I was thinking. Screw it lets see what happens


----------



## R0L0

dave_st23 said:


>


nice


----------



## INKEDUP

dave_st23 said:


>


Nice!!! Another mild!


----------



## dave_st23

R0L0 said:


> nice


Thanks homie


----------



## dave_st23

INKEDUP said:


> Nice!!! Another mild!


Thanx homie


----------



## haro amado

Got 12" forks for sale 250 plus shiping they are double stack engraved and chrome


----------



## INKEDUP

Pics? Im looking for some


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## David831

haro amado said:


> Got 12" forks for sale 250 plus shiping they are double stack engraved and chrome


Hit up petter frm chd his looking for sum bro


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## DVS

So I decided to just engrave the training wheel brackets. No point to try and save the logo since it's barely visible. Street class here we come.


----------



## INKEDUP

:thumbsup: can't wait to see it done bro!


----------



## Tin-Tin

DVS said:


> So I decided to just engrave the training wheel brackets. No point to try and save the logo since it's barely visible. Street class here we come.


you really know how to fix up street category bikes homie


----------



## DVS

Looks like Dominic's Lil Tiger will be called "Lil Savage"


----------



## DVS

Tin-Tin said:


> you really know how to fix up street category bikes homie


Thanks bro I've always liked clean simple bikes.


----------



## west_side85

I got as lil tiger frame with spricket snd chsinguard. Its missing top bar... $100 shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for 12'' fenders


----------



## EVIL91

Clown Confusion said:


> looking for 12'' fenders


X2


----------



## dreamer1

I have a 12' radio flyer complete n in good condition. ...pm for pics located in O.C make offer


----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


> looking for 12'' fenders


For the radio flyer.?


----------



## Tin-Tin

DVS said:


> Thanks bro I've always liked clean simple bikes.


same here bro, by when you plan to have this lil tiger done?..


----------



## DVS

Tin-Tin said:


> same here bro, by when you plan to have this lil tiger done?..


Aiming for Socios next year. Shouldn't be a problem I hope.


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> Aiming for Socios next year. Shouldn't be a problem I hope.


Hell yeah can't wait to see the new creation


----------



## INKEDUP

"Bubbles"


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 866697
> 
> 
> 
> "Bubbles"


Nice


----------



## DVS

Ok so setback number 1. The bike shop is using the correct tool but can't remove the headset cups. They say that they are brazed on but I think they aren't used to working on old bikes and weren't hitting it hard enough. Going to stop by another shop where the owner has restored several bikes in the past. Hopefully he can get them off.


----------



## 78mc

DVS said:


> Ok so setback number 1. The bike shop is using the correct tool but can't remove the headset cups. They say that they are brazed on but I think they aren't used to working on old bikes and weren't hitting it hard enough. Going to stop by another shop where the owner has restored several bikes in the past. Hopefully he can get them off.


There is a special tool bro..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Ok so setback number 1. The bike shop is using the correct tool but can't remove the headset cups. They say that they are brazed on but I think they aren't used to working on old bikes and weren't hitting it hard enough. Going to stop by another shop where the owner has restored several bikes in the past. Hopefully he can get them off.


They are not brazed on. He's just not hitting hard enough. If he fucks up the cups I got another set you can have for cheap.


----------



## DVS

78mc said:


> There is a special tool bro..


They have the tool. They are kids that only really work on new stuff that comes apart easy. Lol


socios b.c. prez said:


> They are not brazed on. He's just not hitting hard enough. If he fucks up the cups I got another set you can have for cheap.


Hold on to those for me I'll let you know.


----------



## west_side85

I got a tiger frame ill trade for some custom 16" parts.


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> I have a 12' radio flyer complete n in good condition. ...pm for pics located in O.C make offer


Ttt


----------



## 78mc

DVS said:


> They have the tool. They are kids that only really work on new stuff that comes apart easy. LOL
> 
> I see.. They don't know the old school rides...


----------



## 78mc

Time for some up grades.. See what I do...:drama:


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for 12'' fenders


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> Ok so setback number 1. The bike shop is using the correct tool but can't remove the headset cups. They say that they are brazed on but I think they aren't used to working on old bikes and weren't hitting it hard enough. Going to stop by another shop where the owner has restored several bikes in the past. Hopefully he can get them off.


 hammer and a wooden dowl place on the inside lip of cups smack the shit out of it place other side nd repeat work around the inner lip it will come out, then turn over do other side


----------



## DVS

Got them off and didn't damage the outside. Have to clean up the inside a bit but overall they came out ok. Also got some more ideas. Kinda happens when you visit Danny who built Sk8 or Ryde and helped out with Honor Roll. Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> View attachment 868897
> 
> Time for some up grades.. See what I do...:drama:


Gotta show what the 805 can do brother!


----------



## Tin-Tin

78mc said:


> View attachment 868897
> 
> Time for some up grades.. See what I do...:drama:


real clean 12" bro


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Gotta show what the 805 can do brother!


I can do that... I'm working on something right now.. & I have ideas in my head.. See how it comes out.


----------



## 78mc

Tin-Tin said:


> real clean 12" bro[/QUOTE
> Thanks bro. My kid loves his bike..


----------



## DVS

My95Fleety said:


>


Anymore pics of this one?


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> I can do that... I'm working on something right now.. & I have ideas in my head.. See how it comes out.


Will see u and Orlando soon! I'm skipping carshow till the start of 2014


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Will see u and Orlando soon! I'm skipping carshow till the start of 2014


I think we are doing the same.. See when I finish the new parts..


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> I think we are doing the same.. See when I finish the new parts..


I might only hit three shows next season.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

For sale 12" forks 250 hit up haro


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> I might only hit three shows next season.


Why? What's going on?


----------



## Clown Confusion

Haro said he sold them already


----------



## haro amado

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> For sale 12" forks 250 hit up haro


they're still for sale


----------



## DVS

Is this what the original seat clamp bolt looks like? Don't want to send it out to chrome if it's not the original one


----------



## haro amado

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> For sale 12" forks 250 hit up haro


Sold sold


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> Is this what the original seat clamp bolt looks like? Don't want to send it out to chrome if it's not the original one


The nut yes bolt no. It's the same s bolt as used on the other schwinns. Honestly though nobodyvwould even notice if you used it though


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Is this what the original seat clamp bolt looks like? Don't want to send it out to chrome if it's not the original one


My lil tiger and this other one I worked on came with that bolt. Maybe later year tigers came with that bolt?


----------



## David831

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> For sale 12" forks 250 hit up haro


I got a sissybar that i bought oh haro thats doble stack raw that will go whit that set offorks


----------



## DVS

96tein said:


> The nut yes bolt no. It's the same s bolt as used on the other schwinns. Honestly though nobodyvwould even notice if you used it though





socios b.c. prez said:


> My lil tiger and this other one I worked on came with that bolt. Maybe later year tigers came with that bolt?


Thanks guys. I'll send out the nut and just replace the bolt. The threads are a little messed up and the chrome might make worse.


----------



## schwinn1966

DVS said:


> Thanks guys. I'll send out the nut and just replace the bolt. The threads are a little messed up and the chrome might make worse.


 Make sure you find the correct bolt for that nut before chroming. that thread is a really oddball one. not the typical thread you get from a hardware store.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DVS said:


> Thanks guys. I'll send out the nut and just replace the bolt. The threads are a little messed up and the chrome might make worse.


I got two of those in stock if you need a set


----------



## DVS

schwinn1966 said:


> Make sure you find the correct bolt for that nut before chroming. that thread is a really oddball one. not the typical thread you get from a hardware store.


Of course it is. Why would this bike make it easy on me to finish. Lo


socios b.c. prez said:


> I got two of those in stock if you need a set


I'll let you know. Didn't get a chance to really look at the threads last night.


----------



## haro amado

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=876521&stc=1&d=1383885786 12" forks for sale 50 bucks plus shiping


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Looking for some wheels and tires for a lil tiger. Either original or pneumatic ones. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## kajumbo

madrigalkustoms said:


> Looking for some wheels and tires for a lil tiger. Either original or pneumatic ones. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


I got sum NOS hard white walls and rims already sandblasted


----------



## madrigalkustoms

kajumbo said:


> I got sum NOS hard white walls and rims already sandblasted


Thanks bro. I just picked some up at the local bike shop. What you asking for what you have?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looking for lil tiger grips. I want RED or WHITE...NEW CONDITION


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looking for lil tiger grips. I want RED or WHITE...NEW CONDITION


Hit up raul. Socios b.c. prez


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> Hit up raul. Socios b.c. prez


Pm already sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank you 96stein and socios.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Red grips sold


----------



## kajumbo

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks bro. I just picked some up at the local bike shop. What you asking for what you have?


$75 for rims n tires plus shipping


----------



## west_side85

I got this frame with chainguard.. and sprocket... new paint $120 shipped or trade for 16" custom parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody got that bat holder for the lil tiger ?


----------



## schwinn1966

*Lil Tiger Bat Holders*



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody got that bat holder for the lil tiger ?


 I do $55 Shipped. pm me if interested


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

schwinn1966 said:


> I do $55 Shipped. pm me if interested


Pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

socios b.c. prez said:


> Red grips sold


Got them today in the mail. Thank you my daughter happy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Does any one know who can get the original fabric and upholster my seat ? For a lil tiger. Not the one with the sparkle but the other fabric like the one on eBay ?


----------



## GTColorado

bike for sale $120 shipped paypal ready


----------



## furby714

west_side85 said:


> View attachment 903882
> I got this frame with chainguard.. and sprocket... new paint $120 shipped or trade for 16" custom parts


do you have the top bar n fork


----------



## west_side85

furby714 said:


> do you have the top bar n fork


No


----------



## LegionS818

for sale tiger frame sold i only got the grips for sale.


----------



## David831

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 921426
> View attachment 921434
> for sale


How much


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Finish with my daughter bike


----------



## Tin-Tin

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Finish with my daughter bike


came out real nice bro


----------



## LegionS818

David831 said:


> How much


how much for what


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tin-Tin said:


> came out real nice bro


Thank you brother


----------



## schwinn1966

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Finish with my daughter bike


 :thumbsup: Looks Great!


----------



## DVS

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Finish with my daughter bike


Looks nice. Where did you get the white pedals?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> Looks nice. Where did you get the white pedals?


They are the original pedals. I took them apart and painted them white


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

schwinn1966 said:


> :thumbsup: Looks Great!


Thank you and thank you for helping me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Does anyone have schwinn head lights. I want one for the lil tiger. PayPal ready


----------



## DVS

Thanks for reminding me that I need to get my small Schwinn light out of storage and send it out to chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Does anyone have schwinn head lights. I want one for the lil tiger. PayPal ready


Pm Texas trike. He said he's getting rid of a one or two that he has.


----------



## GTColorado

GTColorado said:


> bike for sale $120 shipped paypal ready
> View attachment 909986


Still for sale frame only $80 shipped


----------



## genuinechevy

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Finish with my daughter bike


Nice bike homie I need to finish mine before i loos the part for it but i have no one to ride it yet


----------



## furby714

LOOKING FOR A LIL TIGER ORIGINAL SISSY BAR LMK IF U HAVE ANY U WILLING TO SELL THNKS


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> LOOKING FOR A LIL TIGER ORIGINAL SISSY BAR LMK IF U HAVE ANY U WILLING TO SELL THNKS


 Hey furby theres a couple nos ones on ebay now.


----------



## Justin-Az

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Finish with my daughter bike


 Looks sick


----------



## dave_st23

dave_st23 said:


>


Parts are ready


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Hey furby theres a couple nos ones on ebay now.


there alil pricey but thanks i found some alredy


----------



## DVS

Ok guys I need I need pedals. Where can I find schwinn pedals, or what are you guys using?


----------



## DVS

Hey furby here are the pics of the wheels and tires.


----------



## west_side85

west_side85 said:


> View attachment 903882
> I got this frame with chainguard.. and sprocket... new paint $120 shipped or trade for 16" custom parts


This the frame


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

What's up guys any updates for 2014?


----------



## EVIL91

;-) ;-)


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> What's up guys any updates for 2014?


:drama:


----------



## LegionS818

parts for sale


----------



## GTColorado

GTColorado said:


> bike for sale $120 shipped paypal ready
> View attachment 909986


FRAME ONLY $45 shipped


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good bro how's ur sons bike coming out?


----------



## DVS

Got the chrome back now just waiting on the engraver to finish parts so I could send stuff out to paint. Seat should be getting done soon just have to find a stich pattern that we like. What about you?


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm working in my sons rims and looking for a few parts also cutting down a chaingurad


----------



## My95Fleety

For Sale $130 buyer pays shipping.


----------



## GTColorado

GTColorado said:


> FRAME ONLY $45 shipped


Sold


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> I'm working in my sons rims and looking for a few parts also cutting down a chaingurad


Right on. Are you working on getting it done soon? It's going to be mild isn't it.


----------



## 78mc

Just pick up my son's next bike... Not sure what I'm going to do the frame. Just have to wait & see...:inout:


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> View attachment 1008218
> 
> Just pick up my son's next bike... Not sure what I'm going to do the frame. Just have to wait & see...:inout:


NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH..


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> View attachment 1008218
> 
> Just pick up my son's next bike... Not sure what I'm going to do the frame. Just have to wait & see...:inout:


I smell booooooo chit.


----------



## 78mc

Should be done my Super Show. That is my goal. :x:


----------



## 96tein

Can't wait.


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> Right on. Are you working on getting it done soon? It's going to be mild isn't it.


The bike is complete already rideable for my son we busted it out in Vegas...now it's on upgrading mode
And yes sir mild diamond tank


----------



## My95Fleety

INKEDUP said:


> What's up guys any updates for 2014?


I just started working on a 12 in bike


----------



## INKEDUP

Are u going custom on this one?


----------



## My95Fleety

INKEDUP said:


> Are u going custom on this one?


Yeah. I think mild.


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## INKEDUP

My95Fleety said:


> Yeah. I think mild.


Nice homie! Can't wait to see what u have in mind
I'm upgrading my sons little by little I don't think it's gonna end up looking all crazy...just the necessary stuff to keep it show able and rideable


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> The bike is complete already rideable for my son we busted it out in Vegas...now it's on upgrading mode
> And yes sir mild diamond tank


Right on bro. I'm just sitting right now waiting for things to get done. Still aiming to have it ready for Socios.


----------



## INKEDUP

Hopefully I can take a couple bikes out there this year never been to that show


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## 96tein

INKEDUP said:


> Hopefully I can take a couple bikes out there this year never been to that show


To where SocioS.? It's a bad ass show big turn outs just all around fun show.


----------



## 96tein

INKEDUP said:


> I don't think it's gonna end up looking all crazy...just the necessary stuff to keep it show able and rideable


 ain't gotta be crazy as long as you like it and enjoy it is what matters. The fun is building it and memories. Can't wait to see it


----------



## DVS

96tein said:


> ain't gotta be crazy as long as you like it and enjoy it is what matters. The fun is building it and memories. Can't wait to see it


Yup that's why I like building my boy's street bikes. Would rather have them have a bike they can jump on ride and enjoy than a bike they can't even sit on.


----------



## My95Fleety

True. My son rides his lil tiger too.


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> For Sale $130 buyer pays shipping.


Anyone looking for 12inch bike to build or even just for their kids ride. I got this for sale. Good condition complete in the box.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

My Sons 12 Inch Coming Soon


----------



## INKEDUP

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 1012177


Nice color!


----------



## INKEDUP

96tein said:


> ain't gotta be crazy as long as you like it and enjoy it is what matters. The fun is building it and memories. Can't wait to see it


Yeah I've heard nothing but positive stuff about that show

Exactly my son gets so excited with his bike but he still doesn't wanna learn how to pedal it ...


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> Yup that's why I like building my boy's street bikes. Would rather have them have a bike they can jump on ride and enjoy than a bike they can't even sit on.


Lol I went mild on my sons so I could do my touch ups to it...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

I got these bottom half of 12" forks for sale made by haza designs but I gotta warn you that spongebobs forks are gonna basically be the same so if you don't mind that make offer.


----------



## 96tein

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I got these bottom half of 12" forks for sale made by haza designs but I gotta warn you that spongebobs forks are gonna basically be the same so if you don't mind that make offer.


 a high five and a box of cheerios


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

96tein said:


> a high five and a box of cheerios


Sold


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## DVS

Are lil tiger pedals 9/16 or 1/2? Was going to order some but not sure what size they were.


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> Are lil tiger pedals 9/16 or 1/2? Was going to order some but not sure what size they were.


1/2


----------



## DVS

96tein said:


> 1/2


Thanks.


----------



## Amahury760

My brothers been working on this and finaly puting it back together.


----------



## 96tein

Amahury760 said:


> My brothers been working on this and finaly puting it back together.


Lookin good


----------



## DVS

Amahury760 said:


> My brothers been working on this and finaly puting it back together.


Looks really nice


----------



## Amahury760

DVS said:


> Looks really nice


Thanks. He is now working on a og 16


----------



## DVS

Amahury760 said:


> Thanks. He is now working on a og 16


right on, I'm looking for a 16 " right now too.


----------



## Amahury760

DVS said:


> right on, I'm looking for a 16 " right now too.


I will post pics of it soon. He got it off a crack head for 50 bucks. Not sure what kind but its 16"with the removable to bar.


----------



## DVS

Amahury760 said:


> I will post pics of it soon. He got it off a crack head for 50 bucks. Not sure what kind but its 16"with the removable to bar.


Oh it's a pixie. Hit up the pixie topic oneofakind knows all about those.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Amahury760 said:


> My brothers been working on this and finaly puting it back together.


Looks Good..:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## dave_st23

I got my grandsons bike back from powder coat now I'm sending the parts to chrome and zinc


----------



## INKEDUP

. "Bubbles"


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1035049
> . "Bubbles"


Nice colors


----------



## DVS

A little preview. No more of this stuff until it's done.


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> Nice colors


Thanks bro I'm gonna redo the patterns on the top....your engraving looking clean


----------



## DVS

Thanks I got more parts done just not going to show them until the bike is assembled.


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice I only got to engrave a couple parts I'll get the rest done later


----------



## DVS

I don't remember the site where I found the small bats. Where did you guys get yours?


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

How's ur new project bro?


----------



## EVIL91

TTMFT


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

Sent out my sons bike to get some leafing and pisntripe


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Sent out my sons bike to get some leafing and pisntripe


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good mike ready for uniques?


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> What's good mike ready for uniques?


Just put the bike back together a couple days ago. Got some new parts


----------



## DVS

Pics


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## EVIL91

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1077377


Looks bad ass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My daughter excited about her first show for az


----------



## DVS

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My daughter excited about her first show for az


Looks good


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Tcs Revenge Coming Soon !


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1077361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077361


Looks good bro...


----------



## 78mc

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My daughter excited about her first show for az


She is ready to ride to Az.. LOL!!


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Looks good bro...


Thanks bro


----------



## DVS

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1077361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077361


I like it


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks homie I need people's input....should I add more patterns to the frame or leave it the way it is? I have a short video on my Instagram @inec_kustoms


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks homie I need people's input....should I add more patterns to the frame or leave it the way it is? I have a short video on my Instagram @inec_kustoms


Why don't you add circle patterns. It is called bubbles...
One of the first bikes I painted almost 20 years ago called 7up I did circle patterns on it. The guy lived in Thousand Oaks. He was from Rollerz Only.


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Why don't you add circle patterns. It is called bubbles...
> One of the first bikes I painted almost 20 years ago called 7up I did circle patterns on it. The guy lived in Thousand Oaks. He was from Rollerz Only.


Those are gonna be part of the mural bro...
I know who you're talking about owner of kushhouse records right?


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Those are gonna be part of the mural bro...
> I know who you're talking about owner of kushhouse records right?


IDK? I haven't saw him in years..


----------



## INKEDUP

He was on layitlow for a while he owns a light brown 61 bubble top and he flies a Thousand Oaks plaque


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> He was on layitlow for a while he owns a light brown 61 bubble top and he flies a Thousand Oaks plaque


Oh ready.. Never saw it...


----------



## My95Fleety

TTY


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good homie how's it going


----------



## 96tein

Used one show and boxed up since then, made by krazy kutting. Plated by AAA plating in Sacramento 
$150


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

where can I get some replacement tires like this? pm me


----------



## kajumbo

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> where can I get some replacement tires like this? pm me


I have some for $60 shipped


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

For sale bottom half of 12 inch forks


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1106994


You going to be ready for the show?


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> You going to be ready for the show?


Yes but no engraving...I still gotta reclear the bike,cut and paint the chainguard and finish my cousins bike from scrap help me out bro hahaha


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Yes but no engraving...I still gotta reclear the bike,cut and paint the chainguard and finish my cousins bike from scrap help me out bro hahaha


Let me know. I'll have time Friday-Sunday


----------



## INKEDUP

I'll hit u up if I get stuck on something bro


----------



## LegionS818

any one got a lil tiger chain guard for sale.


----------



## Amahury760

I got a homie selling a lil tiger everything is.there but it will need a.full resto. 200 obo


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> I'll hit u up if I get stuck on something bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Amahury760 said:


> I got a homie selling a lil tiger everything is.there but it will need a.full resto. 200 obo



Can you get me pictures? I'm paypal ready!


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## DVS

Opened up the new Lowrider Magazine and I noticed that I wasn't the first to engrave the fork so before anyone says I copied here is Dom's fork that I had engraved about three months ago.


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> i copied


you having it plated and then painting the area around the engraved section.? Just a thought


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> Opened up the new Lowrider Magazine and I noticed that I wasn't the first to engrave the fork so before anyone says I copied here is Dom's fork that I had engraved about three months ago.


Looks good brother!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> Opened up the new Lowrider Magazine and I noticed that I wasn't the first to engrave the fork so before anyone says I copied here is Dom's fork that I had engraved about three months ago.


That is nice I like that


----------



## DVS

96tein said:


> you having it plated and then painting the area around the engraved section.? Just a thought





INKEDUP said:


> Looks good brother!





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That is nice I like that


Thanks guys. Hey 96tein why did you change your post? I know where you were going with that. Lol paint around the engraving was my plan but a couple of people in the bike scene said to just leave it for now and see what happens. This pic was before plating.


----------



## 96tein

DVS said:


> Thanks guys. Hey 96tein why did you change your post? I know where you were going with that. Lol paint around the engraving was my plan but a couple of people in the bike scene said to just leave it for now and see what happens. This pic was before plating.


i wrote as a joke then when i reread it i was like damn i sound like an asshole hahahah.... i can't wait to see this one all together, your builds are always sweet


----------



## DVS

96tein said:


> i wrote as a joke then when i reread it i was like damn i sound like an asshole hahahah.... i can't wait to see this one all together, your builds are always sweet


Lol I thought you were talking about what came up in Fresno last year. Trying to get this one done for Socios. Should have Honor Roll and Lil Savage there.


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Lol I thought you were talking about what came up in Fresno last year. Trying to get this one done for Socios. Should have Honor Roll and Lil Savage there.


Save me a spot there..


----------



## DVS

oneofakind said:


> Save me a spot there..


No problem we got you. We'll ask them for a whole row for all those bikes you have.


----------



## texastrike

Any of you guys know what size basball bat to use on on a lil tiger??


----------



## DVS

texastrike said:


> Any of you guys know what size basball bat to use on on a lil tiger??


I got an 18" from eBay. I think it's 1 1/4 thick.


----------



## texastrike

18" or 18 oz?


----------



## DVS

18 inch


----------



## My95Fleety

DVS said:


> Opened up the new Lowrider Magazine and I noticed that I wasn't the first to engrave the fork so before anyone says I copied here is Dom's fork that I had engraved about three months ago.


I actually like this concept better. The one in the mag is all chrome and the engraving is like on the whole fork (dont know if that makes sense). I like how yours has like a border line around it. I actually think it would look bad ass if you it was painted and the engraving area chrome.​


----------



## 96tein

Just to show the mini.bat sizing.


----------



## DVS

My95Fleety said:


> I actually like this concept better. The one in the mag is all chrome and the engraving is like on the whole fork (dont know if that makes sense). I like how yours has like a border line around it. I actually think it would look bad ass if you it was painted and the engraving area chrome.​


Thanks. Paint was the original plan but for now I think it's just going to be chrome. We'll see what happens by Vegas.


----------



## Justin-Az

Saw this on ebay and wanted to post it here, A NOS Schwinn Lil Tiger http://www.ebay.com/itm/Time-Capsul...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e0c72614


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Anyone know where I can buy a bat holder for a Schwinn lil tiger.thanks


----------



## DVS

ChemSchwinn said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a bat holder for a Schwinn lil tiger.thanks


Hit up Anthony, schwinn1966, he usually has them.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My daughter bike


----------



## ChemSchwinn

DVS said:


> Hit up Anthony, schwinn1966, he usually has them.


Thanks homie! Appreciate it!


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

12inch bike In the works


----------



## INKEDUP

Looks good bro!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

12' Wheel Trims


Powder Coated Magenta Pink,


$85 Shipped Obo !


----------



## DVS

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My daughter bike


Looks good. What did you use as a light mount.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> Looks good. What did you use as a light mount.


The back light I use the original clamps and same as the front light. Didn't do anything


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My.daughter bike 1st place og


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## 78mc

Looking for a Lil Tiger rear full fender. PayPal ready


----------



## LegionS818

78mc said:


> Looking for a Lil Tiger rear full fender. PayPal ready


 i got one but i take cash only ok $60


----------



## 78mc

LegionS818 said:


> i got one but i take cash only ok $60


:loco:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My.daughter bike 1st place og


Just A Question..The Bike Is A Really Nice Bike.I Was Wondering Do The Wheels Have To Be Original To Make It An OG Bike or It Dont Matter?


----------



## johnnie65

Hoping someone could point me in a direction for some parts. I picked up a Lil tiger and wanted to build it for my daughter. Wanted to keep it pretty much OG, nothing crazy. I know I'm missing fenders, fork, seat, sissy bar and few other pieces. It's been about 18 years since I tried to build a bike so wanted to see where I can get parts to build this bike for my daughter. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated. PM me with info. Thanks.


----------



## David831

johnnie65 said:


> Hoping someone could point me in a direction for some parts. I picked up a Lil tiger and wanted to build it for my daughter. Wanted to keep it pretty much OG, nothing crazy. I know I'm missing fenders, fork, seat, sissy bar and few other pieces. It's been about 18 years since I tried to build a bike so wanted to see where I can get parts to build this bike for my daughter. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated. PM me with info. Thanks.


Ebay has fork sissybar tires crank sprocket n handlebars but there not cheap


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Kiloz said:


>


where is the holes to mount seat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Richiecool69elka said:


> Just A Question..The Bike Is A Really Nice Bike.I Was Wondering Do The Wheels Have To Be Original To Make It An OG Bike or It Dont Matter?


To be honest I'm not even sure. I was the only original lil tiger there so I was guessing og class.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> To be honest I'm not even sure. I was the only original lil tiger there so I was guessing og class.


Oh Ok Thanks..Maybe You Can Bring The Bikes To Our Show In Whittier on April,27th At Los Nietos Middle School..:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

It's street class because It don't have the OG rims.. But every show is different. But everyone has their own idea..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> It's street class because It don't have the OG rims.. But every show is different. But everyone has their own idea..


Thanks Mike..If Your Not Busy You and Orlando Bring The Bike To Our Show April,27th.I know its far but it would be nice to have you both here.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Mike..If Your Not Busy You and Orlando Bring The Bike To Our Show April,27th.I know its far but it would be nice to have you both here.


I think I have Orlando that weekend.. I think we could make it..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I think I have Orlando that weekend.. I think we could make it..


Cool Let Me Know..Im Glad All Is Good..


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

My Sons 12" Wheels.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> View attachment 1176522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sons 12" Wheels.


Nice..:thumbsup: Did You Make Them?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Coming Soon


----------



## johnnie65

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> View attachment 1176522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sons 12" Wheels.


Very nice...


----------



## cordova13

whats the price tag on a set of those .


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1232250
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232258
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232298
> 
> View attachment 1232290
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232282




Maybe I sure turn my son's into a mild frame..:drama:


----------



## INKEDUP

Not a bad idea lol


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Not a bad idea lol


Just have to wait & see...


----------



## INKEDUP

I'll be waiting bro! It's gonna be a good one?


----------



## My95Fleety

Anyone wanna buy a 12inch bike schwinn


----------



## Richiecool69elka

My95Fleety said:


> Anyone wanna buy a 12inch bike schwinn


How Much? Any Pics?


----------



## johnnie65

My95Fleety said:


> Anyone wanna buy a 12inch bike schwinn




Price? Pics?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

johnnie65 said:


> Price? Pics?


Johnnie what are you looking for ?


----------



## 96tein

My95Fleety said:


> Anyone wanna buy a 12inch bike schwinn


Pictures...


----------



## David831

Looking for a lil tiger frame only n fenders for a project


----------



## My95Fleety

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Much? Any Pics?





johnnie65 said:


> Price? Pics?





96tein said:


> Pictures...




Im asking $140. I also have it on ebay. I would rather you buy It through ebay for more protection for you and me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Min...049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3fe29481


----------



## My95Fleety

Ttt


----------



## Chosen1

You still got the bottom half of 12" fork?


----------



## Clown Confusion

For sale 12" fender braces


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Chosen1 said:


> You still got the bottom half of 12" fork?


Are you talking to me?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody know where I can find this accerioes at.?


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody know where I can find this accerioes at.?


Ebay if your lucky


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Ebay if your lucky


and if you find them your gonna be paying alot for them..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Ebay if your lucky


I been looking and nothing


----------



## 78mc

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I been looking and nothing


I have saw them @ the Long Beach bike swap meet


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody know where I can find this accerioes at.?


I see them sell anywhere from $150/$200 sometimes.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Richiecool69elka said:


> and if you find them your gonna be paying alot for them..


How much do they go for???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

96tein said:


> I see them sell anywhere from $150/$200 sometimes.



Lol Oooo damn yea I think Ill just for get about that part then


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

78mc said:


> I have saw them @ the Long Beach bike swap meet


Good looking out bro


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol Oooo damn yea I think Ill just for get about that part then


Thats for mint condition which is super rare to find. Most of the time they are chipped/faded/and the roar no longer works on them. 
Those can sell for like 75/100 i had one that was near mint sold it for 125.


----------



## 96tein

This one though in great condition does not any longer roar. But still looks good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

96tein said:


> This one though in great condition does not any longer roar. But still looks good


Yea I don't mind if looks okay. If it look all mess up I don't want it. What can I type on ebay to find that.


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I don't mind if looks okay. If it look all mess up I don't want it. What can I type on ebay to find that.


I just keep searching under bicycle siren. Every now and then i see one. But like mentioned above, go to swap meets


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

96tein said:


> I just keep searching under bicycle siren. Every now and then i see one. But like mentioned above, go to swap meets


Alright will do and thank you for the info.  that was big help


----------



## schwinn1966

selling the fenders and the twisted braces (3) of them


----------



## 96tein

Bad ass little pixie anthony.


----------



## johnnie65

Any know where I can find tassels for a Lil tiger (pink or white) and also after market training wheels. Lmk thanks.


----------



## 96tein

johnnie65 said:


> Any know where I can find tassels for a Lil tiger (pink or white) and also after market training wheels. Lmk thanks.


Wal-Mart go to craft section buy ribbon make yourself for $5. Or buy on ebay for $50+ you choice


----------



## mexhika

78mc said:


> I have saw them @ the Long Beach bike swap meet


Daamm looks like I'm have to buy.one lol jk. I never seen there but I.know 12 stuff is hard to find and sometimes over price


----------



## mexhika

LegionS818 said:


> i got one but i take cash only ok $60


Lier lol I.get you one Mike


----------



## 78mc

mexhika said:


> Lier lol I.get you one Mike


Thanks Big homie..


----------



## johnnie65

Just finished Lil tiger for my daughter


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## johnnie65




----------



## 78mc

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1285410


That's looks good bro. Came out real nice..


----------



## Justin-Az

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1285418


 Looks sik


----------



## johnnie65

78mc said:


> That's looks good bro. Came out real nice..




Thanks. Been like 18 years since last time I even messed around w/a bike. Lol. It did make me work....


----------



## johnnie65

Justin-Az said:


> Looks sik



Thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

got 4 12' fender braces for sale hmu


----------



## Clown Confusion

For Sale


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## David831

Looking for a 12 bike


----------



## ANT'S RED 54

I'm looking for a front rim for a 12 inch lil tiger


----------



## johnnie65

ANT'S RED 54 said:


> I'm looking for a front rim for a 12 inch lil tiger



Aftermarket or og, bro


----------



## chinobrown

new to the site, but looking for a 12" lil tiger for my lil boy. if anyone has any leads please let me know. thank you.


----------



## Est.1979

Looking for top bar, and cranks


----------



## ANT'S RED 54

johnnie65 said:


> Aftermarket or og, bro


Clean og rim


----------



## 78mc

Est.1979 said:


> Looking for top bar, and cranks


I got them.. PM me


----------



## DVS

ANT'S RED 54 said:


> Clean og rim


I have a pretty clean OG front and rear


----------



## ANT'S RED 54

DVS said:


> I have a pretty clean OG front and rear


What you asking? Got any pics


----------



## Est.1979

78mc said:


> I got them.. PM me


Pm sent


----------



## Lainarenea

Have the 12" schwinn mini cruiser with the flame tires


----------



## Chicano_831

I have for sale a Schwinn Lil tiger just missing the top bar and the training wheels, $140 plus shipping or pick up in Salinas, ca


----------



## Chicano_831

Chicano_831 said:


> I have for sale a Schwinn Lil tiger just missing the top bar and the training wheels, $140 plus shipping or pick up in Salinas, ca
> 
> View attachment 1368562


Sold


----------



## Est.1979

Ttt


----------



## David831

I got handle bars sissybar fork n wheels for sale of a lil tiger msg me to 8312298345


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody got lil tiger fenders for sale. I want the one that wrap around the whole wheel.


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Looking for a rear ducktail Schwinn lil
Tiger fender. Paypal ready


----------



## My95Fleety

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Min...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f3172355


----------



## 1964rag




----------



## eric in cali

im looking for 12 in. gold twisted spokes any one have some for sale or a shop i can get some pm me with imfo


----------



## 96tein

HellBoy for sale
Money talks make offer,
Possibly take home from vegas with you


----------



## 408$eoulRider

Any lil tigers for sale? Pm me


----------



## DVS

Hey Scott check out eBay there is usually some on there for a decent price.


----------



## David831

Msg me I got one for sale for the right price


----------



## 408$eoulRider

DVS said:


> Hey Scott check out eBay there is usually some on there for a decent price.


thanks for the tip. Howd ur son's tiger coming along? I saw the pictures of the engraving looked badass!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## 67impalaSS

^^^Send me.some pics


----------



## Justin-Az

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az

Any nice lil tigers for sale? pm me


----------



## Justin-Az

Just bought a little tiger, wanted to ask if it better to powder coat or paint it once it arrives?


----------



## Est.1979

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone need lil tiger parts, I have whole bike minus frame and chainguard , so front and rear fenders, crank, sprocket, sissy bar, etc. only asking 55 shipped for all the parts, they need rechromed.


Pm sent


----------



## My95Fleety

Got this 12inch Schwinn mini cruiser for sale. Check it out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Min...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f3172355


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Just bought a little tiger, wanted to ask if it better to powder coat or paint it once it arrives?


Powdercoating lookes nice just gotta get the rite color and also depends if you wana go original or custom


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone have a NOS set of red lil tiger grips?


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone have a NOS set of red lil tiger grips?


 Found the grips and some streamers, anyone selling nos pedals with reflectors?


----------



## Est.1979

Looking for a chain guard


----------



## ripsta85

Looking for stock. Regular sissy bars


----------



## DVS

Finally put some color on the frame. Dom's Lil Savage should be done soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested in a set of 12" custom sissybar forks and handlebars?


----------



## kajumbo

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone interested in a set of 12" custom sissybar forks and handlebars?


Pics??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

kajumbo said:


> Pics??


I'm just going to try and make them this week. Wanted to see if anyone was interested.


----------



## Est.1979

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm just going to try and make them this week. Wanted to see if anyone was interested.


Interested do u know how much u gonna wanna charge for them? Would u be willing to trade anything for them?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone interested in a set of 12" custom sissybar forks and handlebars?


You already have the parts made?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have some drawings so I'm going to go off those and make them sometime this week. I will probably post some pics next weekend of what I come up with.


----------



## DVS

So how is this topic pretty dead when last year there were so many people building a Lil Tiger.


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> So how is this topic pretty dead when last year there were so many people building a Lil Tiger.


Everybody's on facebook n instagram


----------



## DVS

oneofakind said:


> Everybody's on facebook n instagram


Yeah you're probably right.


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good topic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Great topic


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good topic


Are you still gonna make the parts?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Are you still gonna make the parts?


I got my design but I haven't made them yet. You interested?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got my design but I haven't made them yet. You interested?


What's the design look like?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What's the design look like?


I'm just going to make them and post them up when they are done.


----------



## My95Fleety

Im selling this 12 inch Schwinn mini cruiser. anyone interested? here is the link for it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Min...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4bdbfe61


----------



## Justin-Az

Hello If you have lil tiger with 12" springer fork can you post pictures, I ordered a 12" springer from fantasy toys but want to see how you connect the handlebars and front fender when using the springer fork.


----------



## 96tein

Justin-Az said:


> Hello If you have lil tiger with 12" springer fork can you post pictures, I ordered a 12" springer from fantasy toys but want to see how you connect the handlebars and front fender when using the springer fork.


You just use the same cups as you would on the bigger bikes and it all sets up fine.....goosneck and all. As for the shorter bars cut a set down, or find a shop that can bend a pair up for you...


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> You just use the same cups as you would on the bigger bikes and it all sets up fine.....goosneck and all. As for the shorter bars cut a set down, or find a shop that can bend a pair up for you...


 Thanks for the info, I ordered some 11" handlebars from fnrco but if they are to big will try getting some cut down.


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> You just use the same cups as you would on the bigger bikes and it all sets up fine.....goosneck and all. As for the shorter bars cut a set down, or find a shop that can bend a pair up for you...


 Hello, I have a question for you. On bike in photo did rear fender come from factory with the reflector on it or do they weld it on? I searched this thread and internet and found some other lil tigers with the reflector on fender. Only thing I cab find though is reflector like in pic below. Is this whats used? I want rear fender like this but not sure where to start.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Justin-Az said:


> Hello, I have a question for you. On bike in photo did rear fender come from factory with the reflector on it or do they weld it on? I searched this thread and internet and found some other lil tigers with the reflector on fender. Only thing I cab find though is reflector like in pic below. Is this whats used? I want rear fender like this but not sure where to start.


It bolts on they probably drilled holes in the fenders, I don't think they originally came on the Lil tigers?


----------



## Clown Confusion

they came on a 26'' schwinn corvette


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## SadisticKustomz

where can I get 12" springers forks?


----------



## Clown Confusion

you got to get them custom made


----------



## Justin-Az

SadisticKustomz said:


> where can I get 12" springers forks?


If you get on facebook you can get a 12" springer fork from fantasy toys lowrider bike parts, they sell them for like 70 plus shipping


----------



## mexhika

Wanted looking for a 12" sissy bar and front fender. Hmu thanks


----------



## David831

mexhika said:


> Wanted looking for a 12" sissy bar and front fender. Hmu thanks


I have a rusted lil tiger sissybar


----------



## mexhika

David831 said:


> I have a rusted lil tiger sissybar


Pm me your number


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## LEAP805

$650 obo plus shipping located in oxnard California 12" radio flyer candy paint silver leaf pin stripe springer fork banana seat and cruising seat twisted handle bars pedals fork braces grips and antenna. Text me for more pics if interested 8057971259


----------



## LEAP805

$350 obo plus shipping located in oxnard California 12" radio flyer silver leaf and pin stripe suede seat colored spokes 8057971259


----------



## cone_weezy

12" 55 ship paypal ready


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DjChey

still got some OG red grip for a lil tiger they 7/10 condition pm for with best offer


----------



## PAPI1977

My sons bike!!!


----------



## PAPI1977

This one built for my niece!!!!


----------



## PAPI1977

My oldest boys first lil tiger.


----------



## PAPI1977

Couple other ones i built.


----------



## PAPI1977

My baby boy other lil tiger.


----------



## PAPI1977

Me and my oldset boy when he was 2


----------



## PAPI1977

Me and my olset boy when he was 2


----------



## PAPI1977

And now the new project for my baby girl! !!!


----------



## firebell123

Firme work ese 


schwinn1966 said:


> Here are a few of mine.


----------



## firebell123

do you still any and if so what oyher sizes do you have 



NOTORIOUS-ENEMY said:


> 12" lil tiger twisted chrome cups for sale !


----------



## Liltiger1340

you know where I can get the same exact rear fender like your Lil tiger


----------



## GTColorado

Im looking for a 12" schwinn style sprocket chrome


----------



## SD72RIVI

Im searching for a few parts to finish my sons 12" Schwinn Lil Tiger. If anyone can please help me out text me a pic and price to (619) 392-9947
Im rarely online here.

Im looking for:
-Schwinn Lil Tiger top bar
-lil tiger chain guard
-12" bent springer forks


----------



## 408$eoulRider

Looking for a sissy bar, rear fender, and maybe a bent fork ship to 95132. Thanks


----------



## PAPI1977

Started baby girls lil tiger, calling it "LIL BAGGER"


----------



## PAPI1977

My baby girl and the beginning of her new bike!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

PAPI1977 said:


> My baby girl and the beginning of her new bike!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPI1977

Ready for sheet metal!!!!


----------



## undercover1322

For sale $350 Fran done by Mike from toyshop
PayPal only


----------



## undercover1322

undercover1322 said:


> For sale $350 Fran done by Mike from toyshop
> PayPal only


----------



## undercover1322

Frame chain guard sprocket and crank only


----------



## Meatwhi$tle

:roflmao:


----------



## Miz84

My95Fleety said:


> 12inch Schwinn Mini Cruiser For sale $175 obo. Rare 12inch bike.


Hi My95Fleety,
I have this bike! This post here is only bit of information/reference to my little Schwinn have found anywhere! I bought it at a carboot sale a few months ago in the UK for my little boy was wondering if you had any more info on it? Its clear its not manufactured for retail on the uk market thats all i know and your post?! 
Thankyou in advance 
Miz84Xx


----------



## jrobello77

Gettin there!!!!! "LIL BAGGER"


----------



## jrobello77

Chromed lil tiger training wheel brackets and n.o.s wheels, for sale lmk thanks. Located in Hawaii


----------



## jrobello77

My baby girls "lil bagger" almost there


----------



## jsantamaria

ANY LIL TIGERS FOR SALE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

12" frame for sale $200 shipped or trade for square twisted 20" parts


----------

